# Cool Site Of The Day.



## franca

Need some instructions?

User manuals have always been frustrating for me. Many products come with hefty manuals. Some have several manuals.

I file them away. But with the number of gadgets, appliances and accessories I have, it's a daunting task.

So, I can never seem to find the exact manual I want. Many manufacturers make manuals available online. So that's where I usually go.

When that fails, I visit UsersManualGuide.com. It has hundreds of product manuals from major manufacturers. They cover electric toothbrushes to television sets. Handy! The manuals are in PDF format, so you'll need the free Acrobat Reader.

My one complaint is that the site is missing some major brands. And not all my products are there. But, I suppose that would be an impossible task!

http://www.usersmanualguide.com/

From Kim Komando........


----------



## hewee

Thanks for the great link. Just got the exact manual for my window AC I can not find.


----------



## redivivus

http://www.wordquests.info/ <--- very cool  

In only 5 minutes of searching i came up with something so cool... (perhaps not completely logical. )

The deipotent redivivus of the intelligentsia refutes neotechnic hierodules with obduracy.  

Other cool sites of the day:

http://dictionary.reference.com/wordoftheday/

http://google.ca


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Thanks for the great link. Just got the exact manual for my window AC I can not find.


Your very welcome good buddy.....Hey what are friends for ?........

Think I'll pop over to the coffee shop for a cup of your nice coffee......

cu Frank...


----------



## franca

Remake/remodel

At today's Cool Site, you'll see some stunning photographs. Then, hold your mouse over one. You'll see what it looked like before it was "remade." It should serve as inspiration for all aspiring photographers.

http://www.briandilg.com/imaging/index.htm

from Kim Komando...


----------



## franca

Podzinger - a Podcast Search Engine-Listen to Free Podcasts

http://www.podzinger.com/


----------



## hewee

Great images at that site frank. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## franca

You can send yourself text messages as reminders. And you can schedule them for any time in the future. Know someone who's forgetful? You can schedule a reminder for them, too.

http://www.ohdontforget.com/

From Kim Komando...


----------



## franca

If you're like me, your heart goes out to all the brave men and women serving overseas. They're making a huge sacrifice for our country.

So wouldn't it be great if you could say "thank you" to them? Well, today's Cool Site offers an easy way to show your gratitude.

You can send a free, printed postcard to soldiers stationed overseas. There are a number of designs from which you can choose. Just select one, and click "send this card." Then enter your name, hometown and your message. The card will be printed and sent to a soldier.

The site is also accepting submissions for postcard designs. Children between six and 14 can submit designs. You'll find details how to submit on the site. Oh, teachers, wouldn't this make a great class project?

http://www.letssaythanks.com/

From Kim Komando...


----------



## franca

The recent release of AOL subscribers' search history should be a warning. Our searches often are archived.

Unfortunately, these searches could be tracked back to us. They could reveal glimpses of our private lives.

Which brings us to Google. This popular search site uses cookies. An ID number can link the searches you make over any period of time. But, you can do something about it.

Download G-Zapper. It will show you if you have a Google cookie on your machine. I did. But I was able to remove it and block future Google cookies.

When you visit the site, just click the download link. This will install the basic version of G-Zapper. There's also a Professional Edition that requires a payment; it will look for cookies from other search sites. It works on Windows 95 or later running Internet Explorer 5.0 or higher, or Firefox 1.5 or higher.

http://www.dummysoftware.com/

From Kim Komando...


----------



## hewee

Not the same and only for google but I got the Firefox extension CustomizeGoogle.
http://www.customizegoogle.com/

But the best way to deal with google cookies is not use Gmail and block all there cookies.


----------



## justfei

i find www.spikedhumor.com one of the most entertaining sites out there, well at least it kills boredom.


----------



## franca

Extreme photography.........

Each detail is an enlargement of a section of the photo! The data this camera can capture is impressive. For example, you'll see a wide-angle shot of a stadium. Through enlargements, you can view clear shots of individuals seated in the stadium. Wow!

http://www.gigapxl.org/gallery.htm


----------



## MNG0304

Cheat Sheets galore....

From something as simple as keyboard shortcuts for Excel to AS\400 flowcharting here's a one stop resource for all your cheat sheet needs.


----------



## bearbottoms

Not sure if this has been put up. Take pictures walking around an object, send it to this site and they make a 3D out of it:

http://www.picturecloud.com/


----------



## franca

An easy way to share

If you're like most people, you have digital photographs scattered all over your hard drive. This can make them difficult to display and share.

And have you thought about backing up your photos? You really don't want to lose all your treasured digital memories.

Well, today's Cool Site is a godsend for organizing and backing up photos. Sharpcast also provides handy tools for syncing and sharing your photos.

Once you sign up, you can simply drag and drop your photos to create albums. The photos are stored online. But they'll sync directly with Sharpcast's desktop program. Add contacts, and your friends and family will be able to view your photos, too!

Oh, if you have a Windows-powered smartphone, you can even view your photos on it. But you're limited on how you can work with your photos via phone. Hopefully that will improve. So start sharing!

http://www.sharpcast.com/

From Kim Komando....


----------



## knight_47

Gmail invites, I guess that's a cool link!


----------



## kidcnote

knight_47 said:


> Gmail invites, I guess that's a cool link!


You telling me that this is YOUR pix you photoshoped

http://www.sbai.xenweb.net/index_files/images/penguin.jpg 

http://sbai.xenweb.net/photoshop.htm


----------



## knight_47

kidcnote said:


> You telling me that this is YOUR pix you photoshoped
> 
> http://www.sbai.xenweb.net/index_files/images/penguin.jpg
> 
> http://sbai.xenweb.net/photoshop.htm


The image was submitted from a member on my forum. 

Edit: and if your wondering about the bird one, it's actually real. I got too many complaints from it, so I said it was a photoshop to calm everybody down.


----------



## bearbottoms

It has to be Microsoft Office Live

Many folks would like to build their own site but are reluctant to get involved with writing HTML. An alternative to hand coding or using a web authoring tool is to use a web hosting service that allows you to use point-and-click tools to create a web site from a template. There are many of these services but the current offering from the Microsoft Office Live Beta service is very tempting. You not only get free site creation tools but also free hosting, five free email accounts plus a free domain name as well. Microsoft claims that if you sign up during the beta, the free hosting will continue even when the product goes live. It sounds like an unbeatable offer but there is a small catch; it's for US based users only...and ya gotta use Microsoft IE.

8-26-06 I registered for my domain name. I'm under a temporary name http://temp.bearbottoms1com.officelive.com/ until they register BearBottoms1.com. I am currently constructing the web site. So far so good...seems awesome for a business. The site construction tools seem to work fine as you get used to the alteration variables available. At first it seems you have to pretty much go with the templates, but you can actually alter them deeply. When I registered, they asked for a credit card, but they say it is only for verification purposes to prevent ... misuse.

8-27-06 It took one day for them to register my domain name. Now I have my own domain http://bearbottoms1.com Simply amazing. So far It hasn't cost anything and they say it won't.


----------



## franca

Months ago, Google announced the purchase of an online word processing program. It offers features comparable to Microsoft Word, only online and free!

No need to download and install a huge program. The whole thing runs via the Internet. But it looks and feels like the program is on your computer.

Nearly every document format is compatible with Writely. Upload existing Word documents or save new ones to a Word format. You can save a document to your computer and the server. Documents are automatically backed up every 10 seconds.

Since its all online, sharing and group work is a cinch. Content can be turned into Web pages or blogs. Writely was closed to new subscribers while it made the transition to Google's servers. But now it is open to all. So give it whirl!

http://www.writely.com/

From Kim Komando.......


----------



## Fidelista

franca said:


> Extreme photography.........
> 
> Each detail is an enlargement of a section of the photo! The data this camera can capture is impressive. For example, you'll see a wide-angle shot of a stadium. Through enlargements, you can view clear shots of individuals seated in the stadium. Wow!
> 
> http://www.gigapxl.org/gallery.htm


Thank you franca. Great site , esp the image gallery.
I found a photo of the Grand Canyon that is most beautiful I have seen.
Nice desktop photo.  >f


----------



## franca

Fidelista said:


> Thank you franca. Great site , esp the image gallery.
> I found a photo of the Grand Canyon that is most beautiful I have seen.
> Nice desktop photo.  >f


Your very welcome F........:up:


----------



## franca

Do you like to draw? Or would you like to improve your skills so you can express yourself creatively?

Then today's Cool Site is a great place to visit. It is a virtual university dedicated to helping you improve your drawings.

I'll admit that I'm not the world's best artist. But my drawing skills have improved greatly since I joined Drawspace. I generally prefer photography to drawing. But I've found it relaxing to draw. It helps you build focus and see things differently.

The tutorials are divided into beginner, intermediate and advanced sections. So, depending on your current skill level, you'll know where to start.

And once you've completed your masterpiece, you can upload it for others to view. I'm not quite there yet, but you might be brave enough!

http://www.drawspace.com/

From Kim Komando......


----------



## hewee

Looks like it would be a great site to learn to draw.


----------



## bearbottoms

I've added a drawspace link to my website. Way COOL.


----------



## franca

It's every photographer's dream to see their pictures in print. But this goal can be difficult to obtain.

Well, today's Cool Site may just help you get your work into print. And you won't believe the publisher!

National Geographic is accepting submissions via its Web site. So dust off your best photo and send it in. The winning photo will appear in the magazine. A few additional winners will be displayed on the National Geographic site.

Now, there are important rules to follow when selecting and submitting your photos. So be sure to read the rules before you get started uploading  you only get one chance during each submission period!

http://www7.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/yourshot/

From Kim Komando..


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Months ago, Google announced the purchase of an online word processing program. It offers features comparable to Microsoft Word, only online and free!
> 
> No need to download and install a huge program. The whole thing runs via the Internet. But it looks and feels like the program is on your computer.
> 
> Nearly every document format is compatible with Writely. Upload existing Word documents or save new ones to a Word format. You can save a document to your computer and the server. Documents are automatically backed up every 10 seconds.
> 
> Since its all online, sharing and group work is a cinch. Content can be turned into Web pages or blogs. Writely was closed to new subscribers while it made the transition to Google's servers. But now it is open to all. So give it whirl!
> 
> http://www.writely.com/
> 
> From Kim Komando.......


Wow that's an awesome site. Thank you very much for the share.


----------



## BanditFlyer

Wanna buy a World War 2 era airplane?

A Mig-17 fighter jet?

Or a Saber?

Or a P-51 Mustang? Or older planes?

Check out http://www.courtesyaircraft.com/ :up:


----------



## bearbottoms

BanditFlyer said:


> Wanna buy a World War 2 era airplane?
> 
> A Mig-17 fighter jet?
> 
> Or a Saber?
> 
> Or a P-51 Mustang? Or older planes?
> 
> Check out http://www.courtesyaircraft.com/ :up:


You should drink more and smoke less


----------



## valis

BanditFlyer said:


> Wanna buy a World War 2 era airplane?
> 
> A Mig-17 fighter jet?
> 
> Or a Saber?
> 
> Or a P-51 Mustang? Or older planes?
> 
> Check out http://www.courtesyaircraft.com/ :up:


sweeeeeet find......forwarded that link to a few people.....my pop has a friend that built a replica of the Fokker Dr.I.....I've sat in it, but as it's a single seater, haven't been up in it....not entirely sure I'd want to. I will say this; those three wings provide so much damn lift that you can just about outrun it at take-off speed......


----------



## kidcnote

BanditFlyer said:


> Wanna buy a World War 2 era airplane?
> Check out http://www.courtesyaircraft.com/


You could put one of them in your back yard and charge all the neighbor kids a $1 apiece to sit in it for 10 min .. :up:


----------



## knight_47

Here's a new good one:

http://images.google.com/imagelabeler/


----------



## franca

Roddick vs Pong........

http://www.stoppong.com/


----------



## franca

A better way to share BIG files......

http://www.gigasize.com/index.php


----------



## franca

Windows Vista has been in the making for years. And there are still months to go before it is released.

But Microsoft recently announced Release Candidate 1. That's an important step in the operating system's development cycle. It is one of the final test versions.

The exciting news is that Microsoft is looking for five million testers. That means you can download the operating system and give it a try. I've been testing it, and I'm impressed!

Before you download Vista, keep in mind that this isn't for newbies. You need to make sure your computer can handle the software. And the installation process can be a chore. So read everything carefully before you begin.

http://download.windowsvista.com/preview/rc1/en/download.htm

From Kim Komando......


----------



## WhitPhil

You'll love it!!!

http://www.dancesisterdance.com/


----------



## franca

How neat is this ??????? :up:

http://oneredpaperclip.blogspot.com/


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> How neat is this ??????? :up:
> 
> http://oneredpaperclip.blogspot.com/


I heard about that on the news a while ago. Thats sweet!


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.go2web20.net/

Some Sweet Websites


----------



## franca

The perfect place to find free pictures for your project. At Everystockphoto, there are literally hundreds of thousand of images.

http://www.everystockphoto.com/


----------



## v1nce

For organizing all those digital photos (or other pics) scattered all over my hard drive, I love Picasa! And 250megs for sharing photos isn't half-bad either.


----------



## franca

v1nce said:


> For organizing all those digital photos (or other pics) scattered all over my hard drive, I love Picasa! And 250megs for sharing photos isn't half-bad either.


Good one........:up:


----------



## franca

It used to be that computers were used primarily for work. But more and more, they're being used for entertainment.

Thanks to improvements in technology, you can work with pictures, music and video. For many people, this is why computers are appealing. I know that's why I like computers so much!

If you work with slide shows, movies or music, visit FindSounds. It's a search site for audio. You'll find sound effects and samples of musical instruments.

Simply download the sounds and add them to your next project. You'll be amazed at what you'll find. I listened to killer bees, sea lions, applause and the didgeridoo.

Even if you don't work with music or video, FindSounds is fun. Your children will love it. And if you know any birdwatchers, forward this newsletter to them. It's a great way to find birdcalls.

http://www.findsounds.com/


----------



## hewee

Really great find there Frank.


----------



## MNG0304

Make Magazine Online

A DIY quarterly with very diverse projects for beginners and dedicated enthusiast alike.


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Really great find there Frank.


Thanks hewee..... hope all is well with you.......


----------



## franca

Fall is just about here. That means many of you will probably be taking scenic drives. I remember watching the leaves change as a kid. I loved it!

You probably have a favorite route for your scenic drives. Well, maybe this year it is time to shake things up a bit.

You can find new scenic drives on MilebyMile. Click on your state and then click on the scenic drives link. There are also photos for you to browse and guides to national parks.

You may also want to check out the road map guides. It lists all the exits on the selected highway. This is handy if you don't know which exit you need for a particular attraction.

http://www.milebymile.com/

From Kim Komando....


----------



## franca

Most of them are puzzle games suitable for adults and children alike. However, there are some shooting games. So use parental discretion.

These games all require the free Flash Player. If you don't have it installed, you'll be prompted to download it.

http://games1.org/


----------



## knight_47

Another edition to my site, the URL Shortner!


----------



## franca

Extra Tasty........:up:

http://www.extratasty.com/


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> Another edition to my site, the URL Shortner!


How can I change this ----> http://www.extratasty.com/ to this---> Click here


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> How can I change this ----> http://www.extratasty.com/ to this---> Click here


Do you want it on a webpage, an e-mail app., ect. What do you want it on?

If you want it on a webpage you could do something like this:
Click Here

If you wanted it in an e-mail you could type "Click Here" then select it, click the hyperlink button, then put in http://www.extratasty.com/.


----------



## knight_47

I think your talking about how to do it on a forum right?

All you need to do, is click on 'Quick Reply', then click on the 'Go Advanced' Button, and then type in what you want the link to say, for example, Click Here!! Now highlight the 'Click Here!!' part, and then click on the button on top with the earth, and a paperclip under it, it should be under the white smiley. It should pop up with a box and ask you to enter the URL to the site, once you do that, hit OK, and preview. If you did it right, then click on Submit Reply.


----------



## pooladdict2

Firefox reviews and more.......

 pooladdict2.com


----------



## ferrija1

pooladdict2 said:


> Firefox reviews and more.......
> 
> pooladdict2.com


Of course... you *had* to do that....


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> Do you want it on a webpage, an e-mail app., ect. What do you want it on?
> 
> If you want it on a webpage you could do something like this:
> Click Here
> 
> If you wanted it in an e-mail you could type "Click Here" then select it, click the hyperlink button, then put in http://www.extratasty.com/.


Thank-you......:up:


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> I think your talking about how to do it on a forum right?
> 
> All you need to do, is click on 'Quick Reply', then click on the 'Go Advanced' Button, and then type in what you want the link to say, for example, Click Here!! Now highlight the 'Click Here!!' part, and then click on the button on top with the earth, and a paperclip under it, it should be under the white smiley. It should pop up with a box and ask you to enter the URL to the site, once you do that, hit OK, and preview. If you did it right, then click on Submit Reply.


Thank-you.......:up:


----------



## knight_47

You're welcome!

You're welcome!


----------



## franca

I'll admit that calculators are not considered exciting. But they're pretty cool when you consider what they can do for you.

If you've ever dreamed of being a millionaire, you've probably wondered how long it will take. Or maybe you just want to know how big your savings will be in 10 years.

You could start up your spreadsheet program and do some calculations. But that can take a while. And you'll need to know the formulas.

There's an easier way to do financial calculations: Dr. Calculator. The site offers numerous calculators. Just plug in the numbers and click Calculate. You'll have answers in seconds! That means you can spend more time attaining your goals.

Click Here


----------



## hewee

Cool site frank


----------



## smidgen

Weird but lots of info, my favorite is the vinegar uses.
http://www.wackyuses.com/uses.html


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Cool site frank


Thanks H......


----------



## franca

You've probably heard about government auctions on TV. Plenty of people would like to sell you information on these auctions.

But you don't need to spend a dime. Auctions across the country are accessible from the comfort of your computer.

At FirstGov.com, you'll find new, seized and surplus merchandise for sale. There are computers, furniture and jewelry. And that's just the small stuff. You'll also find cars, boats and real estate!

The purchase procedure varies by product. There are online auctions, public auctions and sealed bids. For real estate, you may have to contact an agent.

Happy shopping!

http://www.firstgov.gov/shopping/shopping.shtml


----------



## WhitPhil

Free until October 4

http://www.computeractive.co.uk/freedownloads1/index

A complete program for mind-mapping, whether for personal or business purposes. Map out ideas and plans, then rearrange them as bubbles on the screen, so it's possible to see how they interact.


----------



## franca

Sadly, it can be difficult for people over 50 to find a job. Some employers don't realize how valuable mature workers can be.

But many employers appreciate that experience. You just have to know which employers.

The AARP can help. If you're over 50 and job hunting, visit the AARP's site. It lists employers who want older workers. These companies will value your skills and experience.

You can learn about companies in a variety of different fields. If one interests you, you can link directly to its job site. This won't guarantee you'll find work. But it's a great resource.

http://www.aarp.org/money/careers/findingajob/featuredemployers/info.html

From Kim Komando..


----------



## franca

This is a collection of little applications that make Windows run better. They were written by Microsoft programmers, although the company does not officially support them. In fact, Microsoft warns that it can't take responsibility for them.

Don't let that throw you off. I've used them for years. They work well.

Microsoft's PowerToys for Windows XP include many great tools. These include a better calculator, image resizer, slide show generator, tuner to make fonts clearer on your monitor and more.

Cost: Free.......:up: :up:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Galactica

franca said:


> Need some instructions?
> 
> User manuals have always been frustrating for me. Many products come with hefty manuals. Some have several manuals.
> 
> I file them away. But with the number of gadgets, appliances and accessories I have, it's a daunting task.
> 
> So, I can never seem to find the exact manual I want. Many manufacturers make manuals available online. So that's where I usually go.
> 
> When that fails, I visit UsersManualGuide.com. It has hundreds of product manuals from major manufacturers. They cover electric toothbrushes to television sets. Handy! The manuals are in PDF format, so you'll need the free Acrobat Reader.
> 
> My one complaint is that the site is missing some major brands. And not all my products are there. But, I suppose that would be an impossible task!
> 
> http://www.usersmanualguide.com/
> 
> From Kim Komando........


Dear franca aka Kim,

Just a note to say "hi". I am new here and your link to user manuals is awesome! Thanks so much for sharing. I found one I really needed!

Do you know of a complete user's manual to Bryce 5?? I only find tutorials for specific projects and have yet to get through the user interface (which I find rather confusing). ??
Thanks in advance for any help in this direction.
Cheers!

Galactic aka Batasha


----------



## WhitPhil

Bryce 5 tutorials and manual here

Bryce 101

PDF Doc

Tutorials


----------



## Galactica

Dear WhitPhil,

Many thanks for the links to Bryce Tutorials and Manual. This helps a lot!

Cheers!

Galactica


----------



## franca

I'm a born singer. Every time I hear a song, I want to sing along. And I'll bet I'm not alone.

But singing along to music isn't any fun if you don't know the lyrics. In fact, it can be downright embarrassing.

So if you're a singer, too, download Lyrics Plugin. It works with Windows Media Player and Winamp. It automatically downloads lyrics to your music player. You can turn your computer into a virtual karaoke machine.

Not all song lyrics are immediately available. But you can do an Internet search. Then, just copy and paste the songs into the music player window. It's a snap.

Unfortunately, Lyrics Plugin doesn't make you a better singer. My family can attest to that!

http://www.lyricsplugin.com/

From Kim Komando......


----------



## franca

I remember contributing to a time capsule back when I was in elementary school. It was amazing to see how much things changed in the course of a school year.

Since then, I've always been fascinated by time capsules. It's interesting to see what other people put in them.

Yesterday, Yahoo! launched its Time Capsule project. The time capsule will be opened in 2020. Copies will be given to the Smithsonian.

If you would like to contribute photos, videos or drawings, visit Yahoo!'s site. Not sure what to submit? Look through others' submissions. They're impressive.

Did I mention that select entries will be displayed on a pyramid in Teotihuacan, Mexico? Or that the time capsule will also be beamed via laser into space?

http://timecapsule.yahoo.com/capsule.php

From Kim Komando.


----------



## franca

I serve up a new Cool Site every day of the week. There are links to many more great sites in my weekend newsletter. That's hundreds of sites a year.

So I can understand if you have difficulty managing them all. Del.icio.us is a handy way to manage your Bookmarks/Favorites. They're stored online so you can access them from any computer. You don't need to worry about system crashes.

Of course, you always had to go to the site to work with your Bookmarks. Not anymore. Now you can download the del.icio.us add-on for Firefox.

With this quick little download, you can bookmark links from any site. It also features a sidebar. This allows you to view your Bookmarks no matter where you are on the Net.

To use this program, you must register at del.icio.us. Give it a try  I'm sure you'll love it!

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2354/

From Kim Komando.


----------



## ferrija1

Thanks. Thats a great add-on.


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> Thanks. Thats a great add-on.


Your very welcome.......


----------



## franca

This is fun!!!!..............It takes a couple of minutes to load.

Use your space bar to bowl with and watch the arrow to line up the
ball before you bowl .

Click Here


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.flyaboveall.com/dogs.htm

Winners of the "I Look Like My Dog" Contest


----------



## ferrija1

Joke
http://www.avolites.org.uk/jokes/images/cyan.jpg


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.pixel2life.com/
Tutorials


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.plinko.net/404/default.asp
404 Research Lab


----------



## franca

It seems that digital images are never the right size. They're usually either too big or too small.

Virtually every photo-editing program will resize your pictures for you. But that can be cumbersome. And if you don't know the specific measurement you need, it may take a couple of attempts.

That's why Resizr is handy. It is a Web site that does one thing and one thing only. It is dedicated to resizing pictures.

With a couple clicks, you can upload a picture to resize. It accepts most popular formats. Then, just use the slider to adjust the photo size. You'll see the results immediately. When you're satisfied, right-click your image and select Save. It's so simple!

http://www.resizr.com/

From Kim Komando.


----------



## aarhus2004

:up: Very useful, *franca*, thanks.:up:

Ben.


----------



## Fidelista

http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php#top 
>f


----------



## knight_47

Fidelista said:


> http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php#top
> >f


hehe, that's awesome, thanks for the share.


----------



## BanditFlyer

franca said:


> I remember contributing to a time capsule back when I was in elementary school. It was amazing to see how much things changed in the course of a school year.
> 
> ...
> 
> http://timecapsule.yahoo.com/capsule.php
> 
> From Kim Komando.


:up:

Send an email to your future self at futureme.org



franca said:


> I serve up a new Cool Site every day of the week. There are links to many more great sites in my weekend newsletter. That's hundreds of sites a year.
> ...
> From Kim Komando.


:up:

Thanks for the info. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

Fidelista said:


> http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php#top
> >f


:up: :up:


----------



## franca

You've probably seen McGruff the Crime Dog on television. I once saw him racing his monster truck. But now he's taking on the Internet. It's really a sign of the times.

I'm on the advisory board for the "Take a Bite Out Cyber Crime" Campaign. The goal is to teach all of America about phishing, viruses, spyware and identity theft.

My biggest concern is online predators. Kids can be so naïve. McGruff is doing his part to help you protect your children.

At McGruff's site, you'll find tips on protecting your family from cyber crime. You can also register to receive updates about cyber crime.

There's one page on the site I hope you won't ever need to visit. That's the page where you report cyber crime. The reports help McGruff collect information about crimes.

If you've ever been a victim, you should still report it to officials.

http://www.bytecrime.org/

From Kim Komando..


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> I serve up a new Cool Site every day of the week. There are links to many more great sites in my weekend newsletter. That's hundreds of sites a year.
> ...
> From Kim Komando.


 

What newsletter?


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> What newsletter?


click here


----------



## ferrija1

Thanks.


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.bedjump.com/

Bed Jumping HQ


----------



## franca

Phishing is one of the biggest threats facing computer users today. And the threat continues to grow each day.

It used to be easy to spot a phishing e-mail. They targeted big institutions. Plus, the messages were notable for their bad grammar and poor spelling.

But phishers are getting better. So you may need a little help determining if an e-mail is legitimate. That's where PhishTank comes in.

Once you register, you can post suspected phishing e-mail. Other members vote on it, and you track the results. Or, you can cast your vote on other suspected phishes.

You might be wondering what happens with all this data. Well, you can enter a Web address on the site to see how others rate. The data will also be used in other ways to help people avoid phishing attacks.

http://www.phishtank.com/

From Kim Komando..


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.bedjump.com/
> 
> Bed Jumping HQ


Cool.......:up:


----------



## franca

Paint.NET is image and photo manipulation software

http://www.getpaint.net/index.html


----------



## WhitPhil

Quiz.
Horror movies old and new.

Dark Movies Hidden in a Painting


----------



## WhitPhil

Test your reaction time


----------



## ekim68

Thanks WhitPhil. I had that before and lost it. My grandkids loved it...


----------



## ekim68

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.bedjump.com/
> 
> Bed Jumping HQ


Wow, thanks..


----------



## knight_47

WhitPhil said:


> Test your reaction time


I'm a Bobbing Bobcat! That's an awesome link, thanks!


----------



## hewee

WhitPhil said:


> Test your reaction time


I am a Rocketing Rabbit


----------



## franca

The Internet is filled with fantastic photography. And there are many different ways to find photographs online.

You can search by keyword on Google or another search site. Or you can browse through stock photo sites. And then there are sharing sites like Flickr.

Well, Retrievr is a new way to search for a photograph. And it's really quite simple. You draw the photo you want to find.

You can change the color and the size of the brush. Each time you make a mark on the canvas, Retrievr updates a list of thumbnails. Click on one to see it on Flickr.

The results are often surprising. And I can't promise you'll find what you want. But it is a fun way to browse through photos. I could spend hours doing this!

http://labs.systemone.at/retrievr

From Kim Komando...


----------



## franca

WhitPhil said:


> Test your reaction time


Good one .........I like it ......:up: :up: ........I am a Rocketing Rabbit


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Good one .........I like it ......:up: :up: ........I am a Rocketing Rabbit


Are you serious? I can't get anything passed a bobbing bobcat!


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> Are you serious? I can't get anything passed a bobbing bobcat!


Every picture tells a story........


----------



## Gizzy

fastest I got was rocketing rabbit, is it even possible to get the turbo cheetah?


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Every picture tells a story........


That's for rubbing it in my face


----------



## WhitPhil

10,000 Free Fonts


----------



## ferrija1

WhitPhil said:


> 10,000 Free Fonts


There are tons of fonts there, though you can't sort them by type and their name can be really random sometimes.


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.dafont.com/


----------



## WhitPhil

Carve Your Own Pumpkin


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.hemmy.net/2006/10/15/creative-advertisements-around-the-world/


----------



## joe2cool

Cheers !


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.hemmy.net/2006/10/15/creative-advertisements-around-the-world/


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## franca

WhitPhil said:


> Carve Your Own Pumpkin


Good One......:up:


----------



## franca

Saturday is the perfect day for a game of golf. And here in Phoenix, this is the perfect time of year to go golfing.

If you live on the East Coast or in the Midwest, it's probably too cold for golf. But that doesn't mean you can't get a little practice in.

At MatchPractice you can work on your putting. All you need do is look at the slope of the green. Then guess the best angle to make the shot.

The game is a little tricky. But I imagine seasoned golfers will fare quite well. Maybe you'll set some high scores!

Is your child hogging the computer? Then tune in to this weekend's Kim Komando Show. I've got educational games that don't require a PC. Find a local radio station that airs my show. And look for the Kim Komando Computer Minute, which airs Monday through Friday. Can't find me in your hometown? Join Kim's Club and download my shows!

http://www.matchpractice.com/game/


----------



## franca

Video sites are among the best things to happen to the Internet. If I didn't have anything better to do, I could spend hours watching online videos.

I limit the amount I watch, and that means I have to choose carefully. So I don't spend a lot of time hunting down videos. Instead, I let them come to me.

I use the free Democracy player. It's really something else! You can subscribe to channels and have videos downloaded directly to your computer. Then, watch them at your leisure.

The channels come from all over the Internet. You're bound to find at least a few that you like. You can search by category. That should help you narrow your choices.

http://www.getdemocracy.com/

From Kim Komando.


----------



## franca

The things you like say a lot about your personality and who you are. But you might not be aware of this.

Don't believe me? Visit today's Cool Site. It presents you with pairs of pictures. You simply click on the one you prefer.

After you click several pictures, look for the brain to turn pink. When it does, click on it. It will tell you a couple of things about yourself.

Sometimes the results are uncanny. Other times, they're way off base. For example, it told me I was a guy! Want to know what the site will say about you? You have to play the likebetter game to find out!

http://www.likebetter.com/

From Kim Komando...


----------



## franca

Wednesday is one of the most frustrating days of the week for me. On one hand, the work week is half over.

On the other hand, the weekend (and my weekly show!) is still days away. I always need a little boost on Wednesdays.

So I take some time out to relax and give my mind a break. If you're the same way, check out Stackopolis. It's a fun little Flash game.

Your goal is to create a series of buildings. All you need to do is check the blueprint and move the tiles around. Just don't let time run out on you!

http://www.stackopolis.com/play/

From Kim Komando.


----------



## Fidelista

Weird new search engine {not for dial-up}  >f
http://www.msdewey.com/


----------



## aarhus2004

Guaranteed to please the old fellas. Thanks, *Fidelista* :up: :up:

Ben.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> http://www.stackopolis.com/play/


Great link :up:.


----------



## franca

Dabbles mission is to help you find and collect videos from all over the web, no matter where they are hosted.

What does this mean? Videos get put on the web in lots of different ways: uploaded from peoples home computers, mobile phones, and digital cameras, as well as professionally produced and posted by the company that made them (or others who enjoy them).

All of this video has to be hosted (stored and served from) somewhere online. Along with all the websites that just feature a clip or two, hundreds of video hosting sites now exist to store and serve these videos to you.

With all of these different sources for online video, we knew people would need one place where they could collect videos from all over the web. Dabble gathers video data from hundreds of hosting sites, as well as from tens of thousands of other websites. Dabble keeps a record of where web videos are located, descriptions about the video, who made it, what its about, how popular it is, and so on.

http://dabble.com/


----------



## franca

You have a few days left before the big day  Halloween! So why not start a special Halloween project this weekend?

Sure, you can put up holiday decorations. Or you could spend a few hours in the kitchen making candy apples. But I'm talking about something bigger.

Why not make a special Halloween computer case? A few guys in Arkansas did just that. They hollowed out a pumpkin and turned it into a computer.

You can see their step-by-step process on today's Cool Site. Maybe it will encourage you to make your own. But, sadly, nothing lasts forever. The pumpkin met an unfortunate end

http://www3.uark.edu/bkst/pumpkin/


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Dabbles mission is to help you find and collect videos from all over the web, no matter where they are hosted.
> 
> What does this mean? Videos get put on the web in lots of different ways: uploaded from peoples home computers, mobile phones, and digital cameras, as well as professionally produced and posted by the company that made them (or others who enjoy them).
> 
> All of this video has to be hosted (stored and served from) somewhere online. Along with all the websites that just feature a clip or two, hundreds of video hosting sites now exist to store and serve these videos to you.
> 
> With all of these different sources for online video, we knew people would need one place where they could collect videos from all over the web. Dabble gathers video data from hundreds of hosting sites, as well as from tens of thousands of other websites. Dabble keeps a record of where web videos are located, descriptions about the video, who made it, what its about, how popular it is, and so on.
> 
> http://dabble.com/


Sounds like an attempted (but failed[?]) copy of YouTube.....


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> You have a few days left before the big day - Halloween! So why not start a special Halloween project this weekend?
> 
> Sure, you can put up holiday decorations. Or you could spend a few hours in the kitchen making candy apples. But I'm talking about something bigger.
> 
> Why not make a special Halloween computer case? A few guys in Arkansas did just that. They hollowed out a pumpkin and turned it into a computer.
> 
> You can see their step-by-step process on today's Cool Site. Maybe it will encourage you to make your own. But, sadly, nothing lasts forever. The pumpkin met an unfortunate end…
> 
> http://www3.uark.edu/bkst/pumpkin/


Thats awesome. This is from another pumpkin story they linked to:


----------



## iaavagent

Kiwiguy posted this site in another forum. I thought it would be a good site to put here
also. http://www.batteryuniversity.com/ It's for those of you that would like to learn
more about various batteries, their use, choices etc. There are other sites but this is a
good start. Hope you like it.


----------



## franca

How to keep Pandora running without keeping your browser open.

Pandoras Box (Windows)

I love listening to music while programming, sometimes Im in the mood for Faithless, then some Prodigy and lately a bit of Johnny Cash. The problem is I have exhausted my supply of tracks so rely on Pandora - Genome Music Project to find me similar music I may never pick up in the shops!

The problem I found with Pandora is that even with a minimal window, it meant there was another Internet Explorer / Firefox window open cluttering up my screen and I accidently either close the browser or refresh the window! I always thought it would be cool to have it run in the tasktray like Winamp and so took an hour off this evening to develop what I am calling Pandoras Box

The basics are a WebBrowser Control hosted in an application with the ability to minimise to the system tray. You can double click the tray icon to bring the app back up. Additional features include an always-on-top option, sub-classing of the main app so only one instance launches, and the removal of junk around the player window.

DOWNLOAD VERSION 1 NOW

Anyway, as this is not endorsed by Pandora but may be useful to people and may attract more people to support Pandora, I better put some little disclaimer, so here goes :

Pandoras box is NOT endorsed, developed, supported etc by Pandora Genome Music Project. They probably wont even know about it or want to. I will answer suggestions and bug reports and will fix them in my own time but I do not claim responsibility for misuse of this application etc etc

Requirements:
This will run on most Windows machines and was explicitly tested and developed on WindowsXP with IE6.

http://www.cfdan.com/index.cfm?blogpostid=91


----------



## Yankee Rose

I came across this website through the MacAddict forums -- this software is really cool - and FREE. And yes, there's a Windows version available. 

I was going to post it in the Digital Imaging forum but thought the "Cool Site of the Day" might be more appropriate.

http://www.jetphotosoft.com/web/home/

Have fun photographers!


----------



## linskyjack

I kind of like this one for posting pics and videos to forums etc. It if free and actually generates the code you need---all you do is copy and insert it wherever you might wander.

www.tinypic.com


----------



## franca

Tomorrow evening, ghosts, witches and goblins will roam the streets. Kids of all ages will be going door to door in search of candy.

In celebration of the holiday, I've put together a selection of some of my favorite Halloween sites:

The Pumpkin Gutter

This Web site's owner has done some amazing pumpkin carvings. And they're not your average triangle-eyed, crooked grin jack-o'-lanterns.

You really need to see the carvings to believe them. They may inspire you when it comes time to carve your pumpkin. Just don't set the bar too high  this guy's an expert!

The Pumpkin Gutter


----------



## franca

linskyjack said:


> I kind of like this one for posting pics and videos to forums etc. It if free and actually generates the code you need---all you do is copy and insert it wherever you might wander.
> 
> www.tinypic.com


Thanks .........Bookmarked it......:up:


----------



## franca

Yankee Rose said:


> I came across this website through the MacAddict forums -- this software is really cool - and FREE. And yes, there's a Windows version available.
> 
> I was going to post it in the Digital Imaging forum but thought the "Cool Site of the Day" might be more appropriate.
> 
> http://www.jetphotosoft.com/web/home/
> 
> Have fun photographers!


Nice one YR.........here's another good one also..... picasa


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Tomorrow evening, ghosts, witches and goblins will roam the streets. Kids of all ages will be going door to door in search of candy.
> 
> In celebration of the holiday, I've put together a selection of some of my favorite Halloween sites:
> 
> The Pumpkin Gutter
> 
> This Web site's owner has done some amazing pumpkin carvings. And they're not your average triangle-eyed, crooked grin jack-o'-lanterns.
> 
> You really need to see the carvings to believe them. They may inspire you when it comes time to carve your pumpkin. Just don't set the bar too high  this guy's an expert!
> 
> The Pumpkin Gutter


Great pumpkins!


----------



## franca

Trick or treat! Halloween is finally here, and I have a special treatno tricksfor you.

Ben and Jerry's for everyone! Okay, I can't send you a pint of ice cream, as much as I'd like to.

Instead, you'll have to make do with its "sweet" Halloween Web site. Start by playing some of the fun games. Boogie Bones is my favorite, but that's just because I like to make noise.

Then you can download a "scream saver" or desktop wallpaper. There are also crafts for the kids and pictures to color.

Finally, read up on the history of Halloween and visit some of the sites listed on its links page. It's sure to get you geared up for the festivities tonight. Just remember to play it safe this Halloween.

You'll need the free Flash player to view this site. If you don't have it, you'll be prompted to download it.

Happy Halloween Have Fun


----------



## ferrija1

linskyjack said:


> I kind of like this one for posting pics and videos to forums etc. It if free and actually generates the code you need---all you do is copy and insert it wherever you might wander.
> 
> www.tinypic.com


I use http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/ because you can upload unlimited images and you can upload up to 10 at one time. Plus it will resize your pictures if you want it to and it, too, gives you the code for forums and HTML.


----------



## linskyjack

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## franca

I'll bet many of you can be forgetful at times, too. That's where Remember The Milk can help you out.

Remember The Milk is designed to help you manage your tasks and to-do lists. But it is so much more than an information manager. It can send you reminders!

Once you sign up, you can have alerts sent via e-mail, instant messaging or my favorite, text message. And you can access your list from your cell phone. You never need to worry where you are.

Remember The Milk


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> I'll bet many of you can be forgetful at times, too. That's where Remember The Milk can help you out.
> 
> Remember The Milk is designed to help you manage your tasks and to-do lists. But it is so much more than an information manager. It can send you reminders!
> 
> Once you sign up, you can have alerts sent via e-mail, instant messaging or my favorite, text message. And you can access your list from your cell phone. You never need to worry where you are.
> 
> Remember The Milk


:up: :up:


----------



## franca

Audio editing is one of the more difficult things you can do on a computer. Trust me, I know!

It can be particularly difficult when you're focused on creating video. Bad audio can ruin a video.

That's where Adobe's Soundbooth comes in. It is an audio-editing program for video editors. Sounds strange, eh? Well, it is designed to make quick work of editing audio for movies.

The program isn't out yet. But you can download a trial version. It doesn't have all the features of the final version, though. It works on Windows and Intel-based Macs. Check the requirements before you download it.

Download Here

From Kim Komando.


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/

A great looking site with some awesome games.


----------



## ferrija1

All different types of optical illusions.

http://mightyillusions.blogspot.com/


----------



## franca

Wake up each morning to a free one-hour yoga class from beautiful Jackson Hole, Wyoming. World class yoga instructors Adi Amar, Neesha Zollinger and Sarah Kline will take you through a session that focuses on strength building, flexibility, stamina, and meditation-in-motion. Yoga Today delivers a new show, 7 days a week, 365 days per year, keeping your workouts fresh and energizing.

Yoga Today


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/
> 
> A great looking site with some awesome games.


Keeper........:up:


----------



## franca

MojoPac is an application that lets you store any PC application on any removable storage device, even an iPod. When you download it and enter the MojoPac view, any applications you download are stored in MojoPac. Plug in a storage device and have those applications on your device to use on another computer. MojoPac caches everything to the portable device instead of the computer, so you dont leave any history or information behind.

Click Here


----------



## franca

Listening to music is one of my favorite pastimes. Or, rather, I love to listen to music when I'm working on other things.

But let's face it  listening to the same tunes over and over again can get dull. So I like to keep my music collection fresh with new songs.

I use Qloud to help me find things I like. You can search by artist or tag or virtually anything. Then you can hear samples and buy the songs you like.

Now, Qloud is a little confusing at first. So I recommend you start by watching the demo. It makes the site easy to understand.

I'm sure you'll find it enjoyable. You may even want to download the plug-in for iTunes. It lets you tag your iTunes library. This will help you find the perfect songs to suit your mood!

Qloud

From Kim Komando..


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> MojoPac is an application that lets you store any PC application on any removable storage device, even an iPod. When you download it and enter the MojoPac view, any applications you download are stored in MojoPac. Plug in a storage device and have those applications on your device to use on another computer. MojoPac caches everything to the portable device instead of the computer, so you dont leave any history or information behind.
> 
> Click Here


I've heard of those before but I haven't tried them, maybe I will.


----------



## franca

We hear about it every day: Hackers break into corporate networks, stealing data. Even government agencies have fallen victim.

Most companies have security professionals these days. They're responsible for guarding the security of the network.

Unfortunately, they don't always have the resources they need. They can become overwhelmed dealing with hack attacks.

So Foundstone, a division of McAfee, has some free downloads for security professionals. They include security assessment utilities, forensic tools and scanning tools.

These tools are designed for business networks. So pass this on to anyone you know who maintains a corporate network.

http://www.foundstone.com/resources/freetools.htm


----------



## franca

Games and 'toons

I'm always up for fun computer games or puzzles. And the Internet is such a great place to find them.

Today's Cool Site has hundreds of games that you can play online or download. There are also loads of classic cartoons.

My favorite game is Sling. It starts out easy, but then it gets more difficult. You need to know a little bit about physics in order to do really well. Give it a try.

You'll also find plenty of e-cards at Miniclip. So once you're done enjoying the games and cartoons, send a card to a friend. They'll love to know about the site, too!

Start Here


----------



## franca

TigoTago is a spreadsheet-based tag editor for media files. This enables you to easily set and modify tags and to rename a huge number of files. Convenient multi-selection allows for flexible mass taging and mass renaming operations. You have full control - all changes are visible before you save them to disk. No typing will be needed when filling tags, since they can by imported from freedb or Discogs on-line databases.

TigoTago


----------



## franca

OpenTalk lets you create your own chat room. You can communicate with others via voice. It's easy to set up. Just download the program, plug in a headset, and you're ready to go. Of course, your friends will need the program, too

Click Here


----------



## franca

Flags, sudoku and calendars.........Here


----------



## franca

Consolidate your contact info online.

How many times have you tried to contact an old friend or colleague only to find that their contact information is out of date? People have moved, changed jobs, or now have a new e-mail address. Or maybe your own information has changed and you're wondering what's the easiest way to update those who are most important to you.

AlwaysKnownAs.com or AKA has created a way for you to store your contact information and easily share it with others. You create a unique ID, called your AKA. Think of it as a nickname. Your AKA is a permanent link to your contact information and is now the only piece of information you need to exchange with friends and colleagues. Your contacts now simply enter your AKA in their address book and your contact information is automatically entered for them. Plus your AKA also provides one-click registration for any website which accepts an AKA ID.

And now whenever you update any of your contact information, AKA automatically updates the address books of your friends & colleagues…and also updates your online account information for participating websites.

AKA is secure and has a great privacy policy. You can control who has access to your contact information and exactly how much information each individual can access.

The product is free. Address book support is available for Outlook, Blackberry and Palm.

Click Here


----------



## katonca

WhitPhil said:


> Test your reaction time


I'm a sluggish snail. As soon as the one in the middle flinches it's head, I shoot.  Good thing I didn't become a cop. :up:


----------



## franca

So you think you're pretty smart..

Click Here


----------



## katonca

Hey Frank, I did "ok" - 6 out of 10.


----------



## ferrija1

I got 8/10....


----------



## Fidelista

I got .......... 
 >f


----------



## knight_47

Cool link, I got 8 out of ten.


----------



## franca

Well done guys.........:up:


----------



## franca

Plot GPS data on Google Maps


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello Frank.

I've just used the OpenDNS settings for my LAN connecton- seems to be working and quicker. Will see how it goes.

Lots of interesting hings here!

Hope you, Carole and Jaki have a very good weekend. LOTS of rain here!
 
Bye,
Penny


----------



## rameam

Just came across this.

http://www.panoramas.dk/fullscreen2/full22.html


----------



## knight_47

rameam said:


> Just came across this.
> 
> http://www.panoramas.dk/fullscreen2/full22.html


Wow that is sooo cool. Do you know how someone can make this? Is there a program or something??


----------



## rameam

knight_47 said:


> Wow that is sooo cool. Do you know how someone can make this? Is there a program or something??


Don't know of a program. Have seen other panoramic sites. You're right, they are cool!


----------



## ferrija1

It's in QuickTime and I think that was where it was made.


----------



## WhitPhil

Quicktime is the Presentation Vehicle.

The site itself contains good explanations of the techniques.


----------



## franca

Tuppence2 said:


> Hello Frank.
> 
> I've just used the OpenDNS settings for my LAN connecton- seems to be working and quicker. Will see how it goes.
> 
> Lots of interesting hings here!
> 
> Hope you, Carole and Jaki have a very good weekend. LOTS of rain here!
> 
> Bye,
> Penny


Hi Ya My Penny Rose........glad it's working for you everything AOK here in paradise...... had a great week-end tahnks....:up:

Nice sunny day here to-day.......

ttyl take care......Frank......


----------



## franca

rameam said:


> Just came across this.
> 
> http://www.panoramas.dk/fullscreen2/full22.html


Cool........:up:


----------



## Tuppence2

Thanks, Frank.

Penny (Monday evening).


----------



## Pistoff

I'm not quite sure if this has been posted. Do you like to sled? Have a blast with this little character and see how well you can sled down a hill that you have created with your cursor. Sometimes you will crash but all is fun.  
http://www.linerider.org/play.php


----------



## ukboy

not sure if this has been posted, but not bad if your looking for a microsoft program that cant be found which is sometimes the case. http://bhandler.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!70F64BC910C9F7F3!1231.entry


----------



## ferrija1

Pistoff said:


> I'm not quite sure if this has been posted. Do you like to sled? Have a blast with this little character and see how well you can sled down a hill that you have created with your cursor. Sometimes you will crash but all is fun.
> http://www.linerider.org/play.php


Thanks for the link. That's an awesome game!


----------



## Tuppence2

Thanks. I've put that in my Firefox Scrapbook.

Penny


----------



## franca

Tuppence2 said:


> Thanks. I've put that in my Firefox Scrapbook.
> 
> Penny


Hi Ya My Penny Rose.......me2  .........thanks uk......:up:


----------



## franca

Watch, listen and explore....... Here


----------



## knight_47

Want to add RSS to your site?

I just finished this simple php script that can help you do this.

For now, it will only create 5 feeds, I'm still working on it to create as much as you need.

www.knight47.com/rss


----------



## justfei

cool funny flash animations and movies ---> www.joecartoon.com
---> www.spikedhumor.com

if youre a sports buff (or betting buff) ---> www.livescore.com


----------



## franca

There are many search sites out there. You're probably familiar with Google, Yahoo! and MSN.

They're all good. But they can be a little impersonal. Maybe you'd like to add personality to your searches.

Then visit Ms. Dewey. I assume that's a play on the Dewey decimal system, which is used to catalog books.

Enter your search terms. You'll get a box of results through which you can scroll. All the while, Ms. Dewey makes comments. She has a lot of personality! I'll admit, some may find her abrasive. It's fun, nonetheless!

Ms. Dewey


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> There are many search sites out there. You're probably familiar with Google, Yahoo! and MSN.
> 
> They're all good. But they can be a little impersonal. Maybe you'd like to add personality to your searches.
> 
> Then visit Ms. Dewey. I assume that's a play on the Dewey decimal system, which is used to catalog books.
> 
> Enter your search terms. You'll get a box of results through which you can scroll. All the while, Ms. Dewey makes comments. She has a lot of personality! I'll admit, some may find her abrasive. It's fun, nonetheless!
> 
> Ms. Dewey


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


>


Ms. Dewey is not very happy with that!


----------



## ferrija1




----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


>


Dog-Gonit.....


----------



## franca

iPods and other digital music players are great. With roomy hard drives, you can fit all your favorite music on them.

But most people don't have 30 or 80 gigabytes of music. So they often ask me where they can get more music. And, of course, it has to be free.

Well, the Internet Archive is a great place to find free music. Visit its Netlabels page. Here you'll find music in all kinds of genres.

All of the music is free to stream or download. So you won't get caught up in a pricey subscription service. Now go get some new tunes!

Here


----------



## ukboy

http://local.live.com/

Same as goole earth but in your browser. And imo better.


----------



## Tuppence2

Thanks for the link, ukboy. Unfortunately, it states that Internet Explorer has to be used. I use Firefox, keeping well away from I.E.

Penny


----------



## ferrija1

Tuppence2 said:


> Thanks for the link, ukboy. Unfortunately, it states that Internet Explorer has to be used. I use Firefox, keeping well away from I.E.
> 
> Penny


----------



## Fidelista

http://www.insolitology.com/index.htm
This is a good one! . Much to see.  >f


----------



## franca

Bookmarks (or Favorites) are one of the best features of Web browsers. They make it a snap to return to a favorite site on the Internet.

Unfortunately, the Web is always changing. A site you visited yesterday may not be there tomorrow.

So it's easy to end up with a list of dead sites. Or, you might also end up with duplicate sites.

I like to keep my Bookmarks well organized. I use AM-DeadLink to weed out dead links and duplicate sites. It works with Internet Explorer, Firefox and Opera.

I'm sure your Bookmarks list is filled with sites from my newsletters. So download AM-DeadLink and get them organized!

http://aignes.com/deadlink.htm


----------



## ottone

I think there was a link here to Win XP service packs downloadeble on CD.
I checked most of this thread and could not find it.
Help please?
Thanks


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx


----------



## ottone

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx


No, it was not a Mi*soft link.
But thanks anyway


----------



## franca

ottone said:


> I think there was a link here to Win XP service packs downloadeble on CD.
> I checked most of this thread and could not find it.
> Help please?
> Thanks


Click Here


----------



## ferrija1

ottone said:


> No, it was not a Mi*soft link.
> But thanks anyway


It still does what you want. Also, the link is to the same place ottone.


----------



## knight_47

I remember when it used to be free, it's not free anymore now, that sucks. Good thing I got my order before they charged.


----------



## ferrija1

Well you don't have to pay for it, just the S&H.



> Note: A shipping and handling charge will be assessed on your order.


----------



## ottone

franca said:


> Click Here


Thankyou franca for the good link.
I found the one i was looking 4. 
=================
http://www.autopatcher.com/whatsautopatcher/

Whats AutoPatcher

How many times did you have to leave your computer, after a format, to download the updates you had before it? How many times did you have to go do something else, leaving your friends computer download the load of updates with their poor little dial-up modem? How many times have you wished for the updates to be portable from one computer to another and not require but a few mouse clicks to install?

If youre the computer guy of the pack, no doubt the answer to the above questions was I have lost count! And if you have one or two computers you should consider yourself lucky as well. Think of what would happen if you had to update ten or twenty computers daily!

Is there any way to avoid all this trouble?

Besides the updates one finds on Windows Update (which are not portable), Microsoft also issues special updates (called administrative updates or network install updates), which do not require an Internet connection present during the installation process. The user however will have to answer to a series of (for the most part identical) questions. Even this can be an annoyance since it requires the users presence for quite some time.

The solution!

AutoPatcher is based on the functionality of these special updates, automating their installation process. This way, with only a few mouse clicks and two minutes of your time, AutoPatcher is able to continue with the installation of the items you selected. In short, AutoPatcher combines the advantage of both Windows Update (presentation and description of updates and automated installation), and the special administrative updates (portability and installation without the need of an Internet connection).

Update N computers in 1,2,3!

Using AutoPatcher is really easy, so much that the most difficult part of the procedure will probably be the downloading, because, due to its size, its not something a 56k modem owner would go for. Typically, an AutoPatcher release weighs about 100-150MB, since it includes all the updates in one big package.

Thanks again
kind regards


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> Well you don't have to pay for it, just the S&H.


Well yea, I remember when they payed for the shipping and handling too.


----------



## ferrija1

ottone said:


> Thankyou franca for the good link.
> I found the one i was looking 4.


It was the same as mine and it does the same thing.


----------



## rameam

Questions about autopatcher: I'm not familiar with 'bit torrent', downloading this way saves time? Do I need to install some kind of program to do so? The web site mentions a torrent client. I don't know anything about it, but I do want to get all these updates to burn to disk.


----------



## franca

Computers have made typing letters and printing signs so easy. You can get professional results with a minimum of effort.

There's just one problem: The standard fonts in Windows are so boring. Sometimes I feel like screaming when I see a letter typed in Times New Roman 12.

But then I calm down and remember that it is easy to install new fonts on your computer. You just need to know where to find them.

Better Fonts claims it has over 10,000 free fonts! Now that's a lofty claim. I didn't count the fonts, but it does have a wide selection. See for yourself. Download to your heart's content!

Here


----------



## Zaney1

Thanks franca! These will come in handy for my daughter's school projects, science fairs, etc. A good font can make all the difference in getting noticed.:up:


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Computers have made typing letters and printing signs so easy. You can get professional results with a minimum of effort.
> 
> There's just one problem: The standard fonts in Windows are so boring. Sometimes I feel like screaming when I see a letter typed in Times New Roman 12.
> 
> But then I calm down and remember that it is easy to install new fonts on your computer. You just need to know where to find them.
> 
> Better Fonts claims it has over 10,000 free fonts! Now that's a lofty claim. I didn't count the fonts, but it does have a wide selection. See for yourself. Download to your heart's content!
> 
> Here


I don't like that because you can't sort/filter by the type of font. They are alphabetized so you could spend a day looking through there and still not find a font you like. I prefer dafont.com. It has ~7100 great fonts that you can filter by many types.


----------



## franca

There's no doubt that the Internet has changed the way we view news. We can log on anytime and read up on the latest news events.

And blogs have helped people comment on news stories. Or bloggers can write about events they feel are newsworthy.

Well, now mainstream news sources are enlisting the help of everyday people. Yahoo! has opened a site that allows visitors to submit videos and photos of news stories.

As I mentioned in today's Computer Minute, Yahoo! won't pay you for your photos or videos. But, your work could be featured on Yahoo! News. So keep your eyes open and camera handy!

Yahoo! News


----------



## franca

Brain Teasers


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Brain Teasers


:up:


----------



## franca

I just love Google Earth and online satellite-imaging services. It is simply amazing that we can see what the world looks like from afar.

But there's only one problem with most satellite-imaging services: They're slow to update the photos.

That is, with the exception of the European Space Agency's site. You can see satellite images taken only two hours earlier!

There are limitations, of course. You won't see the same detail you get on Google Earth. And you can only see places where there is currently daylight. But it is still cool!

You'll need to use Internet Explorer for this site. I was unable to zoom in and out or pan using Firefox.

http://miravi.eo.esa.int/en/


----------



## dr911

franca said:


> I just love Google Earth and online satellite-imaging services. It is simply amazing that we can see what the world looks like from afar.
> 
> But there's only one problem with most satellite-imaging services: They're slow to update the photos.
> 
> That is, with the exception of the European Space Agency's site. You can see satellite images taken only two hours earlier!
> 
> There are limitations, of course. You won't see the same detail you get on Google Earth. And you can only see places where there is currently daylight. But it is still cool!
> 
> You'll need to use Internet Explorer for this site. I was unable to zoom in and out or pan using Firefox.
> 
> http://miravi.eo.esa.int/en/


Hey .......franca.

I just went to that page:http://miravi.eo.esa.int/en/ with FireFox and had no problem what so ever !!


----------



## ferrija1

Yeah, I used it with Firefox and it worked fine. Version 2.0.


----------



## ferrija1

Paper Airplane Flight Simulator

http://www.workman.com/fliersclub/


----------



## franca

Many Web sites offer weather forecasts customized to your location. It's a convenient way to find out what to wear. It can also help you make plans for the upcoming days.

But sometimes, you just want to know the temperature at a quick glance. For example, when I'm working, I don't want to take the time to head over to my favorite weather site.

So I downloaded WeatherMate. This free program sits on your desktop and displays the current temperature. You can even configure it to show you forecasts for the next few days.

WeatherMate is easy to install and to customize. You'll have it up and running in no time.

Cost: Free

http://ravib.com/wm


----------



## ferrija1

New version of line rider.

http://www.linerider.org/play2.php


----------



## ferrija1

Lists

http://www.listible.com/


----------



## CAST_ARD

franca said:


> Brain Teasers


thumbs up!!! 
thanks,this thing is for me


----------



## guitar




----------



## Blackmirror

Build your own action figure


----------



## rameam

ferrija1 said:


> Lists
> 
> http://www.listible.com/


:up:


----------



## franca

The big day will soon be here! I'll bet you're as excited as I am.

But, if you're still rushing around, putting the last-minute touches on things, you're probably a bit frazzled.

Gift tags are often overlooked. I can't tell you how many times I forgot about them until the last minute. Or how many times I've run out.

Unfortunately, this late in the game, pickings will be slim. But, you can make your own tags. All you need is an Internet connection and printer.

At today's Cool Site, you can select from a number of different Christmas-themed gift tags. And, if your handwriting is messy, you can even fill them out before you print them.

Now, take time to relax and enjoy the season.

http://www.dltk-cards.com/tags/tag2.asp


----------



## ferrija1

Blackmirror said:


> Build your own action figure


:up: :up:


----------



## WhitPhil

Designed, built, and funded by Martin & Andrew Lindsay, Thornhill, Ontario, Canada. Some sponsors that help out with the supplies and friends assist with installation.

Lights draw up to 30,000 Watts of power (peak) (30KW-hr) (A savings of more than 14Kw from last season thanks to LED usage.

Over 360 channels control the lights.

More than 70,000 lights including more than 60,000 LEDs!

Synchronized to music, broadcast via FM radio (104.9FM)

More than 98,000 feet of wire (30kms +)

Over 400 hours invested to assemble the lights this year

All lights are HAND strung! (no machinery used, such as cherry pickers)

Entire show is slightly less than 4 minutes (2 sequences now running, 1 more to come)

The current 2006 "Wizards" sequence took over 40 hours to program!

Xmas Lights

2006 Edition

2005


----------



## ferrija1

WhitPhil said:


> Designed, built, and funded by Martin & Andrew Lindsay, Thornhill, Ontario, Canada. Some sponsors that help out with the supplies and friends assist with installation.
> 
> Lights draw up to 30,000 Watts of power (peak) (30KW-hr) (A savings of more than 14Kw from last season thanks to LED usage.
> 
> Over 360 channels control the lights.
> 
> More than 70,000 lights including more than 60,000 LEDs!
> 
> Synchronized to music, broadcast via FM radio (104.9FM)
> 
> More than 98,000 feet of wire (30kms +)
> 
> Over 400 hours invested to assemble the lights this year
> 
> All lights are HAND strung! (no machinery used, such as cherry pickers)
> 
> Entire show is slightly less than 4 minutes (2 sequences now running, 1 more to come)
> 
> The current 2006 "Wizards" sequence took over 40 hours to program!
> 
> Xmas Lights
> 
> 2006 Edition
> 
> 2005


That's amazing!


----------



## rameam

franca said:


> The big day will soon be here! I'll bet you're as excited as I am.
> 
> But, if you're still rushing around, putting the last-minute touches on things, you're probably a bit frazzled.
> 
> Gift tags are often overlooked. I can't tell you how many times I forgot about them until the last minute. Or how many times I've run out.
> 
> Unfortunately, this late in the game, pickings will be slim. But, you can make your own tags. All you need is an Internet connection and printer.
> 
> At today's Cool Site, you can select from a number of different Christmas-themed gift tags. And, if your handwriting is messy, you can even fill them out before you print them.
> 
> Now, take time to relax and enjoy the season.
> 
> http://www.dltk-cards.com/tags/tag2.asp


Thanks, franca, needed that! :up:


----------



## mike5532g

Giveaway of the Day


----------



## clsxmas

franca said:


> The big day will soon be here! I'll bet you're as excited as I am.
> At today's Cool Site, you can select from a number of different Christmas-themed gift tags. And, if your handwriting is messy, you can even fill them out before you print them.
> 
> Now, take time to relax and enjoy the season.
> 
> http://www.dltk-cards.com/tags/tag2.asp


:up: A great resource--just used it today to print out a thank you card and gift tag


----------



## franca

MediaCoder is a FREE universal audio/video batch transcoder distributed under GPL license, which puts together lots of excellent audio/video codecs and tools from the open source community into an all-in-one solution, capable of transcoding among different audio/video formats. With many extra features and a expandable architecture, MediaCoder is more than a GUI of a bunch of command line tools.

MediaCoder (Windows/Linux)

http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/


----------



## radspanner

check out this 11 yrs old she has the most amazing talent


----------



## ferrija1

radspanner said:


> check out this 11 yrs old she has the most amazing talent


Wow, she's great!


----------



## franca

For seamless access to your PC from anywhere, LogMeIn is the fastest, easiest, most reliable remote access solution available.

https://secure.logmein.com/


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> For seamless access to your PC from anywhere, LogMeIn is the fastest, easiest, most reliable remote access solution available.
> 
> https://secure.logmein.com/


Wow your amazing, awesome link man, thank you very much!


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> Wow your amazing, awesome link man, thank you very much!


Your welcome..


----------



## franca

At one time or other, we've all found ourselves with an almost empty refrigerator and bare cupboards.

But that doesn't mean you have to rush to the grocery. You just need to be creative.

You can get ideas at Cooking By Numbers. Use the list to select the ingredients you have on hand. Then click Find Recipes. You'll get a list showing you what you can (or can almost) make.

There are some interesting cooking ideas here. There's also a little bit of cheeky humor. And, depending on what exactly is in your refrigerator, you may want to go to the grocery store anyway!

http://www.cookingbynumbers.com/


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> At one time or other, we've all found ourselves with an almost empty refrigerator and bare cupboards.
> 
> But that doesn't mean you have to rush to the grocery. You just need to be creative.
> 
> You can get ideas at Cooking By Numbers. Use the list to select the ingredients you have on hand. Then click Find Recipes. You'll get a list showing you what you can (or can almost) make.
> 
> There are some interesting cooking ideas here. There's also a little bit of cheeky humor. And, depending on what exactly is in your refrigerator, you may want to go to the grocery store anyway!
> 
> http://www.cookingbynumbers.com/


Haha that's soo cool man. I'll be using that a lot when my moms not home. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> Haha that's soo cool man. I'll be using that a lot when my moms not home.
> 
> Thanks again.












.....but the food was worth it.


----------



## knight_47

^^ I'm not that bad of a cook!


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> ^^ I'm not that bad of a cook!


I am.


----------



## franca

How can I test for my bandwidth?

There are a number of bandwidth testing sites out there.

The coolest looking is Speedtest.net.

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## franca

Find the perfect place.

http://www.komando.com/coolsites/


----------



## Tuppence2

For history buffs 

http://www.historyworld.net

Bamber Gasgoine's ("University Challenge") huge internet project "World History".

I particularly like the timeline feature - and you can mix your own timeline.

Penny


----------



## Zaney1

Ferrija1 & knight47 if you are cooking challenged you'll like this site.
http://www.cookingforengineers.com/


----------



## ferrija1

Zaney1 said:


> Ferrija1 & knight47 if you are cooking challenged you'll like this site.
> http://www.cookingforengineers.com/


I don't need that, I could make something in seconds that you wouldn't even be able to say the name of.   

Just kidding, thanks!


----------



## Zaney1

Unpronounceable is ok. I have eaten many such dishes, inedible is unacceptable however. 
You're Welcome!


----------



## ferrija1

Bomb It
http://www.flash-game.net/game/2620/bomb-it.html

A fun little game where you control a character with your keyboard arrows and drop bombs with the space bar. You try to get power-ups (from things you blow up) and then kill the other characters.


----------



## Fidelista

Draw a woman --from inside out. Kind of neat.  >f
http://fcmx.net/vec/get.swf?i=003702


----------



## knight_47

Cool 3D Snow Flake Creator.

http://www.zefrank.com/snowflake/


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> Cool 3D Snow Flake Creator.
> 
> http://www.zefrank.com/snowflake/


I remember seeing something like that for flowers but you could do much more......


----------



## iltos

knight_47 said:


> Cool 3D Snow Flake Creator.
> 
> http://www.zefrank.com/snowflake/


 very fun to play with


----------



## hewee

Go here and your see even more cool flash things to play with.
http://www.zefrank.com/


----------



## ferrija1

Here's the snow-flake like thing I was talking about.

http://www.zefrank.com/flowers/


----------



## hewee

I ssen that one but have you seen this one here http://www.zefrank.com/flowers/bouquetmaker/ and can you get it to work?


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> I ssen that one but have you seen this one here http://www.zefrank.com/flowers/bouquetmaker/ and can you get it to work?


No, I looked at that yesterday and it would not work for me, either.


----------



## knight_47

Same, not working for me either.


----------



## matt-h

Probably not the type of site you expect on this thread, but my dad has just started working for Everyclick. Search engine that donates half its profits for charity. You can just set it as your homepage or you can sign up then chose your own specific charity. They get their results from Ask, who get their results from Google, so what you got to lose? Go on, give your heart a mouse.


----------



## ferrija1

matt-h said:


> Probably not the type of site you expect on this thread, but my dad has just started working for Everyclick. Search engine that donates half its profits for charity. You can just set it as your homepage or you can sign up then chose your own specific charity. They get their results from Ask, who get their results from Google, so what you got to lose? Go on, give your heart a mouse.


I saw that a while ago and I am not using it as much as I should but it is a great site.  :up:


----------



## iltos

hewee said:


> I ssen that one but have you seen this one here http://www.zefrank.com/flowers/bouquetmaker/ and can you get it to work?


looks like maybe it wants you to import flowers you make at its flower site, and then put em in the tree or vine generator....

dunno


----------



## matt-h

ferrija1 said:


> I saw that a while ago and I am not using it as much as I should but it is a great site.  :up:


It did used to be awful, but it is steadily improved, and after they made it search worldwide automatically (at my suggestion) I have started using it.


----------



## hewee

iltos said:


> looks like maybe it wants you to import flowers you make at its flower site, and then put em in the tree or vine generator....
> 
> dunno


I did use the flower thing and put in a name to save it but then after you do that who knows where it saved it too.
Maybe I have my flash setting to high and it wants to save it the file it makes.


----------



## rameam

matt-h said:


> Probably not the type of site you expect on this thread, but my dad has just started working for Everyclick. Search engine that donates half its profits for charity. You can just set it as your homepage or you can sign up then chose your own specific charity. They get their results from Ask, who get their results from Google, so what you got to lose? Go on, give your heart a mouse.


Is there a button to put on your toolbar? My email add is my home page.


----------



## franca

Free software to go...for your handheld and phone.

http://www.komando.com/coolsites/


----------



## matt-h

rameam said:


> Is there a button to put on your toolbar? My email add is my home page.


You mean the search bar in the top right? Yes, both for Firefox and IE7. Which one do you want?

For Firefox, you go to go here: http://mycroft.mozdev.org/ and search for Everyclick, chose what you want. I have contacted EC asking if they make an official one that can go on the default list, which they are looking in to.

For IE7, you go to: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/searchguide/en-uk/default.mspx then type into the form on the right: http://www.everyclick.com/uk/search/?keyword=TEST and call it Everyclick.com

For Opera: Just go to Preferences, Search and fill in the details.

Is this what you wanted?


----------



## rameam

matt-h said:


> You mean the search bar in the top right? Yes, both for Firefox and IE7. Which one do you want?
> 
> For Firefox, you go to go here: http://mycroft.mozdev.org/ and search for Everyclick, chose what you want. I have contacted EC asking if they make an official one that can go on the default list, which they are looking in to.
> 
> For IE7, you go to: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/searchguide/en-uk/default.mspx then type into the form on the right: http://www.everyclick.com/uk/search/?keyword=TEST and call it Everyclick.com
> 
> For Opera: Just go to Preferences, Search and fill in the details.
> 
> Is this what you wanted?


Yes, I clicked on the General link, clicked Yes in the box, but if it installed, I can't find it. Where is it?


----------



## matt-h

What browser are you using?


----------



## Jones

I love this blog:

http://www.thesneeze.com

"Steve, Don't eat it!" is my favourite section.


----------



## iltos

hewee said:


> I did use the flower thing and put in a name to save it but then after you do that who knows where it saved it too.
> Maybe I have my flash setting to high and it wants to save it the file it makes.


or maybe, like you say, it's just busted


----------



## aarhus2004

http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,125772-page,1-c,techindustrytrends/article.html

Very interesting.

Ben.


----------



## hewee

iltos said:


> or maybe, like you say, it's just busted


I think it is because I tried and it does not work.


----------



## MNG0304

American Rhetoric

Home to thousands of definitive and seminal speeches that have impacted the USA throughout history. Many audio and quite a few video clips of original speeches.

My favorite


----------



## franca

Need sound effects?.......

http://www.komando.com/coolsites/


----------



## knight_47

This one is for Franca 

Make your own here.


----------



## BassOverflow

Good call on the "Steve, Don't Eat It!" from The Sneeze.
Thanks, Jones!


----------



## MNG0304

Mojizu the site for artists and their character creations. Most in 75px square jpeg format and sizes less than 20Kb (good for avatars).

Site also has merchandise based on artist work, use of characters for non-commercial work has been OK'd for site members on an individual basis (read FAQ for copyright issues)


----------



## ferrija1

MNG0304 said:


> Mojizu the site for artists and their character creations. Most in 75px square jpeg format and sizes less than 20Kb (good for avatars).
> 
> Site also has merchandise based on artist work, use of characters for non-commercial work has been OK'd for site members on an individual basis (read FAQ for copyright issues)


That's awesome.....I'm thinking about putting one as my avatar.


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> This one is for Franca
> 
> Make your own here.


----------



## franca

The best way to share your digital photos and the stories that go with them.

http://www.bubbleshare.com/


----------



## ferrija1

*23 Ways To Speed WinXP Without Defrag*
Some not-so-popular ways to speed up XP.

http://www.techbuilder.org/recipes/59201471;jsessionid=A0OTT0B2HLVY2QSNDLQSKH0CJUNN2JVN


----------



## da_ab

:up: you guys are the best!
thank you for sharing these great sites.:up:


----------



## franca

Trading up........

http://www.komando.com/coolsites/


----------



## WhitPhil

franca said:


> Trading up........
> 
> http://www.komando.com/coolsites/


Note that you should post the actual site that is being referenced.

The "coolsites" one here (Trading up) is only valid until she changes the page to something else.
IE your Sound Effects link above, now brings up the Trading Up page


----------



## franca

WhitPhil said:


> Note that you should post the actual site that is being referenced.
> 
> The "coolsites" one here (Trading up) is only valid until she changes the page to something else.
> IE your Sound Effects link above, now brings up the Trading Up page


Sorry about that........

http://www.komando.com/coolsites/index.aspx?id=2741


----------



## franca

Bubbles (WIndows)

Bubbles is an interesting new solution that provides a bridge between rich web applications and the desktop. While still in development, Windows users can download and install it for free. Then they can set up their favorite web applications (Gmail, Flickr, 30boxes, etc.) to run as programs on their start bar. Then it's as simple as hitting alt-tab to cycle through them alongside your other client applications.

http://www.3d3r.com/bubbles/


----------



## franca

You might want to try Goowy. It's a web site that integrates with chat from AOL, MSN, Yahoo, and ICQ.

http://www.goowy.com/


----------



## knight_47

^^ How do you find this stuff Franca? I'm starting to think that you invented the internet!  Those links are awesome! I love that bubble program. Thanks again.


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> ^^ How do you find this stuff Franca? I'm starting to think that you invented the internet!  Those links are awesome! I love that bubble program. Thanks again.


Your welcome...........:up: got them .  Here


----------



## franca

Campaign against real life.......

Computers give us unprecedented ways to view reality. Programs like Photoshop are so good, we often can't tell what is real and what has been manipulated.

A while back, I featured a video by Dove as a Cool Site of the Day. It showed the transformation of a woman into a billboard model.

The woman went through an intense styling process. After her hair and makeup were done, she was photographed. Then, the photograph was Photoshopped. The change was remarkable.

Today's Cool Site spoofs the Dove video. And, well, it goes in the opposite direction: The model is made to look less attractive.

I don't agree with the sentiment at the end of the video. However, I was amused by the video. It reminds us that what you consume can affect your appearance.

http://www.campaignagainstreallife.com/campaign_vid.htm

From K K website.....


----------



## franca

Internet retailers sell a lot of music. But many other Web sites have music, too. Much of it is free.

You may need help finding it. That's where this program comes in. It's a music player and organizer like iTunes. Unlike iTunes, it features a built-in Web browser.

The program is Songbird-what its developers call a Web player. Songbird is a full-fledged browser. In fact, Songbird is based on Firefox. Basic navigation tools like the back button are included, as well as bookmarks.

Songbird is also a robust music player. If you use iTunes, the layout will look familiar. You can browse your music library, create playlists and find podcasts. Songbird will play music in MP3, AAC, WMA or OGG formats.

As you surf, Songbird seeks music. If music files are available on a site, Songbird will list them. Play the songs from the list, rather than searching the site. Songbird also searches for missing information, like album and artist names.

The program includes bookmarks to several music sites. It works on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux. It will not play protected songs from online stores.

Cost: Free

http://www.songbirdnest.com/


----------



## ferrija1

Songbird looks cool, thanks.


----------



## franca

You can find all kinds of videos on the Internet. Sites like YouTube and Google Video feature a wide variety.

These sites are mostly limited to amateur videos, though. Sure, they can be addictive, but sometimes you want to watch something with a little more polish.

That's where AOL's video site comes in. You'll find entire episodes of television shows. You'll have to watch a short commercial at the beginning, but that's a small price to pay.

I could spend hours on this site. In addition to the television shows, there are music videos and interviews. Plus, you'll find links to videos on other sites. Bookmark this one!

http://television.aol.com/in2tv


----------



## Pistoff

Wanna Gripe!
http://www.complaintforum.com/index.php


----------



## ferrija1

Pistoff said:


> Wanna Gripe!
> http://www.complaintforum.com/index.php


:up: :up:


----------



## ferrija1

Full CBS TV Shows :up: :up:

http://www.cbs.com/innertube/


----------



## knight_47

My newest script:

Link Sharer - www.knight47.com/link_sharer


----------



## hewee

knight_47 said:


> My newest script:
> 
> Link Sharer - www.knight47.com/link_sharer


I clicked on the "Replace with your link" and got a BSD color background with this here below on it.

ERROR 404

01101100 01101111 01101100 00100000 
01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100 
00100000 01101010 01101111 01100010

This page does not exist!
Please recheck your spelling!

Press any key to continue_

But pressing any key did not do anything either. Got firefox with NoScript so I let it run.
Then I put a link to your post above and in the Link Description:box I said "knight_47 post".
But I don't get what I just did and if I added a link some place where is it?


----------



## knight_47

hewee said:


> I clicked on the "Replace with your link" and got a BSD color background with this here below on it.
> 
> ERROR 404
> 
> 01101100 01101111 01101100 00100000
> 01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100
> 00100000 01101010 01101111 01100010
> 
> This page does not exist!
> Please recheck your spelling!
> 
> Press any key to continue_
> 
> But pressing any key did not do anything either. Got firefox with NoScript so I let it run.
> Then I put a link to your post above and in the Link Description:box I said "knight_47 post".
> But I don't get what I just did and if I added a link some place where is it?




It's working fine for me! Strange...

And your link did get added, check back on the page and it should be there.

Do you mind trying again, maybe I was updating it or something.


----------



## hewee

Ok now I see the link that was added.  So what does not do really or is it to play around with and then the next person that adds a link replaces the link I added.


----------



## hewee

Ok I did it again but forgot to put a check mark in the Link Description: box so losted what I had added in the Link Description: box.


----------



## knight_47

Ok cool, glad it's working, I was scared for a bit. 

I'm learning php by reading a few tuts here and there, and I've started writing a few simple scripts just to practice, so some of them might be a bit weird. This one basically is kinda like a link dump, one person comes and submits a link, and then another comes buy and submits another link, replacing the original. 

Thanks for testing.


----------



## hewee

Well it is cool to play with. You keep a log so you know what all links were added and deleted by the new links?

Glad to try it out and test it.


----------



## knight_47

hewee said:


> Well it is cool to play with. You keep a log so you know what all links were added and deleted by the new links?
> 
> Glad to try it out and test it.


Not yet, but am working on that!


----------



## hewee

ok it would ne nice to see what all links were added so you can see where everyone is pinying you too and how many times it was used. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## ferrija1

Better version of line rider at a different site.....long story.....

http://www.official-linerider.com/play.html


----------



## ferrija1

Make your favorite sites look different!

http://userstyles.org/


----------



## n2gun

got to love this one

http://www.magrack.com/bird/view_video.php?id=12


----------



## ferrija1

n2gun said:


> got to love this one
> 
> http://www.magrack.com/bird/view_video.php?id=12


They won't work for me......


----------



## aarhus2004

http://www.magrack.com/bird/view_video.php?id=12

I loved it - amazing. Thanks, n2gun.


----------



## franca

In the past 100 years, many countries have formed, while others have fallen apart. And the names of places have also changed.

So it is no surprise that the world has changed a lot in the past 2,000 years. It is vastly different from Biblical times.

This can make it difficult to visualize places and landmarks mentioned in the Bible. If you need a little help placing them on the map, visit BibleMap.

Select from the English Standard or King James versions of the Bible. Then select a book. Youll see links to cities, regions, geographic features and more. Click on the links to see them on the map.

The maps are from Google, so you can see satellite views. You can also zoom in and out. And maybe youll discover some of the pictures hidden throughout the site!

http://www.biblemap.org/


----------



## ferrija1

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## clsxmas

Want to calculate your impact on climate change? Use this resource provided by Call for Help: http://www.gocarbonzero.org/


----------



## ferrija1

clsxmas said:


> Want to calculate your impact on climate change? Use this resource provided by Call for Help: http://www.gocarbonzero.org/


That's cool.


----------



## ferrija1

Ever see a font you like? What to find what it is?

http://www.identifont.com/index.html
http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> Ever see a font you like? What to find what it is?
> 
> http://www.identifont.com/index.html
> http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/


Dude, that's awesome! :up:


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> Dude, that's awesome! :up:


That's what I thought too, I found it here.


----------



## ferrija1

A globe that shows economic activity.

http://gecon.yale.edu/


----------



## ferrija1

Keep your TV under your bed.

http://www.mk1studio.com/www.mk1studio.com/Underbed Pics.html


----------



## ferrija1

Buying OEM versions of Windows Vista: the facts


----------



## ferrija1

Steve Ballmer Zune Commerical :up: :up:


----------



## ferrija1

Windows Vista Test Drive.

http://windowsvistatestdrive.com/


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.appscout.com/


----------



## franca

If you want to invite up to 100 people to join you on an Internet audio chat, Skype is your answer and Skypecasts are your tool. Skypecasts are large, hosted calls on Skype. Its completely free to set up a Skypecast, which you can advertise on the Skypecast site or on your own site. All you need is the free Skype 2.5 or higher to get started, which you can get online at.... Skype.com


----------



## guitar

http://www.guitarshredshow.com/


----------



## rameam

guitar said:


> http://www.guitarshredshow.com/


:up: :up: :up: Don't play anymore myself, but my son and grandson do.


----------



## guitar

accidently deleted something http://www.recuva.com/


----------



## franca

guitar said:


> accidently deleted something http://www.recuva.com/


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## imidiot

did not see this posted yet. if it is sorry.



> Are you sick of posting URLs in emails only to have it break when sent causing the recipient to have to cut and paste it back together? Then you've come to the right place. By entering in a URL in the text field below, we will create a tiny URL that will not break in email postings and never expires.


http://tinyurl.com/


----------



## ferrija1

imidiot said:


> did not see this posted yet. if it is sorry.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/


:up: :up:


----------



## ferrija1

Vista Performance Guide
http://www.anandtech.com/systems/showdoc.aspx?i=2917

Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows
http://winsupersite.com/

Digg :up:
http://digg.com/

The Humor Archives :up:
http://www.thehumorarchives.com/


----------



## ferrija1

This is crazy. A Black Google Would Save 3,000 Megawatts a Year!


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> This is crazy. A Black Google Would Save 3,000 Megawatts a Year!


Welcome to http://www.ninja.com/

The black google!


----------



## shebe

Sometimes you just wanna know...
http://www.deadoraliveinfo.com/dead.nsf/

Don't you "hate" when a link breaks or the page itself is no longer there and you "need" some information off the page.

It happens all too frequently too me. Sometimes I need to find an author's name or a title. That's when I use the "wayback machine." It will give me the most recent archived page for the link. It's been a real time saver.

(Of course, it probably has other uses as well, but this is the one I'm familiar with.)

http://www.archive.org/index.php

Now for something entirely weird and ethereal: Click on the mouse to move the "falling lady." (Here's an example of using the wayback url to find a page again.)
http://web.archive.org/web/20060427201503/http://people.freenet.de/crossroads/tetka.swf

Ta


----------



## shebe

http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/ 
This site is a "hoot" as my Grandma would say.

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/ 
Check out the "Hot Deal" section.

http://www.burntpickle.com/videos/copper-clappers/
And lastly an earlier morning funny.... This is just sooo classic


----------



## Pistoff

Search with your Voice
Search for music by singing or humming part of a song. All you need is a microphone.
http://www.midomi.com/
(sorry if this has been posted earlier)


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> Welcome to http://www.ninja.com/
> 
> The black google!


Thats cool. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

Easy tutorials.
http://inpics.net/


----------



## ferrija1

Dot game.
http://militantplatypus.com/games/gamepage.php?game=attractors


----------



## ferrija1

How Projects Really Truly Work :up:
http://www.projectcartoon.com/cartoon/644/

53 CSS-Techniques You Couldn't Live Without :up:
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/01/19/53-css-techniques-you-couldnt-live-without/

Tutorials
http://www.tutorialmix.com/

Create A Movie In Your Browser
http://www.jumpcut.com/

OS Personality Test 
http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php

Clicking game. 
http://militantplatypus.com/games/gamepage.php?game=clickage

Creative Ads
http://www.funforever.net/archives/things-are-not-what-they-look-part-iii/


----------



## ferrija1

Optical Illusions
http://oldnewsbaby.com/site/click/68835a44baced192a2ac6e845a9d10dd


----------



## ferrija1

Russell Croman Astrophotography
http://www.rc-astro.com/


----------



## franca

At YouTube, you can relive your favorite 2007 Super Bowl ads. Then, vote for the one you think is the best!

 Super Bowl ads.


----------



## ferrija1

And http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/nfl/postseason/superads


----------



## ferrija1

*Windows Sysinternals*
Great Windows utilities -- made by Mark Russinovich and Bryce Cogswell, not Microsoft. :up: 

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/default.mspx


----------



## ferrija1

"I Am An Idiot"
http://soli.inav.net/~catalyst/Humor/idiot.htm


----------



## knight_47

Here's another script I just made, a valentine card creator, very simple, but it's cool 

click


----------



## rameam

knight_47 said:


> Here's another script I just made, a valentine card creator, very simple, but it's cool
> 
> click


Cool! Just sent our four grandchildren a card. Thanks!:up:


----------



## knight_47

rameam said:


> Cool! Just sent our four grandchildren a card. Thanks!:up:


You're very welcome


----------



## clsxmas

knight_47 said:


> Here's another script I just made, a valentine card creator, very simple, but it's cool
> 
> click


I agree with rameam--great job!!:up:


----------



## franca

SwapThing is a great way to get the things you want. But, it isnt free. It costs $1 for completed trades. Thats a small price to pay!

SwapThing


----------



## knight_47

clsxmas said:


> I agree with rameam--great job!!:up:


Thank you, I just updated the script and now you have an option of 2 diffrent cards.


----------



## ferrija1

That Valentine card maker is cool.


----------



## franca

Thanks to digital cameras, were taking more photographs than ever. With so many on the hard drive, they can be difficult to organize.

Many programs will help you organize your photos. Unfortunately, that doesnt help when youre in Windows Explorer.

But you can download Photo Info. It works with both Windows XP and Vista. This handy little program lets you edit information about your photos.

Once its installed, just right-click a photo and click Photo Info. You can add a title, description and other information about your photo. Then, you can view this in Windows Explorer. Youll love it!

Here


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Thanks to digital cameras, we're taking more photographs than ever. With so many on the hard drive, they can be difficult to organize.
> 
> Many programs will help you organize your photos. Unfortunately, that doesn't help when you're in Windows Explorer.
> 
> But you can download Photo Info. It works with both Windows XP and Vista. This handy little program lets you edit information about your photos.
> 
> Once it's installed, just right-click a photo and click Photo Info. You can add a title, description and other information about your photo. Then, you can view this in Windows Explorer. You'll love it!
> 
> Here


That looks helpful. :up:


----------



## franca

The other day, I heard a song I really liked on the radio. Unfortunately, the announcer didnt say the name of the song or who performs it.

Im sure this has happened to you from time to time. It can be a frustrating experience.

But there is a solution: Midomi. Midomi lets you search for music simply by singing or humming.

You can preview the song to see if it is the one you heard. Then click the Buy link to download the song.

Maybe youre a bit shy about singing into your computers microphone. If you need a little inspiration, you can listen to clips that others have uploaded. Some are quite impressive.

Here


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> The other day, I heard a song I really liked on the radio. Unfortunately, the announcer didnt say the name of the song or who performs it.
> 
> Im sure this has happened to you from time to time. It can be a frustrating experience.
> 
> But there is a solution: Midomi. Midomi lets you search for music simply by singing or humming.
> 
> You can preview the song to see if it is the one you heard. Then click the Buy link to download the song.
> 
> Maybe youre a bit shy about singing into your computers microphone. If you need a little inspiration, you can listen to clips that others have uploaded. Some are quite impressive.
> 
> Here


I wonder how well that works. I'll try it...


----------



## ferrija1

Commonly used programs. :up:
http://itredux.com/blog/office-20/my-office-20-setup/


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> The other day, I heard a song I really liked on the radio. Unfortunately, the announcer didn't say the name of the song or who performs it.
> 
> I'm sure this has happened to you from time to time. It can be a frustrating experience.
> 
> But there is a solution: Midomi. Midomi lets you search for music simply by singing or humming.
> 
> You can preview the song to see if it is the one you heard. Then click the Buy link to download the song.
> 
> Maybe you're a bit shy about singing into your computer's microphone. If you need a little inspiration, you can listen to clips that others have uploaded. Some are quite impressive.
> 
> Here


I also wonder how that one works, that's crazy!

Edit, a bit off-topic, but ferrija1, I don't get your sig, shouldn't it be:

"If it IS broken, take it apart and fix it!"

or am I just not getting something..


----------



## ferrija1

You're just not getting it. 

Below the title.
http://blog.kirupa.com/?page_id=2


----------



## Zaney1

Thanks for sharing ferrija1, your bio was a good read & I agree with other respondents, you are an interesting person.


----------



## ferrija1

Zaney1 said:


> Thanks for sharing ferrija1, your bio was a good read & I agree with other respondents, you are an interesting person.


Thanks!


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> Thanks!


That's your blog?


----------



## franca

These days, lots of people receive their programming via satellite. And lets not forget those who rely on over-the-air signals.

If you rely on a dish or antenna, youve probably been frustrated by reception at some time or other.

Well, there is a solution: You can learn to position your antenna or satellite. Sound difficult? It doesnt need to be.

Just visit AntennaWeb. Enter your address for precise information on how to position your antenna. Then, youll be able to enjoy television without the frustration!

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## rameam

Map is blank for 76063. Cool site though.


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> That's your blog?


No, he was saying I am an interesting person and I said thanks.


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> No, he was saying I am an interesting person and I said thanks.


but he said "you're bio" so I think he thinks that that blog was yours.


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> but he said "you're bio" so I think he thinks that that blog was yours.


I thought he meant my sig/profile.


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.graphxstaff.com/test/baby/baby.html


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.graphxstaff.com/test/baby/baby.html


Very good :up: ......


----------



## ferrija1

If you are sitting next to someone who's irritating you on a plane, train, bus....

1. Quietly and calmly open up your laptop case.

2. Remove your laptop.

3. Boot it up.

4. Make sure the person bothering you can see the screen.

5. Open your email client to this message.

6. Close your eyes and tilt your head up to the sky.

7. Then hit this link: http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> If you are sitting next to someone who's irritating you on a plane, train, bus....
> 
> 1. Quietly and calmly open up your laptop case.
> 
> 2. Remove your laptop.
> 
> 3. Boot it up.
> 
> 4. Make sure the person bothering you can see the screen.
> 
> 5. Open your email client to this message.
> 
> 6. Close your eyes and tilt your head up to the sky.
> 
> 7. Then hit this link: http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf


That's not right!! (ಠ_ಠ)


----------



## Pistoff

ferrija1 said:


> If you are sitting next to someone who's irritating you on a plane, train, bus....
> 
> 1. Quietly and calmly open up your laptop case.
> 
> 2. Remove your laptop.
> 
> 3. Boot it up.
> 
> 4. Make sure the person bothering you can see the screen.
> 
> 5. Open your email client to this message.
> 
> 6. Close your eyes and tilt your head up to the sky.
> 
> 7. Then hit this link: http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf


WAY TOO COOL  
I will have to play with that one!! 
Thanks.


----------



## guitar

http://piv.pivpiv.dk/


----------



## ferrija1

guitar said:


> http://piv.pivpiv.dk/


That's funny/annoying.


----------



## guitar

ferrija1 said:


> That's funny/annoying.


ditto


----------



## franca

Googles SearchMash.com


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Googles SearchMash.com


I started using that a while ago. It's great!

Make sure you look at the special features.


----------



## franca

The free CD/DVD burning solution


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> The free CD/DVD burning solution


Also, CDBurnerXP Pro, it has some more features than Infra Recorder, but a bit of a worse interface.


----------



## franca

If MySpace isnt your thing, but you would like a way to put your life online, there are some other options. One of these options is a new service called VOX, which is from the creators of Typepad (a successful online blogging application that weve reviewed and recommended many times before on Call for Help).

VOX is a good solution for blogging newbies or professionals. Unlike Typepad, there is no need to tinker with templates and other coding tools. VOX allows you to choose from their many colourful templates, which are then easily customizable with a drag and drop interface.

VOX also allows you to have more control over who you invite into your network. For example, if you have some family photos that you only want your immediate family to see, you have the option in VOX to manage the privacy of these photos.

vox.com


----------



## ferrija1

I haven't used Vox but I know there are some really nice looking Vox blogs. :up:


----------



## franca

You can find some great deals when you shop online. But did you know you might not be getting the best price possible?

Many stores offer price-protection guarantees. If the store lowers an items price within 30 days or so, it will refund you the difference.

Thats handy. But theres a catch: You have to watch for the price drop. That takes a lot of dedication.

You can get a little help at Price Protectr. Just put in your recent purchases, along with a few other details. It will notify you if the price drops. It doesnt work with all stores, but major ones such as Amazon are supported.

Price Protectr


----------



## rameam

franca said:


> You can find some great deals when you shop online. But did you know you might not be getting the best price possible?
> 
> Many stores offer price-protection guarantees. If the store lowers an items price within 30 days or so, it will refund you the difference.
> 
> Thats handy. But theres a catch: You have to watch for the price drop. That takes a lot of dedication.
> 
> You can get a little help at Price Protectr. Just put in your recent purchases, along with a few other details. It will notify you if the price drops. It doesnt work with all stores, but major ones such as Amazon are supported.
> 
> Price Protectr


Thanks! :up:


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> You can find some great deals when you shop online. But did you know you might not be getting the best price possible?
> 
> Many stores offer price-protection guarantees. If the store lowers an items price within 30 days or so, it will refund you the difference.
> 
> Thats handy. But theres a catch: You have to watch for the price drop. That takes a lot of dedication.
> 
> You can get a little help at Price Protectr. Just put in your recent purchases, along with a few other details. It will notify you if the price drops. It doesnt work with all stores, but major ones such as Amazon are supported.
> 
> Price Protectr


That's awesome man! Now I can even save MORE money buying stuff online, thank you sir.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> You can find some great deals when you shop online. But did you know you might not be getting the best price possible?
> . . .
> Price Protectr


That's great! Before I buy anything online, I'll check there first. Thanks!


----------



## ferrija1

An awesome, tricky game.

http://www.b3mus3d.dreamhosters.com/labs/linegame.swf


----------



## hewee

Very tricky game.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Very tricky game.


Yeah, but I finally mastered it and I want another level.


----------



## ferrija1

Never mind, there are three levels. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

How Tom Mabe Feeds The Poor 

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1743880/context/popular


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> Never mind, there are three levels. :up:


I need help on that game.

Now you want a good game then try "CDX-TheGame"
http://cdx-thegame.com/

I am at the end of the game I think but they keep catching me.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Now you want a good game then try "CDX-TheGame"
> http://cdx-thegame.com/
> 
> I am at the end of the game I think but they keep catching me.


I don't get that at all.


----------



## franca

LogMeIn Hamachi is a zero-configuration virtual private networking (VPN) application.

LogMeIn Hamachi


----------



## ferrija1

I finished level 1 and 3 on the game I posted.


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> I don't get that at all.


Click around and your find out what to do. You need to get info to do things.
Game can keep you going a long time too but is fun.

But how you get pass the level 2 on game you posted? I made the UP arrow but nothing happens.


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> An awesome, tricky game.
> 
> http://www.b3mus3d.dreamhosters.com/labs/linegame.swf


I cannot get passed level b in this game, it's impossible! Has anyone passed level b?


----------



## rameam

Hubble telescope pictures. Awesome!

http://news3.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-11/28/content_5430238_4.htm

More here:

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-12/18/content_5501941.htm


----------



## ferrija1

rameam said:


> Hubble telescope pictures. Awesome!
> 
> http://news3.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-11/28/content_5430238_4.htm
> 
> More here:
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-12/18/content_5501941.htm


It looks like someone made those in Photoshop. That's amazing!


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> I cannot get passed level b in this game, it's impossible! Has anyone passed level b?


Once you see the red line, you have to go up just a little and there is a rotating circle there, once the hole comes around, you have to go in it. If you are to the far right, when the hole comes, all you have to do is hold the up arrow.


----------



## ferrija1

I beat the second one.


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> Once you see the red line, you have to go up just a little and there is a rotating circle there, once the hole comes around, you have to go in it. If you are to the far right, when the hole comes, all you have to do is hold the up arrow.


yea i got passed that part, but I can't get past the second part.


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> yea i got passed that part, but I can't get past the second part.


It's hard, get as close to the top as you can and when the black lines comes, hold the right arrow and gently tap the up or down arrow. Once you get past that, though, you just go down and the green circle is there.


----------



## knight_47

haha, finally passed it, that was a hard part. have you passed level c?


----------



## hewee

OK find your way out of the Rooms.

When Kipps left New Romney, with a small yellow tin box, a still smaller portmanteau, a new umbrella, and a keepsake half-sixpence, to become a draper, he was a youngster of fourteen, thin, with whimsical drakes'-tails at the pole of his head, smallish features, and eyes that were sometimes very light and sometimes very dark, gifts those of his birth; and by the nature of his training he was indistinct in his speech, confused in his mind, and retreating in his manners.

http://www.handmadegame.com/Game_Rooms.htm

Online version can be played by clicking the "Play Rooms on Web!!" link. 
Your need the java script to run because it pops up another full screen.
It is a big download so just wait and your get the came. 
Then read on how to play.

I made it out and it was fun to play.

You can only put in a password for levels you already played if you write them down. 
Your see the password for each level on the left side.
There are 14 levels so have fun.


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> haha, finally passed it, that was a hard part. have you passed level c?


I have passed all of them, have you passed b?

What about you, hewee?


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> OK find your way out of the Rooms.
> 
> When Kipps left New Romney, with a small yellow tin box, a still smaller portmanteau, a new umbrella, and a keepsake half-sixpence, to become a draper, he was a youngster of fourteen, thin, with whimsical drakes'-tails at the pole of his head, smallish features, and eyes that were sometimes very light and sometimes very dark, gifts those of his birth; and by the nature of his training he was indistinct in his speech, confused in his mind, and retreating in his manners.
> 
> http://www.handmadegame.com/Game_Rooms.htm...


That game is awesome. :up:

Rush Hour
http://classbrain.com/artgames/publish/rush_hour_game.shtml


----------



## nutnhuny

ferrija1 said:


> An awesome, tricky game.
> 
> http://www.b3mus3d.dreamhosters.com/labs/linegame.swf


but the link won't work for me!


----------



## ferrija1

nutnhuny said:


> but the link won't work for me!


Do you have Adobe Flash Player?


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> I have passed all of them, have you passed b?
> 
> What about you, hewee?


Gave up on that game.


----------



## franca

We all think our pet is the best dog or cat around. And sometimes we credit them with being smarter than they really are.

Well, now its time to put your pet to the test. Todays Cool Site has a series of quick multiple-choice tests. And theyre really quite fun.

You wont get an actual numerical score for your dog or cat. But you can find out what each of your answers means.

I imagine most people will be testing a dog or a cat. But, there are tests for other animals like birds, horses and rodents. Theres even a test for your fish!

How smart is your pet ?


----------



## franca

Donor Geeks donate a computer to us to give to a Little Geek. After giving us the used computer Donor Geeks have the opportunity to either adopt a Little Geek or have littlegeeks.org select a recipient automatically.

Little Geeks.


----------



## nutnhuny

ferrija1 said:


> Do you have Adobe Flash Player?


I have adobe flash player 9 activex!  and when i click on that link, i get a blank grey page with "error on page " message on the bottom


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Donor Geeks donate a computer to us to give to a Little Geek. After giving us the used computer Donor Geeks have the opportunity to either adopt a Little Geek or have littlegeeks.org select a recipient automatically.
> 
> Little Geeks.


That's an awesome idea, I have a computer I never even use any more and was looking for something like this, thanks.


----------



## dr911

franca said:


> We all think our pet is the best dog or cat around. And sometimes we credit them with being smarter than they really are.
> 
> Well, now its time to put your pet to the test. Todays Cool Site has a series of quick multiple-choice tests. And theyre really quite fun.
> 
> You wont get an actual numerical score for your dog or cat. But you can find out what each of your answers means.
> 
> I imagine most people will be testing a dog or a cat. But, there are tests for other animals like birds, horses and rodents. Theres even a test for your fish!
> 
> How smart is your pet ?


My dog (Sidney, AKC black lab) got a score of 24
Taz (cat) got a score of 22.
This web site is very interesting. I just wondering if they will come up with a "test" fo humans !!! :up:

Thanks.....franca !!


----------



## franca

A couple of fun sites.......

http://www.pikipimp.com/

http://www.zingfu.com/


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> We all think our pet is the best dog or cat around. And sometimes we credit them with being smarter than they really are.
> 
> Well, now its time to put your pet to the test. Todays Cool Site has a series of quick multiple-choice tests. And theyre really quite fun.
> 
> You wont get an actual numerical score for your dog or cat. But you can find out what each of your answers means.
> 
> I imagine most people will be testing a dog or a cat. But, there are tests for other animals like birds, horses and rodents. Theres even a test for your fish!
> 
> How smart is your pet ?


That looks cool. :up: I'm going to try it with my dog.


----------



## ramjam

Ran across this site in PCWorld, a library of all the services running on your system. Describes thousands of windows services.

http://www.processlibrary.com/


----------



## ferrija1

Sysinternals: Powerful utilities made by Sysinternals, which was acquired by Microsoft.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/default.mspx


----------



## sorrow

ferrija1 said:


> Sysinternals: Powerful utilities made by Sysinternals, which was acquired by Microsoft.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/default.mspx


Too bad SysInternals was picked up my M$, it's only a matter of time before they do something to them like they did to Windows Defender


----------



## ferrija1

sorrow said:


> Too bad SysInternals was picked up my M$, it's only a matter of time before they do something to them like they did to Windows Defender


Or like Frontpage, though Microsoft has stayed away from Sysinternals so far.


----------



## knight_47

sorrow said:


> Too bad SysInternals was picked up my M$, it's only a matter of time before they do something to them like they did to Windows Defender


What did they do to Windows Defender?


----------



## guitar

http://www.save-internet-radio.com/2007/03/02/save-internet-radio/


----------



## franca

Improve your typing skills

For many people, computers are frustrating. That frustration is compounded if they cant type.

Even people who type can improve their skills. Wouldnt you like to blaze through documents and e-mail?

You can buy typing programs at office stores. But free is better. And thats just what TypeFaster costs.

This download features a number of lessons. If you dont like the lessons, you can edit them. Theres even a version with a text-to-speech engine. So, if you have vision problems, its ideal!

Improve your typing skills


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> What did they do to Windows Defender?


I think MS created it, so they didn't get it from anyone.


----------



## ferrija1

12 Google Search Tips
http://www.smallbusinesshub.com/blo...ick-Tips-To-Search-Google-Like-An-Expert.aspx


----------



## knight_47

ferrija1 said:


> I think MS created it, so they didn't get it from anyone.


No they didn't create defender, they bought the company a while ago, the company was called "Giant Anti Spyware", then they renamed it to Microsoft Anti Spyware, and then Windows Defender.


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> No they didn't create defender, they bought the company a while ago, the company was called "Giant Anti Spyware", then they renamed it to Microsoft Anti Spyware, and then Windows Defender.


Oh, I thought it was made by MS, thanks for telling me about it.

I don't think they ruined it that much, though I never saw what it was like before MS bought it.


----------



## ferrija1

StupidTester.com
http://www.stupidtester.com/


----------



## franca

Google is working away at its book-scanning project. And some publishers are putting book excerpts on the Internet.

But not many people would read a book on a computer monitor. It would strain your eyes!

I know a project that is much better. Its LibriVox. As its name suggests, LibriVox is a collection of audio books.

You can download and listen to free audio books. You wont find any bestsellers, though. All the works are in the public domain.

I was impressed with the audio files quality. You will be, too. And if youre interested in helping, you can volunteer to read.

Listen to a good book


----------



## franca

Weve all seen it on television or in movies. Im talking about kids and teenagers performing wild stunts on their bicycles.

Ill admit that it looks like fun. That is, until somebody gets hurt. I really dont want to break an arm or a leg!

But you can live vicariously by playing Free Rider. You build a map and then see how well your bicycle rider can navigate it.

You can build jumps, ramps and inclines. Just watch out for the dreaded free fall!

Be a daredevil


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Weve all seen it on television or in movies. Im talking about kids and teenagers performing wild stunts on their bicycles.
> 
> Ill admit that it looks like fun. That is, until somebody gets hurt. I really dont want to break an arm or a leg!
> 
> But you can live vicariously by playing Free Rider. You build a map and then see how well your bicycle rider can navigate it.
> 
> You can build jumps, ramps and inclines. Just watch out for the dreaded free fall!
> 
> Be a daredevil


That's awesome!


----------



## ferrija1

The finished line game with 5 more levels.
http://www.everybodypanic.org/linegame.swf


----------



## franca

If youre going through a life-changing event, you need support. And thats what friends and families are for.

But if your family is spread across the country, maintaining contact can be difficult.

At Caring Bridge, you can create a site to share with family. Keep everyone updated with your latest news and pictures.

Caring Bridge sites dont appear in search engine results. Visitors must know the name of your site to see it. Plus, you can require that visitors sign in with an e-mail address. So, youre only sharing with the ones you love.

Connect with family

From the Kim Komando web-site.


----------



## franca

First GizmoCall let you make phone calls from your browser. Now Eyejot lets you record and send video messages.

You'll need a webcam, of course, but that's about it. Just click Record, ape for the camera, choose your recipient(s) and click Send. The recipient(s) can view the video in their own browser, of course--no software required.

Eyejot works wherever Adobe Flash 9 does, meaning it'll run on Windows, Linux and Mac machines using just about any browser. It's even iTunes-compatible: a private RSS feed lets you sync newly received messages to your iPod. There's also an Eyejot widget you can embed in your site so anyone can leave you a video message.

Impressive. Eyejot worked like a charm with my Creative Live! Cam Voice, and it's always great when you can do something in your browser that previously required software.

Eyejothttp://www.eyejot.com/


----------



## Datalyss

Icon War: http://www.xs4all.nl/~jvdkuyp/flash/see.htm


----------



## franca

People have been frustrated with file compatibility problems since the computers first day.

Certainly, theres nothing more frustrating than not being able to open files that people send you. Sometimes you can download software to open the files. But why clutter up your hard drive?

Instead, use Zamzar. Its an online file-conversion tool. And you should see the list of file formats the site supports!

Just upload your file and select the desired format. Zamzar will e-mail you a link so you can download your file. Files are kept for 24 hours.

This is one site youll definitely want to bookmark.

Zamzar


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> People have been frustrated with file compatibility problems since the computers first day.
> 
> Certainly, theres nothing more frustrating than not being able to open files that people send you. Sometimes you can download software to open the files. But why clutter up your hard drive?
> 
> Instead, use Zamzar. Its an online file-conversion tool. And you should see the list of file formats the site supports!
> 
> Just upload your file and select the desired format. Zamzar will e-mail you a link so you can download your file. Files are kept for 24 hours.
> 
> This is one site youll definitely want to bookmark.
> 
> Zamzar


Great site, I use it all the time and it is very helpful and easy because you don't have to download anything.


----------



## ferrija1

*Pelota*
Touch the gray ball with your bouncing ball but avoid the other moving balls.
http://www.ffiles.com/flash/games/pelota2/


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> *Pelota*
> Touch the gray ball with your bouncing ball but avoid the other moving balls.
> http://www.ffiles.com/flash/games/pelota2/


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## tjb

"The gallery presents modern 3D artists of the following artistic genres:
- Digital realism
- Dream, Dark art
- Fantasy, Gothic art
- Fantastic & sci-fi
- Futuristic, Abstract
- Fractal art geometry
- Neosurrealism
- Magic realism
- Psychedelic
- Romanticism
- Surrealism, Goth
- Science fiction
- Visionary art, etc." ~Quote From Site

http://fantasyartdesign.com/3dgallery/a-digital/01pictures-3d.htm


----------



## ferrija1

tjb said:


> "The gallery presents modern 3D artists of the following artistic genres:
> - Digital realism
> - Dream, Dark art
> - Fantasy, Gothic art
> - Fantastic & sci-fi
> - Futuristic, Abstract
> - Fractal art geometry
> - Neosurrealism
> - Magic realism
> - Psychedelic
> - Romanticism
> - Surrealism, Goth
> - Science fiction
> - Visionary art, etc." ~Quote From Site
> 
> http://fantasyartdesign.com/3dgallery/a-digital/01pictures-3d.htm


Those are amazing!


----------



## franca

Build your own PVR at home......


----------



## PJ Staley

I have been searching for someway to capture a screenshot of a websites expanded menu. As you probably know, you can expand the (any) menu, but you then must click on the screen capture program to get your image which automatically collapses the menu you are trying to capture. FastStone Screen Capture featured in the Graphics Freeware portion of http://bearbottoms1.com accomplished that for me. Thank you!:up:


----------



## franca

These days, more and more people are starting up blogs to tell their stories. Maybe you have a blog, too.

I dont read many personal blogs. Oftentimes, theyre just not that interesting. But Ive discovered a blog that is a little different.

Meet Olive Riley. At 107, shes probably the oldest blogger. She lives in New South Wales, Australia. She also has vivid memories of her life.

With the help of a friend, shes putting her memories in her blog for everyone to read. Theyre fascinating. I dont know whats more impressive  her memories or the fact that shes blogging!

The life of Olive


----------



## Blackmirror

Running the Numbers
An American Self-Portrait

http://www.chrisjordan.com/current_set2.php?id=7

Interesting art concept .. i think lol or should that be statistics


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> Running the Numbers
> An American Self-Portrait
> 
> http://www.chrisjordan.com/current_set2.php?id=7
> 
> Interesting art concept .. i think lol or should that be statistics


YIKES !!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackmirror

I cant get the life of Olive link to work .. could you please check it for me


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> I cant get the life of Olive link to work .. could you please check it for me


Must be down, I'll try again later.........

All about Olive

I love the way that blogging throws new people into your path!

I was just checking out Stan Lee's excellent blog, Brand DNA, when I saw this link. The site is called All About Olive and the site is made up of the life stories of 107 year old Olive Riley. While Olive now lives in Sydney, she was born in 1899 and lived in Broken Hill -- far to the west of Sydney in what has been predominantly a mining town. It is the birthplace of one of the world's largest companies, BHP Billiton (the letters BHP standing for "Broken Hill Proprietary").

Olive dictates her posts to a friend, Mike who also asks her questions during each post. And in a short time, Olive has become an Internet success with her witty commentary and suffer no fools (or photographers) approach -- I particularly like this line (visit Olive's blog for the photo!):

Are you going to have something or not? You're annoying me.

So far, Olive has four posts, with each of them generating a mass of comments. There is something about Olive that really draws the reader in ... a nice slice of life and the feeling that she could just, maybe, be your nanna too.


----------



## Blackmirror

107 oh bless her


----------



## oldie

Free Avatars :up: http://avatars.jurko.net/


----------



## franca

Whos Shorpy?

Its no secret that I love photography. Theres something really magical about capturing a moment in time.

And looking at photographs can transport you to another time or place. Look at the photos at todays Cool Site, for example.

Shorpy is a blog dedicated to exploring through pictures what life was like 100 years ago. It is named after Shorpy Higginbotham, a subject of one of the photos.

While the photos are fascinating, life 100 years ago seems pretty grim. Youll see many photos of children working in factories and mines.

Now, not all the photographs are 100 years old. Some are only about 60 years old. These are mostly of trains and railroad tracks. Theyre some of my favorite photos on the site!

Whos Shorpy?


----------



## franca

Catch a mouse


----------



## knight_47

I decided to take my free advertiser to the next level, and am now allowing visitors to advertise on the main page of my site for free! This would be great for anyone looking for some extra visitors to their site.

The advertisement is placed on the main page of the site, on the banner, and will remain there until someone else replaces the link with their own. Also, a small description is an added option.

http://www.knight47.com to preview the advertisement 
http://www.knight47.com/ads - to submit your link


----------



## franca

A healthy search site


----------



## guitar

http://121space.com/index.php?showtopic=886


----------



## guitar

http://www.jesusandmo.net/2007/03/19/badge/


----------



## franca

Yahoo launches Alpha search engine


----------



## hogndog

I used the link about 15 min. ago. It was fine, she's a sweetie that one. I'm thinkin, she must be pretty tight with the Lord. To have lived such a long and joyful one, you can see it written on her face.


----------



## franca

How well do you know yourself?


----------



## ferrija1

The worlds most amazing fish tank
http://www.bloggingwv.com/the-worlds-most-amazing-fishtank/


----------



## hogndog

franca said:


> How well do you know yourself?


 In respect to what? heigth weight, I.Q. or etc.?


----------



## ferrija1

Very Addicting Game
http://handdrawngames.com/DesktopTD/


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> The worlds most amazing fish tank
> http://www.bloggingwv.com/the-worlds-most-amazing-fishtank/


Sure is amazing.   

Service Temporarily Unavailable
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.bloggingwv.com Port 80

but I will try again latter amazing ferrija1.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Sure is amazing.
> 
> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.bloggingwv.com Port 80
> 
> but I will try again latter amazing ferrija1.


It's working now, but if it still not working for you, though, try Google's cache or Archive.org.


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> It's working now, but if it still not working for you, though, try Google's cache or Archive.org.


Looks like a fishtank boat too. I sure don't how the water does not come out tru the opening where they can feed the fish because it's way below the water level. 
But maybe the tops of the tanks are sealed so you do not have the air pressing down so I am guess that is why.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Looks like a fishtank boat too. I sure don't how the water does not come out tru the opening where they can feed the fish because it's way below the water level.
> But maybe the tops of the tanks are sealed so you do not have the air pressing down so I am guess that is why.


Maybe....

I found this on Digg, from here down they discuss how they think the water stays in.


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> Maybe....
> 
> I found this on Digg, from here down they discuss how they think the water stays in.


Thanks for the link. Looks like I was right.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Thanks for the link. Looks like I was right.


I have no clue, there are so many theories there.....


----------



## ferrija1

This is what happens when graphic artists get bored.  :up:
http://www.hallpass.com/media/amazingphotoediting.html


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> I have no clue, there are so many theories there.....


Well I am sticking with what I said.

Hey nice graphic artists pictures.


----------



## katonca

knight_47 said:


> I decided to take my free advertiser to the next level, and am now allowing visitors to advertise on the main page of my site for free! This would be great for anyone looking for some extra visitors to their site.
> 
> The advertisement is placed on the main page of the site, on the banner, and will remain there until someone else replaces the link with their own. Also, a small description is an added option.
> 
> http://www.knight47.com to preview the advertisement
> http://www.knight47.com/ads - to submit your link


Interesting idea, thanks I put mine on the page :up:


----------



## knight_47

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## hogndog

Lookin pretty good there toot's, but for a minute i thought you ment your avatar. To that i'll give my answer. This picture looks like my pupster, but in a lighter shade, he's my house pal.


----------



## imio

www.gizmag.com

Cool stuff.


----------



## hogndog

You know, i feel like a mooch getting these cool sites, when i don't have one to offer. So heres what i'm gonna try to do, i'll shop around a bit and see if i can find one.


----------



## franca

Edit photos online with Wiredness

Following in the footsteps of Fauxto and PXN8, Wiredness lets you perform simple photo-editing tasks using nothing more than your browser.

You can upload a photo (up to 5MB) from your hard drive or pull one from Flickr or a URL. Editing options include everything you'd expect: cropping, resizing (via an excellent slider tool), brightness/contrast and various Photoshop-style effect filters. You can save your tweaked photo locally, e-mail it or shoot it directly to one of a few sharing services (though Flickr isn't among them, curiously). There may be more full-featured online image editors out there, but Wiredness has the advantages of a simple interface and Flash-free design (meaning it should work in any browser)


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Edit photos online with Wiredness
> 
> Following in the footsteps of Fauxto and PXN8, Wiredness lets you perform simple photo-editing tasks using nothing more than your browser.
> 
> You can upload a photo (up to 5MB) from your hard drive or pull one from Flickr or a URL. Editing options include everything you'd expect: cropping, resizing (via an excellent slider tool), brightness/contrast and various Photoshop-style effect filters. You can save your tweaked photo locally, e-mail it or shoot it directly to one of a few sharing services (though Flickr isn't among them, curiously). There may be more full-featured online image editors out there, but Wiredness has the advantages of a simple interface and Flash-free design (meaning it should work in any browser)


That's awesome! :up: :up:


----------



## franca

LH Top 10: Free Computer System Recovery Tools


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Edit photos online with Wiredness
> 
> Following in the footsteps of Fauxto and PXN8, Wiredness lets you perform simple photo-editing tasks using nothing more than your browser.
> 
> You can upload a photo (up to 5MB) from your hard drive or pull one from Flickr or a URL. Editing options include everything you'd expect: cropping, resizing (via an excellent slider tool), brightness/contrast and various Photoshop-style effect filters. You can save your tweaked photo locally, e-mail it or shoot it directly to one of a few sharing services (though Flickr isn't among them, curiously). There may be more full-featured online image editors out there, but Wiredness has the advantages of a simple interface and Flash-free design (meaning it should work in any browser)


I can upload but then I can not do anything. I used firefox and then tried netscape. Funny when I went to the site in netscape it opened the same image I had uploaded using firefox but still I could not do anything to the image.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> I can upload but then I can not do anything. I used firefox and then tried netscape. Funny when I went to the site in netscape it opened the same image I had uploaded using firefox but still I could not do anything to the image.


You have to use it in IE.


----------



## Fidelista

>f

Cat typing. Computer cat-astrophes. Catproofing your computer, and computer-proofing your cat. Stop your cat from crashing your computer. Computer crashes caused by cats can be prevented. Paw sense is a mispellng of PawSense. But PawSense does enable your computer to sense paws. . 
http://bitboost.com/pawsense/index.html


----------



## ferrija1

Fidelista said:


> >f
> 
> Cat typing. Computer cat-astrophes. Catproofing your computer, and computer-proofing your cat. Stop your cat from crashing your computer. Computer crashes caused by cats can be prevented. Paw sense is a mispellng of PawSense. But PawSense does enable your computer to sense paws. .
> http://bitboost.com/pawsense/index.html


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> You have to use it in IE.


Well that make what seems like a great site stink. :down:  
Can you tell how much I hate IE?


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Well that make what seems like a great site stink. :down:
> Can you tell how much I hate IE?


Yes I can, and that's why I won't be using it, unfortunately.  :down:


----------



## hewee

Same here ferrija1 because if you got to use IE then forget it.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Same here ferrija1 because if you got to use IE then forget it.


Yeah, besides Windows Update.  :down:


----------



## ferrija1

Here are two very similar games. The goal is to build and upgrade weapons to defeat the enemies. When you kill the enemies, you get money/gold. With that, you can buy things.

http://ec2-1.playr.co.uk/onslaught/

http://handdrawngames.com/DesktopTD/


----------



## franca

Screenshot Tour: Watch TV over the internet with Joost..

Click here


----------



## RSM123

ThinkFree Office :

Web Based Office Solution, similar to Google's Writely :

http://www.thinkfree.com/


----------



## Voodooengine

thanks for thinkfree


----------



## devil_himself

check this out

http://www.networkworld.com/news/2005/041105-windows-crash.html?page=2

how to solve error codes and to read minidumps


----------



## knight_47

*Pi on a Piano:*
"This piano piece was created by assigning notes to the digits 0 through 9 in the constant known as pi. Pi has no repetitive patterns, so the piece sounds random, but has a mathematical beauty all its own."

http://www.tomdukich.com/math pi piano solo.html


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> *Pi on a Piano:*
> "This piano piece was created by assigning notes to the digits 0 through 9 in the constant known as pi. Pi has no repetitive patterns, so the piece sounds random, but has a mathematical beauty all its own."
> 
> http://www.tomdukich.com/math pi piano solo.html


Looks cool, but I can't play QT stuff.


----------



## franca

The weekend is finally here. So I think Ill jump into my jet and fly down to the Caribbean.

If only I could do that in real life! Instead, Ill settle for doing it virtually. Of course, Im talking about using a flight simulation program.

At todays Cool Site, you can download a flight simulation program. Even though it is free, it is just as good as paid programs  if not better.

You can expand the program with scenery from all over the world. You can even choose from a variety of different planes. Its the perfect weekend getaway.

A quick escape


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> The weekend is finally here. So I think Ill jump into my jet and fly down to the Caribbean.
> 
> If only I could do that in real life! Instead, Ill settle for doing it virtually. Of course, Im talking about using a flight simulation program.
> 
> At todays Cool Site, you can download a flight simulation program. Even though it is free, it is just as good as paid programs  if not better.
> 
> You can expand the program with scenery from all over the world. You can even choose from a variety of different planes. Its the perfect weekend getaway.
> 
> A quick escape


That's awesome, I'm definitely going to get that. :up: thanks.


----------



## espressoguy

www.wayki.com


----------



## RSM123

Today's Newspapers Worldwide :

http://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/default.asp?p_size=495

http://www.onlinenewspapers.com/

http://www.newspapers.com/


----------



## ferrija1

scatteredmin said:


> www.wayki.com


That's like a copy of Google Maps, running off of Google Maps.


----------



## franca

Its kind of like recycling


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Its kind of like recycling


Looks like a great idea.


----------



## franca

Want videos?

Want videos?

5/4/2007

SPONSORED BY
E-Mail This
Printer-Friendly

Its easy to spend a lot of time watching videos on YouTube. Thats because there are so many of them.

Not all of the videos warrant multiple viewings. But some of the better ones do. So maybe you want to download some of the videos you watch.

YouTubeX will help you download YouTube videos. Just enter the address for the video. Then, youll get a download link.

YouTubeX will also let you send videos to your friends. Sure, you can already do this on YouTube. But you must become a member first.

YouTubeX


----------



## RSM123

Franca,

This is what I've been using :

http://www.download3k.com/Install-Youtube-Video-Downloader.html

You copy / paste the url of the video in the Y/tube d'loader box marked 'Get Video' ... then click 'Get video.' ( oddly enough  )

The vid will d'load to wherever you select ( I use the desktop) .... simply rename the vid. whatever you want but you must use the file extension *.flv*

===========

This is another good freebie for downloading - since it will handle Youtube, Mytube, Liveleak, Myspace, etc ....

http://www.orbitdownloader.com/


----------



## ferrija1

...then you usually want to convert it to a video format.


----------



## RSM123

ferrija

Kazaalitecodecs will allow your media player to handle flash vid, and a lot more.

http://www.codecpackguide.com/

Alternatively d/load VLC Player :

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## ferrija1

RSM123 said:


> ferrija
> 
> Kazaalitecodecs will allow your media player to handle flash vid, and a lot more.
> 
> http://www.codecpackguide.com/
> 
> Alternatively d/load VLC Player :
> 
> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


I know that and that it is easy to play them.

It is just more convenient to have them in a different format, like MPEG.


----------



## hewee

You can convert online too.
http://media-convert.com/convert/


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> You can convert online too.
> http://media-convert.com/convert/


I never said you couldn't.

You can also use Zamzar.
http://zamzar.com/


----------



## Hoodwinked

http://game.giveawayoftheday.com/



> Game Giveaway of the day - what's that?
> 
> Well, that's a convenient initiative allowing you to get the best commercial games - for free. Every day we offer licensed game titles you'd have to buy otherwise, for free! Yes, we are giving away games, and you can download it from our site, right now and right here and our goal is to give away every good piece of software, sooner or later.


----------



## ferrija1

Hoodwinked said:


> http://game.giveawayoftheday.com/


Give Away of the Day is great. :up:


----------



## valis

hewee said:


> You can convert online too.
> http://media-convert.com/convert/


nice site....thanks, hewee.....:up:


----------



## ferrija1

It also looks like it converts more file types than Zamzar. :up:


----------



## franca

Is it time to freshen up your house? No, Im not talking about cleaning. Im talking about redecorating!

Redecorating can be a lot of fun. But theres one part that isnt fun: moving furniture. So it pays to do some planning before you start. That way, youll only have to move it once.

Better Homes and Gardens Arrange-a-Room site is sure to help. You can plan out the room by adding architectural features and furniture.

Arrange-a-Room is easy to use. You can also print out your rooms. That way, you can ask other peoples opinions on the layout. And dont forget to save your rooms  you can store up to 25.

Room planning...


----------



## RSM123

Am purely posting this as a one off video worth watching ..

http://www.break.com/index/autistic-man-draws-near-perfect-panorama=of-rome.html ( 5 mins.)

Stephen Wiltshire, a young brit, with autism, who has a noted ability to draw cityscapes after a very short glimpse.

In the above, he recreates a 360 degree panorama of Rome after a flight in a helicopter.

===

More on Stephen :

http://www.stephenwiltshire.co.uk/


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> I never said you couldn't.
> 
> You can also use Zamzar.
> http://zamzar.com/


I had that site too but did not post it because I did not like having to give out your email address to be able to download. 
Plus the other site does so much more. :up:


----------



## hewee

valis said:


> nice site....thanks, hewee.....:up:


Your welcome


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> I had that site too but did not post it because I did not like having to give out your email address to be able to download.
> Plus the other site does so much more. :up:


Yeah, though they won't spam you, but as you said, the other one has more features. :up:


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> Yeah, though they won't spam you, but as you said, the other one has more features. :up:


Like everyone reads the find print to find out what they do with the email address. Even when they say they don't spam you or sell info on you that can always change later and they will have your address.


----------



## franca

Monkeys?

Did you know that the U.S. Patent office receives hundreds of thousands of patent applications each year?

Of the patents that are approved, not all are used. In fact, some are abandoned. Others expire.

Expired and abandoned patents are up for grabs. You can use the technology in the patents. A growing number of businesses are taking advantage of these patents.

At Patent Monkey, you can search patents in the U.S. patent database. You can search for active patents as well as abandoned or expired ones.

Maybe these can help you start a new business venture. Or maybe you have an idea. Well, find out if it has already been patented!

Monkeys?


----------



## franca

Make a Flash Photo Flipbook in Just 15 Minutes!


----------



## ferrija1

Man plays Bohemian Rhapsody by making fart sounds with his hands.


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> Man plays Bohemian Rhapsody by making fart sounds with his hands.


----------



## dotty999

ferrija1 said:


> *Man plays Bohemian Rhapsody by making fart sounds with his hands.*


well that's obviously a refreshing change


----------



## MarcellaL

There is a cool site for tech support very similar to this one only over there it is not a forum and it works by Category, brands and models. 
They also have a free live chat support where you can chat with their experts.

I really recommend it:

Http://www.fixya.com

Marcella


----------



## franca

MarcellaL said:


> There is a cool site for tech support very similar to this one only over there it is not a forum and it works by Category, brands and models.
> They also have a free live chat support where you can chat with their experts.
> 
> I really recommend it:
> 
> Http://www.fixya.com
> 
> Marcella


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## franca

Free Movies & Documentaries has sifted through the free online video offerings. It has put the best of the best in one spot for you. All you need do is start watching!

Find free movies


----------



## rameam

MarcellaL said:


> There is a cool site for tech support very similar to this one only over there it is not a forum and it works by Category, brands and models.
> They also have a free live chat support where you can chat with their experts.
> 
> I really recommend it:
> 
> Http://www.fixya.com
> 
> Marcella


Thanks!


----------



## RSM123

For those that never got AIDA 32 Sys Info Tool before it was rebranded as Everest -

This is a freebie that presents you with a fairly comprehensive profile of your current system setup - both hardware and software.

http://www.gtopala.com/


----------



## ferrija1

That looks pretty cool, RSM123.


----------



## RSM123

Cheers Ferrija,

Not sure if the full version of Everest is better, or indeed Sisoft Sandra, but there's quite a few features in this for a freebie.


----------



## ferrija1

http://userstyles.org/

userstyles.org is a collection of styles that puts you in control of the appearance of websites and of Mozilla applications.

How does it work? First, install the Stylish extension into Firefox, Flock, or Thunderbird. This is the application that'll let you manage styles. (Users of other browsers, see your options here.)

Next, find a style you like. You can do this by searching or choosing a category in the top right. Many styles will have pictures and descriptions to tell you what they're about. If you can't find what you're looking for, you can make a request in the Stylish discussion thread. I or someone else will write a new style for you.

Once you've found one that you're interested in, press the "Load into Stylish" button on that style's page. A Stylish window will come up confirming the style you picked. You can rename it or change the code (if you know how) if you like. Then press Save.

The style should now be applied. If it was a style for a website, go visit that website and you'll see the style's effect. If you don't like what it did, you can turn it off easily. Just click on the Stylish icon in the status bar (lower right of the window), then pick Manage Styles... This will list all the styles you have installed. Click on the checkmark, and the style will be turned off.

So that's it. If you want more detailed help, see here. Feel free to report bugs, request features. and ask questions on the Stylish discussion thread.


----------



## rameam

RSM123 said:


> For those that never got AIDA 32 Sys Info Tool before it was rebranded as Everest -
> 
> This is a freebie that presents you with a fairly comprehensive profile of your current system setup - both hardware and software.
> 
> http://www.gtopala.com/


Been using this awhile. I keep it on a flash drive along with some other utilities that do not have to be installed.


----------



## franca

AAA has a fuel cost calculator that will help. Sure, you could estimate the cost of driving. But AAA will give you precise results based on the make and model of your car.

You can also see the daily average gas price in different regions of the country.


Calculate fuel costs


----------



## RSM123

rameam said:


> Been using this awhile. I keep it on a flash drive along with some other utilities that do not have to be installed.


Can you state here what other software you've been using, as I posted above about portable applications, and a couple of other members mentioned such 'thinstall programs', and one posted a link to :

http://www.portableapps.com

- Do you have any more that may be of help to others here ?


----------



## franca

Microsoft's PowerToys for Windows XP include many great tools. These include a better calculator, image resizer, slide show generator, tuner to make fonts clearer on your monitor and more.

PowerToys


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Microsoft's PowerToys for Windows XP include many great tools. These include a better calculator, image resizer, slide show generator, tuner to make fonts clearer on your monitor and more.
> 
> PowerToys


Those are great, but wasn't that already posted....


----------



## rameam

RSM123 said:


> Can you state here what other software you've been using, as I posted above about portable applications, and a couple of other members mentioned such 'thinstall programs', and one posted a link to :
> 
> http://www.portableapps.com
> 
> - Do you have any more that may be of help to others here ?


It is not technically a portable app, it is a standalone program which doesn't require installation. The other utilities I keep on a flash drive are also standalone.


----------



## ferrija1

rameam said:


> It is not technically a portable app, it is a standalone program which doesn't require installation. The other utilities I keep on a flash drive are also standalone.


They're the same thing, and who cares.


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> Those are great, but wasn't that already posted....


----------



## franca

Remove photo obstructions with PhotoWipe


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


>


No big deal, good to remind people of it.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Remove photo obstructions with PhotoWipe


That looks like it works pretty well, I might give it a try.


----------



## dotty999

ferrija1 said:


> That looks like it works pretty well, I might give it a try.


bet it doesn't remove the dreaded Photobucket logo I keep getting!


----------



## ferrija1

I like http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/ though that's only for images.


----------



## franca

Foxit PDF Reader is an alternative viewer/reader for PDF documents. Foxit PDF Reader is only 1.5MB to download and doesnt need lengthy installation (just download, unzip, and run). It works with all types of PDF documents you might have, with high display quality. It supports different languages, including most Asian languages. You can zoom in/out or rotate page display, copy text information to other applications, search text in PDF documents, or print PDF documents.

Foxit PDF Reader


----------



## RSM123

Not sure if this has been posted.

MediaPortal 0.2.2 (free)

MediaPortal is an Open Source application ideal for turning your PC / TV into a very advanced Media Center. MediaPortal allows you to listen to your favorite music & radio, watch and store your videos and DVDs, view, schedule and record live TV as a digital video recorder and much much more. You get MediaPortal as Open Source software. This means you can help in developing MediaPortal or tweak it for your own needs with lots of innovating plugins from our great community.

Info : http://www.team-mediaportal.com/

Also - just one of many tv portals on the web :

http://www.wwitv.com


----------



## ferrija1

Foxit is great, I'm sick of Acrobat. :down:


----------



## franca

Happy Mothers Day

You only get one mom. And since today is Mothers Day, make sure you let her know how much she means to you.

Im sure youve already sent her flowers, chocolates and a diamond necklace. But dont forget the card!

By now, the cards will be picked over at your local shop. But youll find plenty at Hallmarks Web site. Theyre free, but your mother doesnt need to know that!

There are sincere, heartfelt cards. But if you were bad growing up, why not go for something more humorous? Youll find cards that poke fun at how difficult you must have been to raise!

And each card can be customized with a personal message. Use this personal message to tell your mom what she means to you.

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## franca

Call your mother! And do it for free. In honor of Mother's Day, Skype is offering free Skype Out calls all day today.

If you're in the US or Canada, Skype's giving you unlimited calling from 5am EST on May 13 to 4:49am EST on May 14 to ring up your mom, your sister, or just random numbers in India.

Along the same lines, T-Mobile customers can text all day today for free in their "Stick Together" campaign. So send your Mom happy mother's day message today,


----------



## neos1

http://guide.opendns.com/


----------



## ferrija1

I just switched to OpenDNS (from Verizon's, which is one of the best) and I like some of the features it offers, though I have yet to make an account. With an account, you could just type a shortcut (ex. TSG) in the address bar and it would take you to whatever link you specify (ex. forums.techguy.org), as well as other features. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Call your mother! And do it for free. In honor of Mother's Day, Skype is offering free Skype Out calls all day today.
> 
> If you're in the US or Canada, Skype's giving you unlimited calling from 5am EST on May 13 to 4:49am EST on May 14 to ring up your mom, your sister, or just random numbers in India.
> 
> Along the same lines, T-Mobile customers can text all day today for free in their "Stick Together" campaign. So send your Mom happy mother's day message today,


That's cool.


----------



## franca

Quickly sort your start menu items


----------



## Fidelista

PC accessory--pretty nice!  >f
http://www.instructables.com/id/EM1O9XJF0YPF7M5/


----------



## franca

I don't need to tell you that spam is a real problem. You get enough of it to realize that it is completely out of control.

There is no sure way to cut down on spam. However, we can certainly take precautions.

For example, you shouldn't post your e-mail address online. A better solution is to use a contact form. Of course, this is difficult if you don't have a Web site.

Well, Contactify has a solution for you. It will create an e-mail form for you. Just give out the Web address. The messages will be delivered to your inbox. And spammers won't have the time to use it!

Contactify


----------



## RSM123

Serif Co. Software for free download :

http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/

From their website :

Software with Imagination... for FREE!
That's right, 100% completely free software. No gimmicks. It's yours for free. Download today and start using the most user friendly software around.

PhotoPlus PagePlus DrawPlus 3DPlus WebPlus

See site descriptions as needed.

:up:


----------



## RSM123

Recommended progrs from PC Plus Magazine ( UK) :

http://www.klipfolio.com/

Billed as the world's smallest and most configurable dasboard, Klipfolio can be configured to monitor just about anything online.

==========

http://snaptune.com/

Snaptune One records the radio and identifies the songs playing on it. You can pause, rewind, or fast forward live radio or skip straight to any song by name. Simply tell Snaptune which radio stations to record, pick any schedule, and it does the rest.

==========

http://pixcavator.com/

More about Pixcavator...

Pixcavator gives you some elementary tools of computer vision. It captures objects in the image by 
means of squares and produces an Excel spreadsheet with their locations, measurements etc.

Pixcavator also simplifies the image by removing objects as desired by the user. For example, all objects 
smaller than a selected threshold will be removed. Other settings are contrast, compactness, and 
"saliency". As a result the image becomes simpler as smaller and subtler details disappear.

Researchers can use Pixcavator as an image analysis tool. Image analysis suites on the market are very 
complex and very expensive.

Photographers can use Pixcavator as a picture editor. One can even use it to turn photographs into 
watercolor paintings. You can't reproduce these effects with Photoshop.

Many more features to come!


----------



## Klaatu01

RE: Contactify

NOTE: The owner(s) of this website are listed as Nativespace in Great Britain. International laws regarding privacy and confidentiality of your personal e-mail address may be an issue when using this "free" service. Their ".aboutus" link clearly indicates they may (IMW) "harvest" extensive personal data of site users AND contacts your refer to your personalized "Contactify" web page.

See "whois" feature on www.network-tools.com as the source of this information.


----------



## ferrija1

RSM123 said:


> Serif Co. Software for free download :
> 
> http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/
> 
> From their website :
> 
> Software with Imagination... for FREE!
> That's right, 100% completely free software. No gimmicks. It's yours for free. Download today and start using the most user friendly software around.
> 
> PhotoPlus PagePlus DrawPlus 3DPlus WebPlus
> 
> See site descriptions as needed.
> 
> :up:


That looks really cool. :up:


----------



## dotty999

I agree! thanks RSM  :up:


----------



## franca

Me2.........thanks RSM :up:


----------



## Outdacell

WOW thanks 2 all


----------



## franca

Otters

I just love watching otters. Theyre among the most playful creatures in the animal kingdom. They always seem to be having fun!

But today, you can see the tender side of otters. This video shows two otters floating in the water, holding paws.

One of the otters swims away for a moment. But when it returns, it takes the other otters paw again.

I dont want to ruin the video for you. But otters usually hold hands while they sleep. That way, they dont get separated from each other.

Otters


----------



## ChuckE

Otters? Gee, seems to me that Kim Komando just sent out exactly the same love of otters.
She even used the same words. What a coincidence.

She has "Daily Tips" "Daily Cool Sites" "News" and her weekly newsletter.
http://www.komando.com/newsletters/
And if you subscribe to any of her four newsletters you will get them sent directly to you.


----------



## franca

ChuckE said:


> Otters? Gee, seems to me that Kim Komando just sent out exactly the same love of otters.
> She even used the same words. What a coincidence.
> 
> She has "Daily Tips" "Daily Cool Sites" "News" and her weekly newsletter.
> http://www.komando.com/newsletters/
> And if you subscribe to any of her four newsletters you will get them sent directly to you.










....BUSTED........










Keep watching this space for more Kim Komando stuff............


----------



## franca

How your Mobile Phone Can Help you Park

What is Verrus pay by phone parking?
Verrus pay phone parking utilizes your mobile phone and an associated credit card. Rather than scrounging around for coins or cash or having a credit card on hand to swipe at a meter, you can now simply call a designated phone number and park your car. You can even pay from your vehicle  great for staying safe and comfortable or while on the run! Paying with Verrus also provides automatic text reminders when your time is about to expire and gives you the ability to remotely call in to extend your time making parking tickets a thing of the past. Additionally, your parking transaction history is available online with the ability to print out records for expensing or for tax deductions.

When did it Come About?
Verrus deployed the first pay by phone parking system within North America in 2001. Today, there are millions of mobile payment transactions processed within the Verrus system.

Where is it Available?
Verrus pay by phone parking is rolling out in new cities on a regular basis now covering over 90 cities and towns throughout North America and Europe. In Canada, the service can be found at on-street meters and/or off-street surface parking lots in Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg, and Toronto. In the U.S., coverage includes cities like Chicago, Seattle, Oakland, Honolulu, and Minneapolis and at popular campuses like Yale University. European service is mostly within the U.K. with cities like Westminster, York, Oxford, and Birmingham on board. Through Verrus continued efforts with cities and parking operators, service will be hitting your roads soon, if it hasnt arrived already.

How does it Work?
Once set up with a Verrus account (preferably done in advance at www.verrus.com), its just 3 easy steps to park and pay by phone!

1)Call Verrus.
2)Enter the location number for your meter or parking lot.
3)Enter the total time you want to park for.

Thats it! From that point on, parking attendants will see your parked license plate associated with the particular Verrus location number  usually on a wireless handheld or mobile phone. Then when time is almost up, the Verrus system will send you a reminder in case youd like to remotely top up your parking from any phone.

How do I get Started?
Sign up with a FREE Verrus account today at www.verrus.com! Your account can then be used wherever Verrus pay by phone service is available around the world.

Whos Behind the Service?
Verrus Mobile Technologies Inc. is a Vancouver-based company that pioneered pay by phone services starting back in 2001. Today, its pay by phone parking is available in over 90 cities and towns throughout North America and Europe making it the most widely-used pay by phone system. It can also be found at Safeco Field where in the Summer of 2005, it launched the OrderUp mobile phone food and beverage ordering system alongside Verizon Wireless and the Seattle Mariners. Using state-of-the-art IT infrastructure supporting payments via SMS, IVR, and Web, Verrus has established a record of innovation and reliability with millions of payment transactions processed each year. For more information, please visit www.verrus.com.


----------



## RSM123

Screamer Radio Stream Player :

http://www.screamer-radio.com/features/

From the site :

It's easy to use 
It's not bloated 
It's ad free 
It has no spyware 
It has a huge database of radio stations 
It has a cool peak meter
You can easily record what you're listening to 
You can hide it in the system tray 
You can play back on multiple soundcards 
.. and it's free! 
Supported Stream Types
Shoutcast and Icecast MP3 Streaming 
Icecast OGG Vorbis Streaming 
WMA Streaming 
AAC Streaming 
Recording Features
Recording buffer: start recording in the middle and still save the entire song! 
Direct MP3 Audio stream saving, no loss of quality! 
Direct OGG Vorbis stream saving, no loss of quality! 
Or encode OGG Vorbis as MP3 using Lame 
Encode WMA or AAC to MP3 using Lame


----------



## Zaney1

RSM123 said:


> Screamer Radio Stream Player :
> 
> http://www.screamer-radio.com/features/
> 
> From the site :
> 
> It's easy to use
> It's not bloated
> It's ad free
> It has no spyware
> It has a huge database of radio stations
> It has a cool peak meter
> You can easily record what you're listening to
> You can hide it in the system tray
> You can play back on multiple soundcards
> .. and it's free!
> Supported Stream Types
> Shoutcast and Icecast MP3 Streaming
> Icecast OGG Vorbis Streaming
> WMA Streaming
> AAC Streaming
> Recording Features
> Recording buffer: start recording in the middle and still save the entire song!
> Direct MP3 Audio stream saving, no loss of quality!
> Direct OGG Vorbis stream saving, no loss of quality!
> Or encode OGG Vorbis as MP3 using Lame
> Encode WMA or AAC to MP3 using Lame


Thanks a million ! LOVIN' it. :up:


----------



## RSM123

Thanks for posting back about this - it's always useful to know what works for others.


----------



## RSM123

With the above in mind - for those who like 80's music, try this site :

http://www.club977.com/

- Not sure how I feel about 80's music being described as 'Golden Oldies'


----------



## ferrija1

Firefox Shortcuts
http://lesliefranke.com/files/reference/firefoxcheatsheet.html


----------



## franca

Staples starts computer recycle program


----------



## RSM123

From this month's edition of PC PRO Mag ( UK) - The article was titled ' 50 Best Sites You've Never Visited.'

Here are some that stood out ( though I am well aware that some have already been linked to here, or in RD)

http://www.pandora.com

Open source music site offering free streams of a huge number of artists.

---------

http://www.zoho.com

Zoho offers a suite of online web applications geared towards increasing your office productivity and offering easy collaboration.

----------

http://www.instruction-manuals.co.uk

A directory of instruction manuals for almost evreything from air conditioner units to z beds.

There is also a facility to submit a request for manuals not already available on the site..

----------

http://www.picnik.com

Online photo editing tools.

----------

http://www.elance.com

A one stop for service seekers and providers to meet, and negotiate on a price for a particular project.

----------

http://www.mailinator.com

Free email for registration to new websites - to avoid your main inbox being flooded with spam.

-----------

http://www.jumpcut.com

Drag / drop online video editor.

---------------------------------------------


----------



## ferrija1

I've seen a lot of those sites, they're great. :up:


----------



## RSM123

Two alternative browsers to try out :

http://www.ioage.com/en/index.htm

http://www.maxthon.com/

Features listed on each respective site.

Both built around IE - Not being a Firefox user myself.


----------



## dotty999

RSM123 said:


> From this month's edition of PC PRO Mag ( UK) - The article was titled ' 50 Best Sites You've Never Visited.'
> 
> Here are some that stood out ( though I am well aware that some have already been linked to here, or in RD)
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.instruction-manuals.co.uk
> 
> A directory of instruction manuals for almost evreything from air conditioner units to z beds.
> 
> There is also a facility to submit a request for manuals not already available on the site..
> 
> ---------------------------------------------


I've been searching for some time for a web site I used to have which gave free instructions (UK), very similar to the one listed here but you could view the instructions online, I lost it ages ago and can't remember what it was called


----------



## RSM123

dotty999 said:


> I've been searching for some time for a web site I used to have which gave free instructions (UK), very similar to the one listed here but you could view the instructions online, I lost it ages ago and can't remember what it was called


Try posting on that site in the feedback forum - and ask for other similar sites.


----------



## WhitPhil

Fly a plane over terrain from Google Earth. It's not sophisticated flying but the view is marvelous. 
http://www.isoma.net/games/goggles.html
courtesy of Gizmo's Newsletter


----------



## ferrija1

WhitPhil said:


> Fly a plane over terrain from Google Earth. It's not sophisticated flying but the view is marvelous.
> http://www.isoma.net/games/goggles.html
> courtesy of Gizmo's Newsletter


That's pretty cool. :up:


----------



## hewee

WhitPhil said:


> Fly a plane over terrain from Google Earth. It's not sophisticated flying but the view is marvelous.
> http://www.isoma.net/games/goggles.html
> courtesy of Gizmo's Newsletter


Still a cool way to look at places. :up:


----------



## franca

Do you have 25 minutes?


----------



## hogndog

I was curious, does anybody know where SuziQusui disappeared to? I sent a p.m. and got the message that that name wasn't on the list. Thank you, Lee


----------



## ferrija1

You might have the name wrong.


----------



## franca

The Simpsons, re-imagined


----------



## ferrija1

How to teach your dog to get the newspaper.

http://life.familyeducation.com/dogs/pet-training/47469.html


----------



## ChuckE

ferrija1 said:


> How to teach your dog to get the newspaper.
> 
> http://life.familyeducation.com/dogs/pet-training/47469.html


Yeah, my dog does that, and it is cool. Especially since I don't subscribe to the paper.


----------



## RSM123

Google Map Resources Blog :

http://googlemapsmania.blogspot.com/


----------



## RSM123

Ancestry.com presents more than 90 million U.S. war records from the first English settlement at Jamestown in 1607 through the Vietnam War's end in 1975. The site also has the names of 3.5 million U.S. soldiers killed in action, including 2,000 who died in Iraq. The records, which can be accessed free until the anniversary of D-Day on June 6, came from the National Archives and Records Administration.

http://landing.ancestry.com/militar...30793&o_lid=30793&o_it=30787&offerid=0:7858:0


----------



## franca

Memorial Day


----------



## franca

Make an air horn with a balloon, a film canister, and a straw in less than five minutes.

Seriously, this is like the easiest project ever, folks - and just think how well this homemade airhorn will go over in church... that baseball game this weekend!

Make your own air horn


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Make an air horn with a balloon, a film canister, and a straw in less than five minutes.
> 
> Seriously, this is like the easiest project ever, folks - and just think how well this homemade airhorn will go over in church... that baseball game this weekend!
> 
> Make your own air horn


That looks awesome, I'll probably try it. :up:


----------



## knight_47

ChuckE said:


> Yeah, my dog does that, and it is cool. Especially since I don't subscribe to the paper.


Hahahaha, you made my day, that was great!


----------



## jeck

franca said:


> Make an air horn with a balloon, a film canister, and a straw in less than five minutes.
> 
> Seriously, this is like the easiest project ever, folks - and just think how well this homemade airhorn will go over in church... that baseball game this weekend!
> 
> Make your own air horn


Looks great!!


----------



## franca

Google Maps adds Street View


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Google Maps adds Street View


http://lifehacker.com/software/launch/google-maps-adds-street-view-264140.php

That looks really cool. :up:


----------



## franca

Try this. Very clever quiz.


----------



## hewee

Draw your own cartoon
http://www.onemorelevel.com/games.php?game=513


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Try this. Very clever quiz.


I don't get it.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Draw your own cartoon
> http://www.onemorelevel.com/games.php?game=513


That's funny.


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> That's funny.


Yea it is and be really nice if I could draw better.

So time for a cocktail and escape The Shoshu Bar.

If you have trouble there is another site with a Walkthrough.


----------



## ferrija1

Shuffle Game

http://www.shockwave.com/content/shuffle/sis/shuffle.swf


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> Shuffle Game
> 
> http://www.shockwave.com/content/shuffle/sis/shuffle.swf


I like it !!!!!!!.....:up:


----------



## n2gun

Help the environment. Recycle good items to someone who can use them. Local groups all over. Locator on site. 
http://www.freecycle.org/


----------



## mickey52

Useful stuff for your auto:

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=index


----------



## ferrija1

Tons of fonts well organized.
www.dafont.com


----------



## franca

Use multiple search engines in one place with Sputtr


----------



## ferrija1

Safari on Windows.
http://www.apple.com/safari/


----------



## CTPhil

ferrija1 said:


> Safari on Windows.
> http://www.apple.com/safari/


Too slow.  http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/583232-safari-windows.html


----------



## ferrija1

Oh well...


----------



## franca

Unlocker is for you if youve ever had the an annoying message given by Windows Cannot delete file: Access is denied. There has been a sharing violation. The source or destination file may be in use or the file is in use by another program or user. Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use. Unlocker is the solution. Unlocker is an Explorer extension that allows you with a simple right-click of the mouse on a file or folder to get rid of error message such as error deleting file or folder, cannot delete folder: it is used by another person or program.
Windows

Unlocker


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Unlocker is for you if youve ever had the an annoying message given by Windows Cannot delete file: Access is denied. There has been a sharing violation. The source or destination file may be in use or the file is in use by another program or user. Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use. Unlocker is the solution. Unlocker is an Explorer extension that allows you with a simple right-click of the mouse on a file or folder to get rid of error message such as error deleting file or folder, cannot delete folder: it is used by another person or program.
> Windows
> 
> Unlocker


I use that all the time, it's great. :up:


----------



## franca

DeeSampler 4 is here! The new Virtual Sound editor gives the user tools to create any kind of drum or percussion sound from scratch, with no copyright issues. Take your old lame sounding samples and make them kick! Add sub sonics, or reflections and resonance. Dozens of built in Sound Bytes let you create new and unique drum sounds in seconds. Make the sounds YOU want to hear.
With 24 bit wave file support, AVI playback from a Midi keyboard or sequencer, wave playback and loop synchronization, drum loop and drum sound creation: If you like to make your own music, you need this. Windows 2000/XP.
Windows

DeeSampler 4 is here!


----------



## franca

Welcome to the Lab with Leo website!


----------



## franca

Take Ubuntu for a non-invasive test drive with Wubi


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Welcome to the Lab with Leo website!


:up:


----------



## franca

Make your photos talk at Blabberize


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Make your photos talk at Blabberize


That's funny!


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Make your photos talk at Blabberize


I'll definately give it a whirl  :up:


----------



## franca

Visualize the Internet


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Visualize the Internet


Wow, that's awesome. :up:


----------



## franca

Edit your digital photos with Picasa


----------



## franca

No charge or time limit calls to anywhere in the world!
Submitted by Rick on June 18, 2007 - 10:39pm. Riding Shotgun with Rick

I stumbled upon this site tonight that allows anyone to call over seas from any phone and talk for as long as you want. The site looks legit and I read many reviews saying it works, but I would love to hear from you if you have used it and how you like it. I would try it out, but I don't know anyone over seas, so I can't test it out.

The site is called Yak 4 Ever . It's free and simple to setup an account with them to get started.


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Edit your digital photos with Picasa


Picasa's great. :up:


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> No charge or time limit calls to anywhere in the world!
> Submitted by Rick on June 18, 2007 - 10:39pm. Riding Shotgun with Rick
> 
> I stumbled upon this site tonight that allows anyone to call over seas from any phone and talk for as long as you want. The site looks legit and I read many reviews saying it works, but I would love to hear from you if you have used it and how you like it. I would try it out, but I don't know anyone over seas, so I can't test it out.
> 
> The site is called Yak 4 Ever . It's free and simple to setup an account with them to get started.


Sounds great but how do they do it for free. It has to cost so how they getting the money?
There is the Read our FAQ but I can not find any "terms", "ELUA", "Privacy Policy" or anything.

Also there is the http://www.allfreecalls.co.uk/ and http://www.allfreecalls.ie/
Then read Become an Agent
Hello the calls are free but they also will pay you if your a Agent. 
Again how is the call free when they pay others and you know it cost.

You have to register and give out your phone number and a email address and then add up to 10 number of places you want to call.

Sounds to me they are after your number and email address to call and spam you. Plus not only that they now have others numbers you have added to the list of who you like to call.


----------



## ferrija1

There are lots of services like this, for example Skype, and they're legitimate. I would trust it if I used it. And remember, it's not any less safe than yellowpages.com.


----------



## clsxmas

I wouldn't be inclined to give out phone numbers so readily so agree with hewee on this one. Not a wise choice for "free" calling.


----------



## ferrija1

*Top 20 Magic Tricks, and How To Do Them. :up:*
http://magicuproar.blogspot.com/2007/06/top-20-magic-trick-tutorials.html


----------



## franca

Adblock blocks nearly all ads on the Internet, including flash animations. After installing it, you may need to train itright-click on any ad you see and choose Adblock.
Mac/Windows/Linux
here

Adblock Filterset.G is a companion extension to Adblock or Adblock Plus and should be used in conjunction with it. This extension automatically downloads the latest version of Filterset.G every 47 days. Filterset.G is an excellent set of filters maintained by G for Adblock that blocks most ads on the internet. In addition, this extension allows you to define your own set of filters that you can add along with Filterset.G during an update.
Mac/Windows/Linux
here


----------



## RSM123

Not sure if this has been posted - Cool Site of the Day Archive ( back to 1994.)

http://www.coolsiteoftheday.com/


----------



## ferrija1

RSM123 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted - Cool Site of the Day Archive ( back to 1994.)
> 
> http://www.coolsiteoftheday.com/


That's helpful. :up:


----------



## franca

Wake up to a YouTube video with ALARMD


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Wake up to a YouTube video with ALARMD


What's the world coming to.


----------



## hewee

That is cool. I just tested it out

http://www.zachleat.com/Projects/alarmd/

You can play around with the Alarm clock too and change the color and size of it.
There is a list of sounds to pick from or you can add your own.
The readme says...



> Personally, I like to use this in Opera, just because their default full screen mode (F11) doesn't have toolbars or a status bar. But you can use the Fuller Screen Firefox plug-in to soup up your Firefox for similar functionality.


Be cool if you could just point it to play a sound file on your PC so you know the file will be there.


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> That is cool. I just tested it out
> 
> http://www.zachleat.com/Projects/alarmd/
> 
> You can play around with the Alarm clock too and change the color and size of it.
> There is a list of sounds to pick from or you can add your own.
> The readme says...
> 
> Be cool if you could just point it to play a sound file on your PC so you know the file will be there.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


>


Glad you like it.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> That is cool. I just tested it out
> 
> http://www.zachleat.com/Projects/alarmd/
> 
> You can play around with the Alarm clock too and change the color and size of it.
> There is a list of sounds to pick from or you can add your own.
> The readme says...
> 
> Be cool if you could just point it to play a sound file on your PC so you know the file will be there.


That's very useful. :up: I lot of times I want to use one of those but I can never find one. Thanks!


----------



## ferrija1

101 Essential Freelancing Resources
http://freelanceswitch.com/general/101-essential-freelancing-resources/


----------



## Fidelista

I think some may enjoy this site --- I certainly do  >f
http://www.enlight.ru/camera/index_e.htm


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> That's very useful. :up: I lot of times I want to use one of those but I can never find one. Thanks!


Just think you can use it and have it go off when you have been online too long to remind you to get off the PC.


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> Just think you can use it and have it go off when you have been online too long to remind you to get off the PC.


----------



## franca

Protect your mail


----------



## franca

Fix your old digital pics with Jpeg Enhancer


----------



## franca

Happy fourth!


----------



## franca

An excellent site for kids and grownups

you have kids at home and you need to keep them out of your hair for a while. Send this to this french website Poisson Rouge. Your kids will love it and it does a fair job at keeping me busy as well.


----------



## hogndog

Has anyone had this happen to them? One week ago I recieved "from a friend" a holiday gift card. Mad? I was furious. The virus that attached itself to the card didn't deliver it's package upon delivery. It waited oh, about one day, and then it launched, first to my mouse, then straight into my files. Left click, snapped it like a dry twig. Files? four programs all running at full potential. Would you be scared at this point? I was terrified. Went to phone MS, had the tech on line, and his first order was to left click on my control panel. Ya right! I screamed, he was hard to understand. I said, I have no left click, just the right. He said Phew! now what? I politely told him i'd have to call a friend of mine which I did. His first word, "virus" I concurred. After two hours he was able to destroy it. At the time I was running three virus hunters. I'm not quite certain if i'm supposed to mention names, but I will tell you this much "ZoneAlarm" wasn't one of them. I called MS back told them this story and the tech said. For giving them this helpful information I was entittled to free tech support. Question? has "anyone else" had the gift card virus visit their computer?? And what did you do to erradicate it. Was ZoneAlarm a factor?

Thank you...

I posted this in a ZoneAlarm forum just a few minutes ago. It deservers your "very close attention"! True story, scarry story, but not just any old story. My baby was at stake here, she is my way of communicating with the outside word as I am disabled and in a wheel chair. So mothers and dads, please be careful out there, hard to believe there are people that do this just for kicks!

In Christ my King,
Lee


----------



## ferrija1

List of file formats.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_formats


----------



## rameam

hogndog said:


> Has anyone had this happen to them? One week ago I recieved "from a friend" a holiday gift card. Mad? I was furious. The virus that attached itself to the card didn't deliver it's package upon delivery. It waited oh, about one day, and then it launched, first to my mouse, then straight into my files. Left click, snapped it like a dry twig. Files? four programs all running at full potential. Would you be scared at this point? I was terrified. Went to phone MS, had the tech on line, and his first order was to left click on my control panel. Ya right! I screamed, he was hard to understand. I said, I have no left click, just the right. He said Phew! now what? I politely told him i'd have to call a friend of mine which I did. His first word, "virus" I concurred. After two hours he was able to destroy it. At the time I was running three virus hunters. I'm not quite certain if i'm supposed to mention names, but I will tell you this much "ZoneAlarm" wasn't one of them. I called MS back told them this story and the tech said. For giving them this helpful information I was entittled to free tech support. Question? has "anyone else" had the gift card virus visit their computer?? And what did you do to erradicate it. Was ZoneAlarm a factor?
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> I posted this in a ZoneAlarm forum just a few minutes ago. It deservers your "very close attention"! True story, scarry story, but not just any old story. My baby was at stake here, she is my way of communicating with the outside word as I am disabled and in a wheel chair. So mothers and dads, please be careful out there, hard to believe there are people that do this just for kicks!
> 
> In Christ my King,
> Lee


From WorldStart newsletter:

Postcard E-mail Scam

If you're like me (and everyone else who has e-mailed me about this), you've been getting some strange e-mails in your Inbox lately. Am I right? Well, those e-mails are part of a new scam that is going around these days. It's going by the name of the "Postcard Scam," but there are various versions of it that may have found its way to your e-mail Inbox. Let's take a look at it and see what all it entails, shall we?!

If you receive one of these e-mails in your Inbox, the subject will say something like "You've received a postcard from a family member" or something similar to that. There have also been some that say something about an e-card, a greeting or even one specifying a special holiday (like the Fourth of July, for example). The senders of this scam have also varied. These spam e-mails have come from Hallmark, Greetings123, eCards, GreetingCards.com and more.

If you open the e-mail, it will tell you that you've been sent a postcard and there will be a link you can click on to go and preview it. But, if you click on that link, you're putting yourself at risk for a potential virus or malware infestation. Once you click on the link, the scammers know your address is a real one and they can start sending you malicious material at any time. So, although these e-mails look tempting, don't click on that link! Be extra careful not to fall for this trick. Like I always say, if the e-mail looks suspicious, just delete it as fast as you can. It's better to be safe than sorry, don't you think?!


----------



## ferrija1

Free online office suite and utilities. :up:
http://www.zoho.com/


----------



## hewee

New Storm worm -- 4th of July subject lines
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=3090

We've been receiving numerous mails from readers reporting new subject lines being featured by the Storm Worm. Below is a brief overview of those gathered so far (thanks to Michael, Frederic, Robert, Jonathan, Timothy, Jay, Chandragupta and everyone else who wrote in with feedback).

4th Of July Celebration
America the Beautiful
America's 231 Birthday
American Pride, On The 4th
Americas B-Day
Celebrate Your Independence
Celebrate Your Nation
Fireworks on the 4th
Fourth of July Party
God Bless America
Happy 4th July
Happy B-Day USA
Happy Birthday America
Happy Fourth of July (new)
Independence Day At The Park
Independence Day Celebration
Independence Day Party
July 4th B-B-Q Party
July 4th Family Day
July 4th Fireworks Show (new)
Your Nations Birthday


----------



## RSM123

Automated curtain opening :

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/player.swf?b=10&l==97&u=ILLUMllSOOAvIF//P_LxP92A42lCHCeeWCejXnHAS/c


----------



## knight_47

omg that was great! hahahhahahha!


----------



## Tildy

Login with facial recognition

Some of you might find this useful

http://www.bananasecurity.com/


----------



## hogndog

Who is watching who. Is the program watching you watching who that's watching you?. Then who is watching you?


----------



## franca

hogndog said:


> Who is watching who. Is the program watching you watching who that's watching you?. Then who is watching you?










...


----------



## hewee

Tildy said:


> Login with facial recognition
> 
> Some of you might find this useful
> 
> http://www.bananasecurity.com/


So what happens if you unplug the camera?


----------



## ChuckE

See where technology is taking us now.

Go to Cyber Camera and get a picture of yourself right through your monitor. 
This is Big Brother at its best or worst. Imagine what they have already seen ... 

Microsoft has developed this technology that dot dithers your screen to act as a camera receptacle. As you will see, the beta web site captures your image just as if you had the computer connected to a video cam. This technology may have been around for months and installed on web sites without our knowledge or permission. If so, those web sites are capturing images of you unaware as you view your monitor.


----------



## rameam

Looks just like me! Cool.


----------



## franca

Install missing codecs with CodecInstaller

5 Simple Ways to Store Your Files Online


----------



## ferrija1

ChuckE said:


> See where technology is taking us now.
> 
> Go to Cyber Camera and get a picture of yourself right through your monitor.
> This is Big Brother at its best or worst. Imagine what they have already seen ...
> 
> Microsoft has developed this technology that dot dithers your screen to act as a camera receptacle. As you will see, the beta web site captures your image just as if you had the computer connected to a video cam. This technology may have been around for months and installed on web sites without our knowledge or permission. If so, those web sites are capturing images of you unaware as you view your monitor.


How does it know?


----------



## WhitPhil

ferrija1 said:


> How does it know?


You haven't tried it out yet?


----------



## ferrija1

WhitPhil said:


> You haven't tried it out yet?


I'm saying how does it know I look like that.


----------



## dotty999

ferrija1 said:


> I'm saying how does it know I look like that.


a birdie told 'em


----------



## ChuckE

ferrija1 said:


> I'm saying how does it know I look like that.


What makes you think you do not look like that?


----------



## RSM123

Zoho Online Office Suite :

Includes Word processor,spreadsheet, and presentation tools.

http://www.zoho.com

=========

Clipperz

Website login / password collator ( with encryption)

http://www.clipperz.com

=========

Wesabe

Money manager

http://www.wesabe.com

========

Meebo

Advanced chat / messaging

http://www.meebo.com

========

Netvibes

http://www.netvibes.com

Customisable web portal / homepage

========

Basecamp

Project Management

http://www.basecamphq.com

========

Dabbledb

Online D/base application

http://www.dabbledb.com

========

Virb

Social Networking

http://www.virb.com

========

LastFM

Customisable Music Streams

http://www.lastfm.com

========

Openomy

Online File Storage ( 1 GB Filesize)

http://www.openomy.com

========

Writeboard

Document share / Collaboration Tool

http://www.writeboard.com

========

Remember The Milk

To Do List

http://www.rememberthemilk.com

========

Desktop Two (Beta)

Flash based desktop environment

https://www.desktoptwo.com

========

Picnik ( Beta)

Flash Based Photo Editor

http://www.picnik.com

========

Logmein

Remote Access Service

http://www.logmein.com

========

Ask Oxford

Online Dictionary

http://www.askoxford.com

========

Refdesk

Referece Portal

http://www.refdesk.com


----------



## franca

Beware of the phisherman


----------



## franca

The sky at a glance


----------



## Visionary2

franca said:


> The sky at a glance


Thanks franka, looks like a neat spot. While there I got that free coupon for some paint. I'll need that to paint my screened in cat gazebo .


----------



## Visionary2

hogndog, do you know about Snopes? They have all the latest virus warnings, among other things. That's how I knew about this one.


----------



## Visionary2

I like ALL EXPERTS. They get experts in many field and you can email them your question. So far they have replied to all mine. All they ask is that you rate the expert and their answer.


----------



## franca

Use YouTube to learn something new.


----------



## Visionary2

Freebies Anyone?

http://absurdlycool.com/

http://www.freenclearstuff.com/


----------



## ferrija1

Wrong Ball 

http://chrisintransit.wordpress.com/2007/07/26/wrong-ball-coach/


----------



## franca

Kea Coloring Book
Windows
Teach kids about color use and color mixing with this fun, easy-to-use coloring book. There are 20 coloring pages included to get you started, and you can download over 200 free from the website. You can even add your own creations.

Kea Coloring Book


----------



## iltos

ferrija1 said:


> Wrong Ball
> 
> http://chrisintransit.wordpress.com/2007/07/26/wrong-ball-coach/


that was hilarious....and well executed (the kid had me fooled, too)....but there is a darker side to this school's coach  
http://acertainslantoflight.blogspot.com/2005/11/high-school-sports-horror-story-you.html


----------



## ferrija1

iltos said:


> that was hilarious....and well executed (the kid had me fooled, too)....but there is a darker side to this school's coach
> http://acertainslantoflight.blogspot.com/2005/11/high-school-sports-horror-story-you.html


Wow, that was a really dumb thing to do.


----------



## WhitPhil

Mike's Radio World
"Your gateway to over 5000 radio stations streaming live on the internet"


----------



## jimr381

Upload your picture to change yourself into a simpson character here


----------



## franca

jimr381 said:


> Upload your picture to change yourself into a simpson character here


Cool........:up:


----------



## franca

First ALL Internet Program


----------



## ferrija1

FlashVillage
http://www.flashvillage.com/

Free, open-source Flash template that I believe are done by a member here at TSG.


----------



## RSM123

Free Online Air Traffic Sim :

http://www.atc-sim.com


----------



## franca

Published on Castellini on Computers Radio Show with Rick and Adam (http://www.yourpcpartner.com)
Don't miss iCaught on ABC
By Adam
Created Aug 8 2007 - 11:32pm

Last night I saw a program on Network TV that may go down as a landmark program in the evolution in the convergence of all things media. The program was called iCaught [1] and based on what I have just heard today from clients and acquaintences, it opened the eyes of many casual web users to the wonders that can be found on the Internet.

iCaught was essentially a news-magazine-style program similar to 60 minutes or PrimeTime, but it focused on Internet videos and their origins. Other TV shows have tried to capitalize on the popularity of online video, but iCaught is the first to come off as more than a splinter of Americas Funniest Videos. While some of the videos covered on the program were humerous, outrageous and wild, they treated the show in a very serious manner. iCaught featured familiar news magazine personalities to interview those who captured the videos and how the videos became online sensations.

Each story was a great insite into what makes the Internet so appealing to those who use it and so threatening to "old media."

The lead story which can be seen on the website linked in the first paragraph featured a pack of lions seperating a baby wildabeast from its family. Upon attacking the baby, both the baby and the pack fell into a pond where a crocidile attacked the baby. The struggle then became a tug-o-war between the lions and the croc. The lions won, but that isn't the end of the video. Next the entire pack of wildabeasts comes back and attacks the lions and rescues the baby.

The video was caught by a businessman on an African tourist safari using a $500 canon camcorder that he barely knew how to operate.

iCaught made the story intersting by interviewing National Geographic photographers about the event. You could almost hear them grit their teeth as they spent what was likely the most TV exposure any of them had ever had explaining what a rare video this amature had caught. One of the National Geographic reporters said that he had spent years in an area waiting for such an event.

Before I was a computer guy or a talk show co-host I worked in newspapers and magazines. I have wanted to be in journalism since middle school. I gave a lecture about four years ago at a local college about the future of media to college and high school journalists. I explained to them that the future of news reporting will come from the citizen and that the news agencies will only act as organizers.

iCaught was actually a pretty ironic concept for a show. Use a sensational journalism approach to demonstrate how common man is doing their journalism job with more integrity than the program that it is pretending to be.


----------



## ferrija1

iCaught does look pretty ineresting.


----------



## franca

Stop Calling Me


----------



## bodhost.co.uk

Nice posting keep it up


----------



## franca

Free ebooks


----------



## knight_47

franca said:


> Stop Calling Me


i hope this isn't some sort of spam site, because I just submitted my home phone number.

where did you find this, if you don't mind me asking franca?


----------



## ferrija1

knight_47 said:


> i hope this isn't some sort of spam site, because I just submitted my home phone number.
> 
> where did you find this, if you don't mind me asking franca?


No it's not a spam site, it's a .gov site.


----------



## kaaos

Mind Twister / Time Waster

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

www.quest.i-poon.com

it gets hard


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/07/07/copyright-explained-i-may-copy-it-right/


----------



## ferrija1

DNA_Uncut said:


> http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/07/07/copyright-explained-i-may-copy-it-right/


Bookmarked, thanks.


----------



## dotty999

ferrija1 said:


> Bookmarked, thanks.


better post that in CD


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://www.srtest.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## franca

knight_47 said:


> i hope this isn't some sort of spam site, because I just submitted my home phone number.
> 
> where did you find this, if you don't mind me asking franca?


I got it from Kim Komando site.......your safe.....:up: :up:


----------



## jimr381

I just saw this one today in an email from pcworld.com


----------



## Tommy_F

www.giveawayoftheday.com

This site gives away a non-free software every day. You have 24 hrs to download it and activate it. You can only activate it on that day. Check it out for more details.

Sorry if it has been posted already, I didn't go through these pages...yet


----------



## ferrija1

Tommy_F said:


> www.giveawayoftheday.com
> 
> This site gives away a non-free software every day. You have 24 hrs to download it and activate it. You can only activate it on that day. Check it out for more details.
> 
> Sorry if it has been posted already, I didn't go through these pages...yet


It's been posted already, but it's good to remind people. :up:


----------



## RSM123

Not sure if this has been posted, I did a thread search and found nothing.

Anyway ... anyone with a compatible router might like to read up on this modification featured in Maximum PC Mag :

Tomato Router Firmware

http://www.markandjo.com/markblog/?p=385

http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Tomato_Firmware

I am using a Brit Telecom Home Hub, so will not be doing the above.

Just passing on what may be of interest.

Thiough as stated on the sites, please read carefully and back up any settings before making changes.


----------



## franca

Writeboard
For collaborative editing, you cant beat WriteBoard. It lets you create, edit, and share documents with othersdirectly in your browser. You can even compare versions to see changes.
Internet Explorer 6.x, Safari, or Firefox

Writeboard


----------



## franca

GOM Media Player
GOM Player is a free multimedia player with popular video and audio codecs built-in. GOM Player supports file formats such as AVI, DAT, MPEG, DivX, XviD, WMV, ASF and more. Users dont have to install codecs separately. GOM Player is capable of playing incomplete or damaged AVI files by skipping the damaged frames. It can also play locked or partially downloaded files. Its other features include drag-and-drop support, HTTP streaming, editable skins, subtitling, overlay mixer, key remapping, enhanced filter rendering, real-time index rebuilding for AVI files and unicode support among others.....Windows...

GOM Media Player


----------



## franca

Facebook


----------



## n2gun

The link is to a screen saver that will run showing pictures and data on missing children. You get to pick from where you want the data. The US is divided into 3 sections. There is also a version for other countries.

http://www.missingkidsaver.com./ :up:


----------



## franca

The journey of man

You probably know that modern man originated in Africa thousands of years ago. Well, it was over 160,000 years ago, to be exact.

But chances are, you dont know how **** sapiens came to inhabit the entire globe. And you probably dont realize the role climate played.

At todays Cool Site, you can trace the migration of modern man. It follows man from the cradle of civilization to the far corners of the world.

Along the way, you can read about supporting archaeological evidence. You can also see how changes in climate influenced migratory paths. Im sure youll find it as fascinating as I did!

But you might be wondering how the journey of man can be tracked. After all, 160,000 years is a long time. And, theoretically, archaeological artifacts could have been left by different groups. Scientists have done DNA research. Amazing!

The free Flash Player is required to view this site.

From the Kim Komando site....


----------



## RSM123

Saw this reported in the newspaper here in London today, a development of Google Earth showing you the constellations above your location :

Story and link

http://www.abcnews.go.com/GMA/Technology/story?id=3509522


----------



## kaaos

http://freeweb.siol.net/danej/riverIQGame.swf

Everybody has to cross the river, but there are rules:
1. Only 2 people on the raft at a time.
2. The father can not stay with any of the daughters without their mothers presence (or he will beat them).
3. The mother can not stay with any of the sons without their fathers presence (or she will beat them).
4. The thief (striped shirt) can not stay with any family member if the Policeman is not there.
5. Only the Father, the Mother and the Policeman know how to operate the raft.
6. To start click on the big blue circle on the right.
7. To move the people click on them. To move the raft click on the handle.


----------



## dead_beans

Guys, try THIS!

1. Signup.
2. Submit wacky dare ideas or amazing videos.
3. Win an Ipod or Nintendo!!


----------



## hewee

kaaos said:


> http://freeweb.siol.net/danej/riverIQGame.swf
> 
> Everybody has to cross the river, but there are rules:
> 1. Only 2 people on the raft at a time.
> 2. The father can not stay with any of the daughters without their mothers presence (or he will beat them).
> 3. The mother can not stay with any of the sons without their fathers presence (or she will beat them).
> 4. The thief (striped shirt) can not stay with any family member if the Policeman is not there.
> 5. Only the Father, the Mother and the Policeman know how to operate the raft.
> 6. To start click on the big blue circle on the right.
> 7. To move the people click on them. To move the raft click on the handle.


Man that is hard to do. Have you won the game?


----------



## franca

This Firefox add-on keeps Bookmarks synchronized between two or more computers. You'll love it!

You can even access your Bookmarks from your phone's browser. It doesn't matter what browser your phone uses. The Bookmarks are stored online.

Free

Bookmarks synchronized


----------



## franca

Stream Music On Demand with Deezer


----------



## franca

Pidgin
Pidgin is a free instant messaging program that has alot of great features. It has a user friendly interface and connects to AIM, MSN, IRC, Yahoo!, Gadu-Gadu, Jabber and more.
Windows


----------



## WhitPhil

http://flightsimx.archive.amnesia.com.au/


----------



## knight_47

kaaos said:


> http://freeweb.siol.net/danej/riverIQGame.swf
> 
> Everybody has to cross the river, but there are rules:
> 1. Only 2 people on the raft at a time.
> 2. The father can not stay with any of the daughters without their mothers presence (or he will beat them).
> 3. The mother can not stay with any of the sons without their fathers presence (or she will beat them).
> 4. The thief (striped shirt) can not stay with any family member if the Policeman is not there.
> 5. Only the Father, the Mother and the Policeman know how to operate the raft.
> 6. To start click on the big blue circle on the right.
> 7. To move the people click on them. To move the raft click on the handle.


haha that game is fun, but I can't beat it! I can only get the thief across, with the cop coming back.

Is it even possible?


----------



## hewee

knight_47 said:


> haha that game is fun, but I can't beat it! I can only get the thief across, with the cop coming back.
> 
> Is it even possible?


I did better and got the cop and thief across and then too cop back and when back across and then get a couple others across but then get stuck.


----------



## DNA_Uncut

kaaos said:


> http://freeweb.siol.net/danej/riverIQGame.swf
> 
> Everybody has to cross the river, but there are rules:
> 1. Only 2 people on the raft at a time.
> 2. The father can not stay with any of the daughters without their mothers presence (or he will beat them).
> 3. The mother can not stay with any of the sons without their fathers presence (or she will beat them).
> 4. The thief (striped shirt) can not stay with any family member if the Policeman is not there.
> 5. Only the Father, the Mother and the Policeman know how to operate the raft.
> 6. To start click on the big blue circle on the right.
> 7. To move the people click on them. To move the raft click on the handle.


1) cop & stripe, 2) cop, 3) cop & girl1, 4) cop & stripe, 5) mom & girl2, 6) mom, 7) mom & dad, 8) dad, 9) cop & stripe, 10) mom, 11) mom & dad, 12) dad, 13) dad & boy1, 14) cop & stripe, 15) cop & boy2, 16) cop, 17) cop & stripe.

I did it.


----------



## hewee

Wow that is great and you did one even better and got it down in writing too. 
It is not easy because I have tried.


----------



## ferrija1

I'm terrible at that game....


----------



## ferrija1

Copyright Explained

http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/07/07/copyright-explained-i-may-copy-it-right/


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> I'm terrible at that game....


Then try this game MuseLock and your really see how bad your are.

But there is hope if you read the walkthrough.

Also Arcade Escape that you have two ways to Escape.


----------



## RSM123

Found these 'medical tips' on a blog. Cannot post a link as there are ads that are not in accordance with board rules here.

Post back if any work for you.

 

1. If your throat tickles, scratch your ear!
When the nerves in the ear are stimulated, it creates a reflex in the throat that can cause a muscle spasm, says Scott Schaffer, M.D., president of an ear, nose, and throat specialty center in Gibbsboro, New Jersey. This spasm relieves the tickle.

2. Experience supersonic hearing!
If you're stuck chatting up a mumbler at a cocktail party, lean in with your right ear. It's better than your left at following the rapid rhythms of speech, according to researchers at the UCLA David Geffen School of Medicine. If, on the other hand, you're trying to identify that song playing softly in the elevator, turn your left ear toward the sound. The left ear is better at picking up music tones.

3. Overcome your most primal urge!
Need to pee? No bathroom nearby? You are male? Then fantasize...
Thinking about sex preoccupies your brain, so you won't feel as much discomfort, says Larry Lipshultz, M.D., chief of male reproductive medicine at the Baylor College of Medicine.

4. Feel no pain!
German researchers have discovered that coughing during an injection can lessen the pain of the needle stick. According to Taras Usichenko, author of a study on the phenomenon, the trick causes a sudden, temporary rise in pressure in the chest and spinal canal, inhibiting the painconducting structures of the spinal cord.

5. Clear your stuffed nose!
The easiest, quickest, and cheapest way to relieve sinus pressure is to alternately thrust your tongue against the roof of your mouth, then press between your eyebrows with one finger. This causes the vomer bone, which runs through the nasal passages to the mouth, to rock back and forth, says Lisa DeStefano, D.O., an assistant professor at the Michigan State University college of osteopathic medicine. The motion loosens congestion&#894; after 20 seconds, you'll feel your sinuses start to drain.

6. Fight fire without water!
Studies have shown that patients who sleep on their left sides are less likely to suffer from acid reflux. The esophagus and stomach connect at an angle.
When you sleep on your right, the stomach is higher than the esophagus, allowing food and stomach acid to slide up your throat. When you're on your left, the stomach is lower than the esophagus, so gravity's in your favor.

7. Cure your toothache without opening your mouth!
Just rub ice on the back of your hand, on the V-shaped webbed area between your thumb and index finger. A Canadian study found that this technique reduces toothache pain by as much as 50 percent compared with using no ice. The nerve pathways at the base of that V stimulate an area of the brain that blocks pain signals from the face and hands.

8. Make burns disappear!
When you accidentally singe your finger on the stove, clean the skin and apply light pressure with the finger pads of your unmarred hand. Ice will relieve your pain more quickly, Dr. DeStefano says, but since the natual method brings the burned skin back to a normal temperature, the skin is less likely to blister.

9. Stop the world from spinning!
One too many drinks left you dizzy? Put your hand on something stable. The part of your ear responsible for balance, the
cupula, floats in a fluid of the same density as blood.
As alcohol dilutes blood in the cupula, the cupula becomes less dense and rises, says Dr. Schaffer. This confuses your brain. The tactile input from a stable object gives the brain a second opinion, and you feel more in balance. Because the nerves in the hand are so sensitive, this works better than the conventional footonthefloor wisdom.

10. Unstitch your side!
If you're like most people, when you run, you exhale as your right foot hits the ground.
This puts downward pressure on your liver (which lives on your right side), which then tugs at the diaphragm and creates a side stitch, according to The Doctors Book of Home Remedies for Men. The fix: Exhale as your left foot strikes the ground.

11. Stanch blood with a single finger!
Pinching your nose and leaning back is a great way to stop a nosebleed if you don't mind choking on your own O positive. A more civil approach: Put some cotton on your upper gums just behind that small dent below your nose and press against it, hard.
Most bleeds come from the front of the septum, the cartilage wall that divides the nose, says Peter Desmarais, M.D., an ear, nose, and throat specialist at Entabeni Hospital, in Durban, South Africa. Pressing here helps stop them.

12. Make your heart stand still!
Trying to quell firstdate jitters? Blow on your thumb. The vagus nerve, which governs heart rate, can be controlled through breathing, says Ben Abo, an emergency medical services specialist at the University of Pittsburgh. It'll get your heart rate back to normal.

13. Thaw your brain!
Too much ice-cream too fast will freeze the brains of lesser men. As for you, press your tongue flat against the roof of your mouth, covering as much as you can. Since the nerves in the roof of your mouth get extremely cold, your body thinks your brain is freezing, too, says Abo. In compensating, it overheats, causing an icecream headache. The more pressure you apply to the roof of your mouth, the faster your headache will subside.

14. Prevent nearsightedness!
Poor distance vision is rarely caused by genetics, says Anne Barber, O.D., an optometrist in Tacoma, Washington. It's usually caused by nearpoint stress. In other words, staring at your computer screen for too long. So flex your way to 20/20 vision. Every few hours during the day, close your eyes, tense your body, take a deep breath, and, after a few seconds, release your breath and muscles at the same time. Tightening and releasing muscles such as the biceps and glutes can trick involuntary muscles like
the eyes into relaxing as well.

15. Wake the dead!
If your hand falls asleep while you're driving or sitting in an odd position, rock your head from side to side. It'll painlessly banish your pins and needles in less than a minute, says Dr. DeStefano. A tingly hand or arm is often the result of compression in the bundle of nerves in your neck&#894; loosening your neck muscles releases the pressure. Compressed nerves lower in the body govern the feet, so don't let your sleeping dogs lie. Stand up and walk around.

16. Impress your friends!
Next time you're at a party, try this trick: Have a person hold one arm straight out to the side, palm down, and instruct him to maintain this position. Then place two fingers on his wrist and push down. He'll resist. Now have him put one foot on a surface that's a half inch higher (a few magazines) and repeat. This time his arm will cave like the French. By misaligning his hips, you've offset his spine, says Rachel Cosgrove, C.S.C.S., coowner of Results Fitness, in Santa Clarita, California. Your brain senses that the spine is vulnerable, so it shuts down the body's ability to resist.

17. Breathe underwater!
If you're dying to retrieve that quarter from the bottom of the pool, take several short breaths first essentially, hyperventilate. When you're underwater, it's not a lack of oxygen that makes you desperate for a breath&#894; it's the buildup of carbon dioxide, which makes your blood acidic, which signals your brain that somethin' ain't right. When you hyperventilate, the influx of oxygen lowers blood acidity, says Jonathan Armbruster, Ph.D., an associate professor of biology at Auburn University. This tricks your brain into thinking it has more oxygen. It'll buy you up to 10 seconds.

18. Read minds!
Your own! If you're giving a speech the next day, review it before falling asleep, says Candi Heimgartner, an instructor of biological sciences at the University of Idaho. Since most memory consolidation happens during sleep, anything you read right before bed is more likely to be encoded as longterm memory.


----------



## aarhus2004

Brilliant, RSM123, thanks.

Ben.


----------



## ekim68

Very good RSM123, I actually practice a few of those...


----------



## franca

iDailyDiary has been designed around a simple page-for-a-day diary. Your diary can contain a mixture of pictures and formatted text. Image files of various types are supported, including bitmaps, JPEGs, icons, and even animated GIFs. You are not limited to just one page per day. Feel free to add new page tabs and rename them whatever you wish to help get your life organized. In addition to the calendar on the top toolbar, you have a month-view calendar bar at the bottom of your diary. This calendar bar not only allows you to view and select any day of the current month but also highlights which days of the month you have made entries in your diary. Features include the ability to create and open as many diaries as you wish; diary files that are fully encrypted and password-protected; the ability to search the entire diary for matching entries; the ability to insert clickable hotlinks, URLs, and links to other diary pages; and the ability to save diary pages to HTML to publish to Web.
Windows

iDailyDiary


----------



## franca

Sync Photos to Flickr with FlickrSync


----------



## RSM123

Posted this as I've seen numreous posts over the years in the hardware forums from people enquiring whether their intended purchase of a laptop would offer them decent gaming while on the road.

This chart offer an appraisal of cards right up to the present time.

Laptiop Graphics Performance Checklist :

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html

According to one report, mobile versions of the 8800 are due for release in a Dell XPS system in the near future, with other manufacturers presumably following suit soon after, especially as christmas is now only four months away.


----------



## ferrija1

Bubbles, a game inspired by a glass of lemonade.
http://www.everybodypanic.org/bubble.htm


----------



## ferrija1

RSM123 said:


> Posted this as I've seen numreous posts over the years in the hardware forums from people enquiring whether their intended purchase of a laptop would offer them decent gaming while on the road.
> 
> This chart offer an appraisal of cards right up to the present time.
> 
> Laptiop Graphics Performance Checklist :
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
> 
> According to one report, mobile versions of the 8800 are due for release in a Dell XPS system in the near future, with other manufacturers presumably following suit soon after, especially as christmas is now only four months away.


Nice site. :up:


----------



## ggxpress

franca said:


> I'm a born singer. Every time I hear a song, I want to sing along. And I'll bet I'm not alone.
> 
> But singing along to music isn't any fun if you don't know the lyrics. In fact, it can be downright embarrassing.
> 
> So if you're a singer, too, download Lyrics Plugin. It works with Windows Media Player and Winamp. It automatically downloads lyrics to your music player. You can turn your computer into a virtual karaoke machine.
> 
> Not all song lyrics are immediately available. But you can do an Internet search. Then, just copy and paste the songs into the music player window. It's a snap.
> 
> Unfortunately, Lyrics Plugin doesn't make you a better singer. My family can attest to that!
> 
> http://www.lyricsplugin.com/
> 
> From Kim Komando......


Hi Kim. 
I can't get Windows media player to automatically search and bring up the lyrics after getting this. If I want them to show up I have to add them myself with a cut and paste. For every song?
Do you know different?


----------



## franca

Website for free stuff you don't need.


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://icolorfolder.sourceforge.net/


----------



## ferrija1

DNA_Uncut said:


> http://icolorfolder.sourceforge.net/


That's great. :up:


----------



## RSM123

http://www.onetipaday.com/category/for-your-pc/

Also from that site ......

"Download Command & Conquer Gold For Free
Can you believe its been 12 years since Command & Conquer Gold was released? This was one of my favorite games of all-time.

To celebrate the landmark, Electronics Arts are making a Windows XP version of C&C available for download for free. Im a bit nervous about downloading the game as I have so many happy memories, that I dont want to see how dated it is now."

http://www.commandandconquer.com/intel/default.aspx?id=61#NewsMain


----------



## franca

Old-time radio programs

Do you have a lot of spare room on your music player? If so, you may be looking for an inexpensive way to load it up.

You probably have music and podcasts on your player. But dont forget about radio programming. Old-time radio is a lot of fun. Youll find free, legal old-time radio programs online.

The Internet Archive has a large selection of episodes of The Shadow. The show dates back to 1937. For more than 15 years, fans heard The Shadow fight crime.

Now, you can download the episodes in MP3 format. Theyll work on any music player, including the iPod. Or, you can burn them to CD for listening in the car.

From the Kim Komando site.....


----------



## rameam

Thanks franca. I'll be d/l'ing some of those.


----------



## ferrija1

http://whereswaldo.com/


----------



## RSM123

Truck driving sim - free and constantly being developed :

http://rigsofrods.blogspot.com/


----------



## franca

Forty Free Alternatives to Windows Applications


----------



## kaaos

hewee said:


> Man that is hard to do. Have you won the game?


yeah it took me like 20 minutes to figure it out.


----------



## kaaos

knight_47 said:


> haha that game is fun, but I can't beat it! I can only get the thief across, with the cop coming back.
> 
> Is it even possible?


yes it is...i can post the moves one by one if you guys want


----------



## franca

System Information for Windows


----------



## stantley

We've all wanted to do this at one time or another:

http://www.mostfungames.com/beat-up-your-pc.htm


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> System Information for Windows


thanks Frank  :up:


----------



## RSM123

Just came across this link on a food forum :

A Youtube for foodies

http://www.ifood.tv

Videos of a wide range of food prep. from many different styles of cooking, apparently users can upload their own should they wish. This should ensure the site is updated more regularly than might otherwise be the case.


----------



## clsxmas

Another one of my favorites:
http://allrecipes.com/Info/Videos/Main.aspx


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.zefrank.com/ :up:


----------



## RSM123

This is my new DSL detup .... will let everyone know what it's like in due course :

http://leisureguy.wordpress.com/2007/07/12/us-197-mbps-broadband-sweden-40-gigabitsec/


----------



## ChuckE

RSM123 said:


> This is my new DSL detup .... will let everyone know what it's like in due course :
> 
> http://leisureguy.wordpress.com/2007/07/12/us-197-mbps-broadband-sweden-40-gigabitsec/


FYI, it isn't DSL, which does have its limits, and it isn't cable, which is even faster, but not THAT fast, it is Fiber Optics (or as they spell it Fibre).

Their words, in the article: "is no data loss as long as the fibre is in place."

We have fiber in this area, but it isn't worth the trouble (the additional installed equipment, the added cost, etc.) over my current cable to go that route.

Maybe ... someday.


----------



## ferrija1

ChuckE said:


> We have fiber in this area, but it isn't worth the trouble (the additional installed equipment, the added cost, etc.) over my current cable to go that route.


I have FiOS and we got it installed with a wireless router for free. Plus it's cheaper and faster than DSL and cable.


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> thanks Frank  :up:


Your welcome D........


----------



## ChuckE

ChuckE (me) said:


> We have fiber in this area, but it isn't worth the trouble (the additional installed equipment, the added cost, etc.) over my current cable to go that route. .





ferrija1 said:


> I have FiOS and we got it installed with a wireless router for free. Plus it's cheaper and faster than DSL and cable.


Are you agreeing with me? disagreeing? or trying to say something different?

FiOS *is Fiber* Optic System. I already have the needed house equipment, so I don't need that, and yes they would supply a free wireless router - but it would have to replace the better one I already own. Plus, there is additional equipment that the FiOS requires; it is free, but that is not my problem. It would require the installation additional runs of cables outside of my house, installation of a FiOS connection box on the outside of my house, plus it would require some additional running of copper from the FiOS connection box to my inside distribution point. My area has underground cabling, but FiOS would require visible above-ground wiring for a span. I've looked into it.

If the speed jump was significant, and reasonable, I would not care about all that. But it isn't. I already get 9Mbps (actual, measured, verifiable, no BS) speed with my cable. The first level of FiOS service in this area is just 5Mbps and that is about *$5 more* per month than what I am already paying. I could get 15Mbps for $15/month more than I am already paying, and even 30Mbps for $145 MORE! than what I am already paying, that is not worth it.

What did I say that was wrong? or were you agreeing? or are you wanting to start a debate of the pluses and minuses of types of Internet connections. If that is what you wanted to do, please start another thread, in a different forum (as this is "Cool Site Of The Day") and let us know where that thread is.


----------



## ferrija1

I was saying that it is great but seeing that you already have a cheaper and faster connection, it's obviously not worth it.


----------



## mybest2U

Have any of you ever downloaded freeware or other software that you're suspicious might contain a virus/trojan, etc? I know I have, and I found a great way to REALLY check the program out. Just upload the executable to:

http://www.virustotal.com/en/indexf.html

This website will check the program with over 20 different anti-virus programs! This includes well-known ones like Norton, Avast, AVG, etc. VERY thorough I think!


----------



## RSM123

mybest2u,

Thanks for that link :up: 

===========


----------



## RSM123

Apparently free racing sim :

BMW M3 Challenge

http://www.m3-challenge.com/index.php?id=3 ( with screenshots )

345 MB


----------



## hewee

More then just http://www.virustotal.com/ out there.

Also there is...
Online malware scans - Comparison
http://wiki.castlecops.com/Online_malware_scans_-_Comparison#Single_file_scans

Multiple engine scans
http://www.virustotal.com
http://virusscan.jotti.org/
http://virscan.org/
http://scanner.virus.org/

Then a big list your find at Single file scans.
http://wiki.castlecops.com/Online_malware_scans_-_Comparison#Single_file_scans


----------



## franca

Create an Instant Web Site with Jottit


----------



## ferrija1

hewee said:


> More then just http://www.virustotal.com/ out there.
> 
> Also there is...
> Online malware scans - Comparison
> http://wiki.castlecops.com/Online_malware_scans_-_Comparison#Single_file_scans
> 
> Multiple engine scans
> http://www.virustotal.com
> http://virusscan.jotti.org/
> http://virscan.org/
> http://scanner.virus.org/
> 
> Then a big list your find at Single file scans.
> http://wiki.castlecops.com/Online_malware_scans_-_Comparison#Single_file_scans


Wow, that's a lot. Thanks. :up: :up:


----------



## guitar

download you tube video go to video you wanna watch change youtube to voobys in the top http window and press download


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> Wow, that's a lot. Thanks. :up: :up:


Your welcome


----------



## RSM123

Home projects to try out technical, household, things for children :

http://www.makezine.com/

Click the blog tab at the top for previous articles.


----------



## ferrija1

RSM123 said:


> Home projects to try out technical, household, things for children :
> 
> http://www.makezine.com/
> 
> Click the blog tab at the top for previous articles.


Great magazine. :up:


----------



## franca

A faster, safer way to surf

It's funny how progress becomes the norm. And it doesn't take long for us to become impatient with what formerly was acceptable.

I remember the first time I used a 9600 kbps modem. Yikes! I thought I was on a rocket!

That seems laughable today. Now, I have broadband. That's my norm, and I don't want any slowdowns. Unfortunately, there are lots of potential bottlenecks on the Internet. So, sometimes we just have to be patient.

One potential holdup is the domain name server system. This helps your browser find a site you have requested. And I have a neat way around that holdup: OpenDNS.

This is a free service, dedicated strictly to resolving Web addresses quickly. And it offers you security benefits, too. But to understand this service, I'll have to explain the DNS system.

When you enter my URL (Komando.com), a DNS translates it into an IP number (66.210.246.140). That's the real Internet address. But who could remember that? So we use English. Once it is translated, the information is relayed to your browser.

But if you go to an obscure site, you could be delayed. Your request first goes to your Internet service provider's DNS. The address might not be there. So your ISP's server passes it to a root server. The root server tells your machine where it needs to go. Your machine then follows through.

In the normal course of things, all this passing around happens quickly. But there is likely to be a delay, if only a few seconds. We, of course, don't like that at all.

That's where OpenDNS comes in. OpenDNS has data centers scattered around the country. When you request an address, your ISP's server is bypassed. Instead, you go directly to OpenDNS. Most likely, the address is there. The company maintains a huge cache of addresses. So in most cases, you get your information immediately.

If OpenDNS doesn't have the address, it gets it from a root server. That shouldn't happen very often.

Open DNS is a free service. It makes its money from the ads you see occasionally. I think that's a fair trade.

The company offers more than speed. For instance, it has PhishTank. It has identified more than a quarter-million fraud schemes. OpenDNS blocks those sites.

PhishTank is free, and is turned on by default. But you don't have to use it. Just turn it off, if you prefer.

Bad domains can also be blocked. You decide which ones, and how much. Only parts of domains can be blocked, if that works for you. Once again, you can turn these features off. Or you can use as much of them as you like.

You can also take the opposite tack. You can whitelist a site. That means it is never blocked. Just list the site's URL with OpenDNS.

Signing up for OpenDNS is simple. Just click the "Get started" button that appears on every page.

From Kim Komando website...


----------



## franca

Really cool jukebox

This is an article that you will like.

This was sent to me by a friend it's one of the most clever things I have ever seen. Have fun by clicking on the "http" connection. Don't be surprised if you sit here for more than ten minutes!

click on the site below this is great and you can play these songs when you are doing other things on the computer also !!!! have fun.....

http://www.tropicalglen.com/

As you can see this is a Jukebox; but it is no ordinary jukebox. It will
play all of your favorite songs from 1950 through 1984. Each year has a
scroll or drop down box that shows all the great songs for that year.
Most years have over 40 songs.

Once you click on a song it will play and when it finishes it
automatically plays the next song in the list and continues until it has
played all the songs.

This is really cool. Have fun with it....!!

It has a volume control which you should use in conjunction with your
computers volume control.

One of the best features is that it will play in the background. That
means you can be doing other computer work on a different screen. For
those are not too familiar just open this Jukebox, start a song list
playing THEN open another window in your Browser and use that window to
surf the net or whatever, while the music plays. I set it up on my
desktop as a favorite so all I have to do is click on it and it opens
automatically.

This is the great music from the past. No Gangster Rap or other
unintelligible garbage that has been foi sted on the public with an
attempt to pass it off as music. There is also Christmas Music, Movie
Themes, Show Tunes and lots of other categories.

Hundreds if not thousands of hours went into creating this Juke Box by a
fellow in Puerto Rico.

Computer Jukebox Pick and play any popular song from 1950
through 1984


----------



## hewee

Been there franca and love all the older songs they have there.


----------



## vreyens

franca Thanks for posting this site it's just GREAT.
Thanks again.
Barry


----------



## guitar

cool jukebox even works on dialup thanks


----------



## clsxmas

Thanks!


----------



## hewee

Take a Dreams Test back to Yester Year and those Fabulous 50s.
http://heavens-gates.com/50s/

1956 to 1960 Juke Box !
http://www.bobforrest.com/JukeBox.htm

Free Old Time Radio Shows
http://www.freeotrshows.com/

http://www.centex.net/~elliott/woodst.html

http://radiomemories.libsyn.com/

http://chu65nang67.us/nam/vietnam.html

http://www.lullys.com/radiopage/

http://www.incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/rock.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cool site of day is...

www.bebo.com


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Really cool jukebox
> 
> This is an article that you will like.
> 
> This was sent to me by a friend it's one of the most clever things I have ever seen. Have fun by clicking on the "http" connection. Don't be surprised if you sit here for more than ten minutes!
> 
> click on the site below this is great and you can play these songs when you are doing other things on the computer also !!!! have fun.....
> 
> http://www.tropicalglen.com/
> 
> As you can see this is a Jukebox; but it is no ordinary jukebox. It will
> play all of your favorite songs from 1950 through 1984. Each year has a
> scroll or drop down box that shows all the great songs for that year.
> Most years have over 40 songs.
> 
> Once you click on a song it will play and when it finishes it
> automatically plays the next song in the list and continues until it has
> played all the songs.
> 
> This is really cool. Have fun with it....!!
> 
> It has a volume control which you should use in conjunction with your
> computers volume control.
> 
> One of the best features is that it will play in the background. That
> means you can be doing other computer work on a different screen. For
> those are not too familiar just open this Jukebox, start a song list
> playing THEN open another window in your Browser and use that window to
> surf the net or whatever, while the music plays. I set it up on my
> desktop as a favorite so all I have to do is click on it and it opens
> automatically.
> 
> This is the great music from the past. No Gangster Rap or other
> unintelligible garbage that has been foi sted on the public with an
> attempt to pass it off as music. There is also Christmas Music, Movie
> Themes, Show Tunes and lots of other categories.
> 
> Hundreds if not thousands of hours went into creating this Juke Box by a
> fellow in Puerto Rico.
> 
> Computer Jukebox Pick and play any popular song from 1950
> through 1984


great Frank! I started at 1970 .. cool  :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

dotty999 said:


> great Frank! I started at 1970 .. cool  :up:


My cool Bebo site is www.bebo.com/crazycomputerman. I needs comments.


----------



## ferrija1

A fun little turret game.

http://www.victorygaming.com/development/games/turret_wars.html


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> My cool Bebo site is www.bebo.com/crazycomputerman. I needs comments.


Hey cool site but not going to sign up to leave a comment so will say it here.

Hey cool site you have here CCM. 
hewee


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Hey cool site but not going to sign up to leave a comment so will say it here.
> 
> Hey cool site you have here CCM.
> hewee


Thanks Hewee, it's the best computer thing i ever find....


----------



## clsxmas

hewee said:


> Hey cool site but not going to sign up to leave a comment so will say it here.
> 
> Hey cool site you have here CCM.
> hewee


CCM I agree with hewee:up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

clsxmas said:


> CCM I agree with hewee:up:


Thanks clxmas


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Thanks Hewee, it's the best computer thing i ever find....


Your welcome


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Your welcome


Just let you know im jealous of my ex girlfriend page because she got Ugly Betty page on so i decide to change page with IT Crowd, but couldnt find anyelse so i decide to make one for myself.

Changed now

www.bebo.com/crazycomputerman


----------



## hewee

Nice going there


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Nice going there


thanks


----------



## hewee

Your so welcome CrazyComputerMan


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Your so welcome CrazyComputerMan


You can call me CCM for short


----------



## Tuppence2

I came across thesetoday. It's a site about CD-ROM drivers. You might find them iinteresting or useful.

http://digilander.libero.it/pnavato/drivers/

Also, this one.

http://www.infinadyne.com/

Penny


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks Penny


----------



## ChuckE

Can we please stop all the "Thanks" "You're welcome" (and I spelled that correctly) "It's great" messages.  

It's an annoyance to wade through these messages, plus to also get emails from the servers regarding new messages posted, when so much of it is some sort of mutual congratulatory service we've got going here.

This forum is titled "Cool Site Of The Day" forum, not a "tell me I'm great and I'll tell you your great, yada, yada, yada..." forum.

It is not that the thanks should go appreciated, but that is what personal messages are for, aren't they?

Let's all assume that all of us, the readers, do appreciate the efforts, and links to some very interesting websites, but do all of us have to continually read it? (geeze) (and I know I misspelled that) (geeze)

Chuck (the grouch  ) (flame off  )


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ChuckE said:


> Can we please stop all the "Thanks" "You're welcome" (and I spelled that correctly) "It's great" messages.
> 
> It's an annoyance to wade through these messages, plus to also get emails from the servers regarding new messages posted, when so much of it is some sort of mutual congratulatory service we've got going here.
> 
> This forum is titled "Cool Site Of The Day" forum, not a "tell me I'm great and I'll tell you your great, yada, yada, yada..." forum.
> 
> It is not that the thanks should go appreciated, but that is what personal messages are for, aren't they?
> 
> Let's all assume that all of us, the readers, do appreciate the efforts, and links to some very interesting websites, but do all of us have to continually read it? (geeze) (and I know I misspelled that) (geeze)
> 
> Chuck (the grouch  ) (flame off  )


Okay... Thanks for advice... :up: but i dont mind.

Cool Site of day...

www.bbc.co.uk/webwise

Try the online course, Love them! Very interesting facts.


----------



## Tuppence2

You are welcome, CCM. It's nice to have some feedback. I appreciate civility. 

Penny


----------



## dotty999

ChuckE said:


> Can we please stop all the "Thanks" "You're welcome" (and I spelled that correctly) "It's great" messages.
> 
> It's an annoyance to wade through these messages, plus to also get emails from the servers regarding new messages posted, when so much of it is some sort of mutual congratulatory service we've got going here.
> 
> This forum is titled "Cool Site Of The Day" forum, not a "tell me I'm great and I'll tell you your great, yada, yada, yada..." forum.
> 
> It is not that the thanks should go appreciated, but that is what personal messages are for, aren't they?
> 
> Let's all assume that all of us, the readers, do appreciate the efforts, and links to some very interesting websites, but do all of us have to continually read it? (geeze) (and I know I misspelled that) (geeze)
> 
> Chuck (the grouch  ) (flame off  )


you need to take a chill pill, whoops there goes another email message for you!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I agree!! Dotty... But Thanks and You're welcome etc... doesnt affect me... I love reading all message..


----------



## guitar

aaaaahhhhhhhhggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Arrrghh? Is that Cool Site of the Day?

www.google.co.uk


----------



## dotty999

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I agree!! Dotty... But Thanks and You're welcome etc... doesnt affect me... I love reading all message..


exactly! CCM, good manners go a long way! it costs nothing to be pleasant and it's much nicer to be nicer..  :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

you're welcome CCM :up:


----------



## franca

Facebook


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I dont like FaceBook but i perfer Bebo


----------



## ferrija1

Cool quizzes and interesting facts.

http://www.justsayhi.com/bb/


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

242 watts lol


----------



## ferrija1

291 watts here.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Lit a 6 light bulbs?


----------



## hewee

ChuckE said:


> Can we please stop all the "Thanks" "You're welcome" (and I spelled that correctly) "It's great" messages.
> 
> It's an annoyance to wade through these messages, plus to also get emails from the servers regarding new messages posted, when so much of it is some sort of mutual congratulatory service we've got going here.
> 
> This forum is titled "Cool Site Of The Day" forum, not a "tell me I'm great and I'll tell you your great, yada, yada, yada..." forum.
> 
> It is not that the thanks should go appreciated, but that is what personal messages are for, aren't they?
> 
> Let's all assume that all of us, the readers, do appreciate the efforts, and links to some very interesting websites, but do all of us have to continually read it? (geeze) (and I know I misspelled that) (geeze)
> 
> Chuck (the grouch  ) (flame off  )


Can we say your NOT Welcome and your an old grouch?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Can we say your NOT Welcome and your an old grouch?


HAHAHA Good one Hewee :up:


----------



## hewee

He hee I just had to say that after what ChuckE said.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

He's a grumpy old man


----------



## Tuppence2

Vista users might like the tips about searching on this site I found today. 

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/Help/e49c345a-cf3d-4298-8614-fde32a76426d1033.mspx

Penny


----------



## franca

FREE GEEK


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Awww!!! 

It would be nice if i can get FreeGeek to get in UK


----------



## hewee

Wish we had FreeGeek in my town too.


----------



## clsxmas

What about recommending this group: http://www.freecycle.org/

I learned about it here at TSG and have had the good fortune to give away my computer to a community family that needed one for their son. Through this program I requested a monitor that I wanted for another computer, and right off, I had several people contact me.


----------



## franca

Featured Firefox Extension
Build and Save YouTube Playlists with YouPlayer


----------



## Tuppence2

Thanks for recommending Freecycle. I belong to our local group. 

Wave, Wave, Frank. Woofs for Jaki. 

Penny


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Nice Avater Penny


----------



## Tuppence2

Thanks, CCM. It's from a photo of one of my dogs, "Ziggy".


----------



## ferrija1

*5000+ Resources to Do Just About Anything Online*
http://www.mashable.com/2007/09/08/5000-resources-to-do-just-about-anything-online/


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Nice dog... Hehehe, the avatar meets your nickname


----------



## franca

Tuppence2 said:


> Thanks for recommending Freecycle. I belong to our local group.
> 
> Wave, Wave, Frank. Woofs for Jaki.
> 
> Penny


Hello Penny....waves back... Jaki thanks you.....


----------



## franca

Are you forgetful?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

http://www.seekfreak.com/new/framer.asp Google and Yahoo search together!

Called Yahoogle


----------



## Tuppence2

, Frank. 

I'm enjoying checking-out the sites posted here. An interesting thread. 

Penny


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Me too!


----------



## ferrija1

Cool science stuff.

http://krampf.com/experiment_vid.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Will have a look at home


----------



## Tuppence2

http://www.howtogeek.com/

Hope you find something of interest on this site

Penny


----------



## ferrija1

Tuppence2 said:


> http://www.howtogeek.com/
> 
> Hope you find something of interest on this site
> 
> Penny


Thanks, that's great. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

Here's videos from a guy who made over $60,000 on Metacafe.

http://www.blogmond.com/2007/10/05/top-10-kipkay-hacks/


----------



## Tuppence2

You are welcome, ferrija1. Pleased you enjoyed the site.

I expect you've all come across this site, but if not, here it is. I find it a useful site to know about.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/updatemanagement/bb245829.aspx

Penny


----------



## franca

Alice is an innovative 3D programming


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Change your XP to Vista without removing XP :up:

http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm


----------



## j-mcallister

has anyone tried the link above


----------



## rameam

Works fine for me.


----------



## MikeSwim07

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Change your XP to Vista without removing XP :up:
> 
> http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm


Cool


----------



## franca

Smilebox.


----------



## RSM123

Sportsmogul is offering a free download of Baseball Mogul 2007 PC game until the end of World Series. 
Here it is:

http://www.sportsmogul.com/games/baseball2k7-free.html

=========


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello Frank. As you know, I've used Smilebox and found it very useful to send videos to friends by email. Thanks for the link.

Penny


----------



## MikeSwim07

Smilebox is cool.


----------



## franca

Fun little baseball game........


----------



## DNA_Uncut

RSM123 said:


> Sportsmogul is offering a free download of Baseball Mogul 2007 PC game until the end of World Series.
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.sportsmogul.com/games/baseball2k7-free.html
> 
> =========


This is a very very good share ... Thanks a lot


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

My site!!!

www.ydagames.co.nr

Also Pitch Hitter is there, Sorry Skivvy, no shooting game there!


----------



## franca

Splashtop Instant On - Instant Off

About Splashtop


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Splashtop Instant On - Instant Off
> 
> About Splashtop


I've tried using Ubuntu for something like that (to just use the web) but it doesn't work because I just need one little file and then I have to go into Windows.


----------



## RSM123

From an article in a PC Mag ..... a selection from 'The Top 100 Undiscovered Websites' ......

http://www.footnote.com

- Online archive of historic documents incl. things like Custer's court martial, reports from the UFO investigation 'Bluebook'

=======

http://www.wink.com

People search engine sourcing from Myspace, Facebook, Bebo, and the rest of the web.

=======

http://www.hardtofind800numbers.com

=======

http://www.luminosity.com

IQ Tests, 'Brain training.'

=======

http://www.meevee.com

TV listings, create personal 'channels' of news, drama, music, vides, etc.

=======

http://www.amiestreet.com

Source out music by new artists / bands.

=======

http://www.rentometer.com

Input address and check out market situation for property rentals in a given area.

=======

http://www.bullpoo.com

Stock tips and advice.

=======

http://www.indeed.com

Job search by keyword.

=======

http://www.bargainist.com

Scours the web for freebies, discounts, special offers.

=======

http://www.yapta.com

Information on fight ticket costs, can monitor price fluctuations, and advise on getting discounts / rebates.

=======

http://www.eurocheapo.com

Search for cheap hotel / guest house accommodation across the continent.

=======

http://www.dafont.com

Approx 7500 downloadable free fonts.

=======

http://www.inviteshare.com

Apply for / offer access to limited trials of beta software.

=======

http://www.programmableweb.com

Coverage of web mashups, apis, mods, etc ....

=======

http://www.allthingsd.com

Tech news and reviews.

======

http://www.websitegrader.com

Submit your url for tips on improving layout and content of your website.

======


----------



## ameliaa

Online office:

http://www.thinkfree.com/common/main.tfo


----------



## ferrija1

Thanks, RMS123, a lot of those are great.


----------



## RSM123

ferrija1 said:


> Thanks, RMS123, a lot of those are great.


Thanks for feedback, mate.

:up:

=============

http://www.only2clicks.com

Speed dial to frequently visited web site everywhere you go
Your links are saved as a web page. You can use it with any browser you like. Think of it as a speed dial to your favorite web sites.

=======

http://www.mediafire.com/

Online file host.

=======

http://www.eyejot.com

Video messaging service.

=======

http://www.nolo.com

Free legal advice ( - sorry Mulder  )

=======

http://www.slate.com

Online magazine of news, politics, and culture. Combines humor and insight in thoughtful analyses of current events and political news

=======

http://www.distrowatch.com

Inside scoop on open source software.

=======


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Google Doc and Spreadsheet

http://www.google.com/google-d-s/intl/en/tour1.html


----------



## tony oh

Aww... rapidshare put it's timer on again 

Nearly 3 minutes now.

The link http://www.luminosity.com leads to http://www.bostonanimation.com/projects.php

I need some brain training... maybe this is more ironic than it seems


----------



## tony oh

He HE the baseball is fun


----------



## franca

Chat with Any IM Client in Your Sidebar with Meebo


----------



## RSM123

Multimedia Office :

http://www.platasoft.com/

Everything Fits Quality, Price, Capability, Service and Support

MultiMedia Office is ideal for business, home or educational use. Create or edit documents, spreadsheets, drawings, presentations, photos, databases, web pages, audio and video. And combine these different elements into a single file that meets the ISO Standard Open Document format! MultiMedia Office is the new paradigm in communication. The digital age has matured, and now, in addition to paper and slides, you need to be able to include photos, audio and video in your documents and files. Then go online with our included browser or email program to upload your files. We have combined the industry standard programs: OpenOffice.org, Audacity, GIMP, VirtualDub, Thunderbird, and Opera. We added extra features like AutoUpdate, CleanSave and a bilingual switch, and created the best and most complete way to communicate your ideas!










Free to download ( 280 mb.)


----------



## ferrija1

World's (Un)Luckiest Man. :up:
http://www.neatorama.com/2007/10/17/the-worlds-unluckiest-man/


----------



## MikeSwim07

Nice one


----------



## DNA_Uncut

RSM123 said:


> Multimedia Office :
> 
> http://www.platasoft.com/
> 
> Everything Fits Quality, Price, Capability, Service and Support
> 
> MultiMedia Office is ideal for business, home or educational use. Create or edit documents, spreadsheets, drawings, presentations, photos, databases, web pages, audio and video. And combine these different elements into a single file that meets the ISO Standard Open Document format! MultiMedia Office is the new paradigm in communication. The digital age has matured, and now, in addition to paper and slides, you need to be able to include photos, audio and video in your documents and files. Then go online with our included browser or email program to upload your files. We have combined the industry standard programs: OpenOffice.org, Audacity, GIMP, VirtualDub, Thunderbird, and Opera. We added extra features like AutoUpdate, CleanSave and a bilingual switch, and created the best and most complete way to communicate your ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free to download ( 280 mb.)


thank you. very nice share.


----------



## RSM123

Since there have been several threads on optical illusions here over the years I wanted to post this youtube vid. of a concave Chaplin mask :






It was linked to in a debate on Straight Dope about this spinning ballerina illusion :

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22556281-661,00.html

Which is intended to establish your left / right brain dominance.


----------



## RSM123

RaimaRadio

RaimaRadio enables you to listen to thousands of free internet radio stations from around the world. You can easily record one or more stations simultaneously and save the recording as individual MP3 files. You can schedule radio stations to automatically play during certain times, and also choose to automatically record them. Other features include album cover display, support for WinAmp plug-ins, station search, favorite station list, random play and more. RaimaRadio also offers a song/artist watch list that can automatically record specific titles when they are played

http://www.snapfiles.com/screenshots/raimaradio.htm

Freeware.


----------



## MikeSwim07

RSM thats cool


----------



## RSM123

Cheers, mate.

If you want to check out another freebie just to compare, try Screamer Radio.

http://www.screamer-radio.com/

You can always ditch the one you like least.


----------



## franca

How about a little video chat?

Video phone calls have been the stuff of science fiction for decades. Of course, we now have the technology to make video calls.

Not many people are jumping at the chance to use the technology. But the Internet might change that.

TokBox lets you make free video calls over the Internet. And theres no software to install. You can place the call directly on TokBoxs site.

Or, you can embed the TokBox module on your social-networking page. You can also put it on your personal site.

Oh! It even has voicemail-like features. If you can't reach someone, leave a video message. It can be up to five minutes long.

You will need a Webcam, of course.

From Kim Komando website.....


----------



## MikeSwim07

Nice one!


----------



## espressoguy

http://quickthumbnail.com/

resize images


----------



## ferrija1

8 Little-Known Ways to Think More Effectively
http://ririanproject.com/2007/10/24/8-little-known-ways-to-think-more-effectively/


----------



## MikeSwim07

espressoguy said:


> http://quickthumbnail.com/
> 
> resize images


Thats nice!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I need tips about make GIF file smaller but still the same...

Here's the picture i want to make smaller when halloween over...


----------



## MikeSwim07

how did you make that?


----------



## rameam

espressoguy said:


> http://quickthumbnail.com/
> 
> resize images


Bookmarked it. Thanks :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

MikeSwim07 said:


> how did you make that?


I use Jasc Animation Shop. or you can try different animation software.

E.G Here's my sercet..

Make maqureeing text first. then add image effect, rotate and bingo.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Thanks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

MikeSwim07 said:


> Thanks


Want me to make it for you?


----------



## MikeSwim07

Does the program cost money? or is it free?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Want me to make it for you?


For Mike,


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

MikeSwim07 said:


> Does the program cost money? or is it free?


I have Jasc Animation shop came with camera software. I have been trial before but lucky i got it for free came with camera.


----------



## ChuckE

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I need tips about make GIF file smaller but still the same...


Smaller dimensions? or smaller file size? or both?

I see that the the current size is 50x50 pixels, and the file size is 36k.
If you make the image size 48x48 (with 48 being a powers of two "round number") it more than likely would be more suitable for many more areas where image size usage is critical.

With that 2 pixel reduction you will probably reduce the file size by about 8%, or down to about 32k.

Also I think the color depth of the frames may be 256 colors (8 bit) and from what I see, there are no colors contained, other than shades of gray. So, if you reduced the color depth to 4 bits (16 colors) you might be able to reduce the file size by nearly half.


----------



## clsxmas

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I need tips about make GIF file smaller but still the same...
> 
> Here's the picture i want to make smaller when halloween over...


Would this work for you? http://www.gifworks.com/image_editor.html


----------



## MikeSwim07

clsx that is nice


----------



## espressoguy

http://mashable.com/2007/09/23/open-source/

480+ open source applications and resources!!!


----------



## espressoguy

http://spambox.us/

With this service you can create a temporary e-mail address that will forward all incoming mail to your usual e-mail address.
Simply enter your e-mail address and the life time of your spambox and we will generate you a temporary @spambox.us e-mail.


----------



## ferrija1

espressoguy said:


> http://spambox.us/
> 
> With this service you can create a temporary e-mail address that will forward all incoming mail to your usual e-mail address.
> Simply enter your e-mail address and the life time of your spambox and we will generate you a temporary @spambox.us e-mail.


Those services/sites are great. :up:


----------



## MikeSwim07

That spambox is very useful.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ChuckE said:


> Smaller dimensions? or smaller file size? or both?
> 
> I see that the the current size is 50x50 pixels, and the file size is 36k.
> If you make the image size 48x48 (with 48 being a powers of two "round number") it more than likely would be more suitable for many more areas where image size usage is critical.
> 
> With that 2 pixel reduction you will probably reduce the file size by about 8%, or down to about 32k.
> 
> Also I think the color depth of the frames may be 256 colors (8 bit) and from what I see, there are no colors contained, other than shades of gray. So, if you reduced the color depth to 4 bits (16 colors) you might be able to reduce the file size by nearly half.


Smaller file size, Hewee have make my GIF file smaller but i dont know how he make it smaller so i'll ask him how to make file smaller


----------



## hewee

CCM I remade that for you twice so what are you doing with them?
I made it smaller in file size by using less colors.

Here are two of them in 7 and 3 colors with 3 colors as low as I can go.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> CCM I remade that for you twice so what are you doing with them?
> I made it smaller in file size by using less colors.
> 
> Here are two of them in 7 and 3 colors with 3 colors as low as I can go.


Thanks Hewee, You saved my bacon!


----------



## hewee

Your welcome CCM now keep copies of it.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Your welcome CCM now keep copies of it.


I wont ask you again unit i got wicked new avatar


----------



## ferrija1

The Difference between Straight-Through Cables, Crossover Cables, and Rollover Cables
http://www.learn-networking.com/eth...ght-through-crossover-and-rollover-cables.php


----------



## espressoguy

http://dailyrevolver.com/2007/09/08/5000-resources-to-do-just-about-anything-via-mashable/


----------



## zac439

ferrija1 said:


> The Difference between Straight-Through Cables, Crossover Cables, and Rollover Cables
> http://www.learn-networking.com/eth...ght-through-crossover-and-rollover-cables.php


Thanks for the nomination! I actually saw that I received a few visitors from this thread and decided to join the forum- looks like a great community.

Glad you enjoyed my article 

zac439


----------



## franca

Do you IM?.

If youre a teenager, theres no doubt about it. You use instant messaging to keep in constant contact with your friends.

But instant messaging isnt just for kids. In fact, many adults appreciate the immediacy of instant messaging. You dont need to wait for someone to get your e-mail message.

Furthermore, instant messaging is a snap to use.

However, people often encounter a couple of problems with instant messaging. First, their friends and family may use incompatible instant messaging services.

Also, the instant messaging software must be installed on a computer. This can be a bummer if youre using a public or shared computer.

But there is a solution: Kool IM. This site lets you connect to several instant messaging services directly from the Net. Theres nothing to install. Its an instant messenger-lovers dream!

From Kim Komando website.....


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I wont ask you again unit i got wicked new avatar


OK will do CCM


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Do you IM?.
> 
> If youre a teenager, theres no doubt about it. You use instant messaging to keep in constant contact with your friends.
> 
> But instant messaging isnt just for kids. In fact, many adults appreciate the immediacy of instant messaging. You dont need to wait for someone to get your e-mail message.
> 
> Furthermore, instant messaging is a snap to use.
> 
> However, people often encounter a couple of problems with instant messaging. First, their friends and family may use incompatible instant messaging services.
> 
> Also, the instant messaging software must be installed on a computer. This can be a bummer if youre using a public or shared computer.
> 
> But there is a solution: Kool IM. This site lets you connect to several instant messaging services directly from the Net. Theres nothing to install. Its an instant messenger-lovers dream!
> 
> From Kim Komando website.....


Or there is another site i know well is www.ebuddy.com.


----------



## RSM123

Pagebull generates a thumbnail preview pic of each website retrieved by your search :

http://www.pagebull.com


----------



## RSM123

World Clock with other information such as population, socio economic data, etc…

http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf


----------



## espressoguy

http://www.econsultant.com/i-want-firefox-extension/

I want a Firefox Extension to ...
200+ extremely useful firefox extensions that save time and effort.


----------



## ferrija1

RSM123 said:


> World Clock with other information such as population, socio economic data, etc
> 
> http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf


That's great. :up:


----------



## WhitPhil

RealSimple-Life Made Easier


----------



## franca

Electronic Piano 2.5
windows

Electronic Piano 2.5 is a Freeware program that allows the user to play Musical Notes, Chords and Drums using the computer keyboard. Although this is not a software for professional purposes, Electronic Piano 2.5 doesnt require knowledge of the MIDI technology, it takes up little disk space and it is very simple to install and use.


----------



## guitar

this maybe helpful to vista users
http://www.vistape.net/vistape.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

guitar said:


> this maybe helpful to vista users
> http://www.vistape.net/vistape.html


Thank you Guitar


----------



## guitar

no worries mate = your welcome


----------



## ferrija1

Lifehacker: This Week's Best Posts

http://lifehacker.com/software/tgif/this-weeks-best-posts-315485.php


----------



## franca

Computers and the Internet are changing - Video Tip


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello

I found this site interesting.

http://www.winhelponline.com/

Penny


----------



## MikeSwim07

yeah


----------



## franca

10 Skills EVERY computer user should have (or learn)


----------



## MikeSwim07

franca said:


> 10 Skills EVERY computer user should have (or learn)


Nice one


----------



## franca

Blah blah blah...

You upload a picture of a person or an animal. Then, select the mouth. Add audio, and the mouth will move with the sound.

There are plenty of funny talking photos to peruse. Or, have a little fun and make your own.

Is this technology at its finest? Probably not. But it sure is entertaining!...


----------



## MikeSwim07

Thats a very cool site franca


----------



## rameam

MikeSwim07 said:


> Thats a very cool site franca


I second that!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

rameam said:


> I second that!


I agree with that!


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.hostmyjpg.com/images/247005634_adultplayground.gif


----------



## MikeSwim07

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.hostmyjpg.com/images/247005634_adultplayground.gif


Nice one :up:


----------



## Tuppence2

I wanted a command-line to shutdown, restart, the computer from the desktop and found it here. Other interesting things on the site, as well.

http://www.howtogeek.com/

Penny 
Wave, Wave, Frank


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Tuppence2 said:


> I wanted a command-line to shutdown, restart, the computer from the desktop and found it here. Other interesting things on the site, as well.
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/
> 
> Penny
> Wave, Wave, Frank


Brilliant Website

http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

You can see TSG in history!!!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

​


----------



## hewee

I got 1020 grains of rice and had to stop.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> I got 1020 grains of rice and had to stop.


Hey, That's same as my score!


----------



## ferrija1

I earned 120.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> I earned 120.


That's not bad, Any gram of rice will help them


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Hey, That's same as my score!


Good for you CCM. Not much rice but a very small meal still that helps.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Good for you CCM. Not much rice but a very small meal still that helps.


See Total in freerice, there's about 100 thousand... Plenty of meal for everyone


----------



## franca

Tuppence2 said:


> I wanted a command-line to shutdown, restart, the computer from the desktop and found it here. Other interesting things on the site, as well.
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/
> 
> Penny
> Wave, Wave, Frank


Good one Penny.......:up: Wave-Wave....back......


----------



## Tuppence2




----------



## Tuppence2

I came across these, earlier:

http://www.microsoft.com/mindshare/default.aspx

http://technet2.microsoft.com/Windo...34af-4a6b-937f-324e1862244b1033.mspx?mfr=true

Penny


----------



## franca

Whats in your fridge?


----------



## Tuppence2

Very cool, Frank.


----------



## MNG0304

Link page to sites formatted for cell phones and PDAs

Cantoni.org

Opera for mobile devices

Opera Mini


----------



## franca

Remote Control an Apple Mac from a Windows PC and vice-versa


----------



## Rshake20

I like this website.

http://www.oldversion.com/


----------



## franca

Create a customized homepage at with homepagestartup.com

What is Homepage Startup?

If youre after quick access to your favourite websites, then Homepage Startup is the ideal homepage you want to set your browser to.

You will notice a search box at the top of the page followed by twelve square boxes. Each square box can be assigned a website by you which will save onto your computer for next time you want to access that website.

Once you have set up your favourite websites, you simply set your browser to open HomepageStartup.com by default every time. We have made adding and deleting websites easy with Homepage Startup.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Create a customized homepage at with homepagestartup.com
> 
> What is Homepage Startup?
> 
> If youre after quick access to your favourite websites, then Homepage Startup is the ideal homepage you want to set your browser to.
> 
> You will notice a search box at the top of the page followed by twelve square boxes. Each square box can be assigned a website by you which will save onto your computer for next time you want to access that website.
> 
> Once you have set up your favourite websites, you simply set your browser to open HomepageStartup.com by default every time. We have made adding and deleting websites easy with Homepage Startup.


Hello Franca.. I use TechGuy on Homepage in here

How you been?


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Hello Franca.. I use TechGuy on Homepage in here
> 
> How you been?


Very well, thanks for asking ccm........how about you ?......


----------



## franca

20 Things You Didn't Know About


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Very well, thanks for asking ccm........how about you ?......


Im fine thank you. Im at college right now.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Create a customized homepage at with homepagestartup.com
> 
> What is Homepage Startup?
> 
> If youre after quick access to your favourite websites, then Homepage Startup is the ideal homepage you want to set your browser to.
> 
> You will notice a search box at the top of the page followed by twelve square boxes. Each square box can be assigned a website by you which will save onto your computer for next time you want to access that website.
> 
> Once you have set up your favourite websites, you simply set your browser to open HomepageStartup.com by default every time. We have made adding and deleting websites easy with Homepage Startup.


I use my own homepage I made that is on my PC. But I like that and maybe I should redo mine to have small thumbnail images and links like that site but again have it all keep on my PC.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I have customized homepage. Check it out

www.crazycomputerman.homepagestartup.com


----------



## hewee

I see the Kicken Hardware site is very busy. 

Kicken Hardware Problem Solving Group Statistics 
Categories: 2, Entries: 0, Posts: 0, Total Views 0


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> I see the Kicken Hardware site is very busy.
> 
> Kicken Hardware Problem Solving Group Statistics
> Categories: 2, Entries: 0, Posts: 0, Total Views 0


Now-Now H......be nice.......


----------



## Tuppence2

Rshake20, that site has been a favourite of mine for a long time. Thanks for posting it. 

Penny


----------



## Tuppence2

OOh, I just have shortcuts to webpages on my desktop. The customized homepage is interesting.

Penny.


----------



## ferrija1

*The Death Report - Who Died on Your Birthday?*

Birthdays are awesome. There's cake, presents, and party hats - don't let finding out how many people died that day spoil the fun.
http://www.justsayhi.com/bb/death


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Now-Now H......be nice.......


OK I will be nice frank.


----------



## franca

Tuppence2 said:


> OOh, I just have shortcuts to webpages on my desktop. The customized homepage is interesting.
> 
> Penny.


Did you try it yet Penny.......? I did it's neat....... I filled all 12......


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> OK I will be nice frank.


Good man.........That's more like the H I know.........


----------



## hewee

Better hope I stay good too frank.


----------



## KMW

franca said:


> Did you try it yet Penny.......? I did it's neat....... I filled all 12......


opera brouser has the same set up. only 9 pages, it's a good idea :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

and homepagestartup is portable.


----------



## ferrija1

CrazyComputerMan said:


> and homepagestartup is portable.


That's a good site, I'm setting it up right now.


----------



## franca

Free Nature-Based Wallpaper


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Design your own Google.

www.googlemyway.com 

Made for TSG
http://googlemyway.com/TechGuy

My Search 
http://googlemyway.com/CrazyComputerMan


----------



## hewee

That is cool.

http://googlemyway.com/hewee

I bet more will click this one.
http://googlemyway.com/Freemoney 

? marks don't work and http://googlemyway.com/*?* works but no logo text.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> That is cool.
> 
> http://googlemyway.com/hewee
> 
> I bet more will click this one.
> http://googlemyway.com/Freemoney
> 
> ? marks don't work and http://googlemyway.com/*?* works but no logo text.


It's funny, FreeMoney is a ideal


----------



## hewee

Yea but did you find any money? If you did it's mine.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> Yea but did you find any money? If you did it's mine.


I found 1 penny in there, i think it's yours


----------



## hewee

Ok can you please mail it to me CCM?


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Ok can you please mail it to me CCM?


This is all I have H............


----------



## nutnhuny

Loved the program..set it up last nite...worked great...can't get it today  ...it is selected in my internet option has my home page start up...tried several times...keep getting "cannot display this page" bummer...awesome program 
Joanne


----------



## franca

Dial from any phone


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> This is all I have H............


Hey there was 10 of the $10,000 and now I see only 9 so guess Frank is now $10,000 richer.  
You know it looks real but also fake because the color is not right. Like where is the green?


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Hey there was 10 of the $10,000 and now I see only 9 so guess Frank is now $10,000 richer.
> You know it looks real but also fake because the color is not right. Like where is the green?










......


----------



## clsxmas

franca said:


> Dial from any phone


Thanks! This will come in handy:up:


----------



## hewee

Wow what a great picture frank.


----------



## KMW

it is, real pretty kid


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

http://www.stallman.org

http://www.fsf.org

http://www.gnu.org

-A little something for the Linux and open-source software fans.


----------



## ekim68

franca said:


> ......


Wow, frank, a beautiful picture...Just had to repeat it..


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

http://www.crackthewdcode.com/

Win an external Harddrive from Western Digital!


----------



## franca

zamzar online format conversion tool


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> zamzar online format conversion tool


Another good one is Media-Convert.
http://media-convert.com/


----------



## franca

ferrija1 said:


> Another good one is Media-Convert.
> http://media-convert.com/


Yours is a better one........Thanks......:up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Yours is a better one........Thanks......:up:


Kicken Hardware

www.kickenhardware.net

Some TSG member is there.... (Me, Poochee, BM, JohnWill, and others)


----------



## RSM123

A few here to check out :

http://www.labnol.org/most-useful-websites.html


----------



## rameam

RSM123 said:


> A few here to check out :
> 
> http://www.labnol.org/most-useful-websites.html


Thanks, that's a bookmark! :up:


----------



## franca

rameam said:


> Thanks, that's a bookmark! :up:


ditto.....:up:


----------



## RSM123

Not sure if it has been linked to or referenced earlier in this thread, but there is a new online Word Processor in development called Buzzword.

It is primarily a project of Adobe, and intended to rival Google's Writely, and other web based office software.

I have not posted a link, simply because it is supposedly still in beta, and the main Google hit is merely to Buzzword's login page which doesn't help much.

But anyone unaware of this, might like to check out what others are saying online.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

www.downloads.com

I like this website better than MajorGeeks


----------



## dotty999

I like them both!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

dotty999 said:


> I like them both!


MajorGeeks is a messy place i think... and no search box. but sometimes i use them


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

www.download.com has been a staple in my internet diet since the Windows 95 era.

www.jimmyr.com


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/


----------



## ferrija1

Dr. Chauncey said:


> http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/


What is that?


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

Don't blame me, it was the guys (and gals) at Google that did that.


----------



## ferrija1

Ok, that's weird...


----------



## nutnhuny

CrazyComputerMan said:


> MajorGeeks is a messy place i think... and no search box. but sometimes i use them


majorgeeks has a search box...it's bottom left hand side ...right under the "file" listing......


----------



## dotty999

I like majorgeeks, I've used the site quite a lot and it's just as easy as download.com and has the added benefit of forum help too


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

I like download.com because it includes reviews from people how have downloaded the software. The downside is most of them don't know what their talking about. Screenshots are nice too. 

I'm not saying anything bad about MajorGeeks.com, I like that site just as much, but you need to know what you're doing in there. Download.com is just a little more friendly to "Microsofted" users.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Dr. Chauncey said:


> I like download.com because it includes reviews from people how have downloaded the software. The downside is most of them don't know what their talking about. Screenshots are nice too.
> 
> I'm not saying anything bad about MajorGeeks.com, I like that site just as much, but you need to know what you're doing in there. Download.com is just a little more friendly to "Microsofted" users.


And has rating in there... which is BRILLIANT! but some of software wasnt there for example... Everest Home Edition.... but Major Geeks got them.


----------



## hewee

CrazyComputerMan said:


> And has rating in there... which is BRILLIANT! but some of software wasnt there for example... Everest Home Edition.... but Major Geeks got them.


http://www.oldversion.com has lots of older versions.

http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=everesthome


----------



## RSM123

As far as I can fathom this site appears to be offering free language dictionaries for most of the world's most prolific languages :

http://www.lingoes.net/

It is akin to Babylon or Babelfish for those familiar with either of these.

Also looks like the project is undergoing frequent updating.


----------



## katonca

hewee said:


> http://www.oldversion.com has lots of older versions.
> 
> http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=everesthome


thanks hewee :up:


----------



## hewee

katonca said:


> thanks hewee :up:


Your welcome


----------



## Tuppence2

http://www.uptodown.com/en/search/webshots-desktop-for-vista/

Some Vista things here - buttons, icon pack, etc.

Penny


----------



## ferrija1

Icons.
http://www.iconfinder.net/


----------



## franca

dotBoom...


----------



## guitar

http://www.lifehacker.com.au/tips/2007/12/06/top_10_free_windows_file_wrang.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

www.deafstation.org

a site for people who want to learn sign, if any problem with any sign just send me the link and i'll type what they sign...


----------



## franca

How Stuff Works


----------



## franca

cnet


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> dotBoom...


I thought it was about moi!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

dotty999 said:


> I thought it was about moi!


What about DeafStation, would you learn some sign?


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I thought it was about moi!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Dot&FrancaBoom.MyGoogle.com


----------



## ferrija1

Technorati
http://technorati.com/


----------



## RSM123

Search the 'Deep web' with :

http://aip.completeplanet.com/aip-engines/help/help_deepwebfaqs.jsp

http://websearch.about.com/od/invisibleweb/a/completeplanet.htm

Really only of interest to those who use the net for professional / commercial, or study purposes.

Useful for finding sites not produced by more orthodox searches on the mainstream search engines.


----------



## RSM123

And here - sites similar to the above :

http://www.alexa.com/data/details/related_links/completeplanet.com


----------



## ferrija1

Shift Happens/Did You Know?
http://www.dotsub.com/films/didyouknow20/index.php?autostart=true&language_setting=none_1180


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> Shift Happens/Did You Know?
> http://www.dotsub.com/films/didyouknow20/index.php?autostart=true&language_setting=none_1180


Backofmyhand

http://www.backofmyhand.com/


----------



## DNA_Uncut

PassPack Online Password Manager

http://www.passpack.com/info/home/


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Creatures Discomforts

www.creaturediscomforts.org/

It's about disability website and FAB website.


----------



## ferrija1

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Creatures Discomforts
> 
> www.creaturediscomforts.org/
> 
> It's about disability website and FAB website.


Just spent 10 minutes there, great site :up:


----------



## franca

Rentometer


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

http://virdir.ncsa.uiuc.edu/partiview/

Partiview is an awesome program for viewing 3d created graphics. Files for Pictiview can be found all over the web, just Google "Partiview" plus whatever you think would look cool in 3d.

http://www.driveonmars.com/index.html

A fun little web program for virtually exploring mars.


----------



## DNA_Uncut

http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/index.php


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Freeze for me, I decide to close.

Other great site for games is Ezone

www.ezone.com


----------



## ferrija1

DNA_Uncut said:


> http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/index.php


Safari passed. :up:


----------



## vreyens

DNA_Uncut said:


> http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/index.php


Firefox passed
Barry


----------



## rameam

ferrija1 said:


> Safari passed. :up:


Firefox ditto.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

vreyens said:


> Firefox passed
> Barry


freeze for netscape


----------



## aarhus2004

DNA_Uncut said:


> http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/index.php


Makes you wonder? Makes me wonder.

I have no anti-virus.
No firewall.

Must be WinMe, I guess - no interest to hackers and all that.

Ben.


----------



## ferrija1

aarhus2004 said:


> Makes you wonder? Makes me wonder.
> 
> I have no anti-virus.
> No firewall.
> 
> Must be WinMe, I guess - no interest to hackers and all that.
> 
> Ben.


It tests your browser not your AV.


----------



## aarhus2004

ferrija1 said:


> It tests your browser not your AV.


Thanks, ferrijal, you are ever on the ball.


----------



## ferrija1

Sometimes . . . . . . . . .


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> Sometimes . . . . . . . . .


www.bbc.co.uk/weather


----------



## Tuppence2

http://www.stumbleupon.com


----------



## RSM123

Another one along the lines of Stumbleupon posted above ....

http://www.makeuseof.com


----------



## dotty999

both very interesting sites!  :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

When's im stressed, i play this game

http://www.heavygames.com/bashyourpc/showgame.asp


----------



## ferrija1

CrazyComputerMan said:


> When's im stressed, i play this game
> 
> http://www.heavygames.com/bashyourpc/showgame.asp


It won't work for me.


----------



## ferrija1

Cool game.
http://www.juegosdiarios.com/juegos/Angular-momentum.html


----------



## charles7514

DNA_Uncut said:


> http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/index.php


My firewall wouldn't let it thru. Good you reckon.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> Cool game.
> http://www.juegosdiarios.com/juegos/Angular-momentum.html


Not bad... Got on stage 4


----------



## ferrija1

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Not bad... Got on stage 4


I swear the last level is impossible.


----------



## stantley

I can't stop playing this game - http://www.boomgames.com/index.php?params=game/1968/Trap-The-Cat/

No kitties virtual or otherwise where harmed while playing this game.


----------



## RSM123

stantley said:


> I can't stop playing this game - http://www.boomgames.com/index.php?params=game/1968/Trap-The-Cat/
> 
> No kitties virtual or otherwise where harmed while playing this game.


I got the cat trapped once - but you get no acknowledgement, the game refreshes.


----------



## stantley

RSM123 said:


> I got the cat trapped once - but you get no acknowledgement, the game refreshes.


Trap the cat - You win. The cat gets away - You lose. No ego boosting messages needed.


----------



## RSM123

stantley said:


> Trap the cat - You win. The cat gets away - You lose. No ego boosting messages needed.


My ego is big enough to be viewed from The Moon but even it needs boosting from time to time.

Though I'd have settled for a free iPhone.


----------



## vreyens

stantley said:


> I can't stop playing this game - http://www.boomgames.com/index.php?params=game/1968/Trap-The-Cat/
> 
> No kitties virtual or otherwise where harmed while playing this game.


I got the cat
Barry


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

vreyens said:


> I got the cat
> Barry


Well done Barry!

I cant trap the cat


----------



## KMW

got im, took a few goes though


----------



## ferrija1

I've tried that at least 20 times now but the cat always gets away!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ferrija1 said:


> I've tried that at least 20 times now but the cat always gets away!


Me tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Any hints?


----------



## stantley

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Me tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> Any hints?


OK, here's the kitty catching technique I use, with a little practice you can catch that slippery kitty cat about 90% of the time.

When kitty starts he's going to head for the edge and he's going to keep moving in the same direction as the first move. So make a wall on that edge by filling in every other dot so there's only a one dot gap, like so:


----------



## good grief

It helps if you reset until you get more than about two dots to start with too...


----------



## ggxpress

this game is fun! Gets your adrenline going if you end up in the playoffs.
Acrowars.

www.acrowars.com


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

ggxpress said:


> this game is fun! Gets your adrenline going if you end up in the playoffs.
> Acrowars.
> 
> www.acrowars.com


How to play and tell me the example please?


----------



## ggxpress

Well its online so you compete against others. No download which is good.
They give you a misc. random acronym (for example TSGR) You have 1 minute I believe to type in your words for the meanings. Example TSGR could be "Tech Support Guys Rock". You submit your answer and others are doing the same. Then you vote for the one YOU like best. Not your own obviously. The one with the most points wins. You can go and just watch for a while. 
Very easy to register. No email or anything. Just your screen name that will appear in the game and a password. 
Try it. Its fun.


----------



## stantley

Acronym - IRCK


I'd rather catch kitties


----------



## franca

Find Out if Your Flight is Delayed with Flight Wait


----------



## franca

A really fast dictionary.


----------



## good grief

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> A really fast dictionary.


That's really awesome, Saved in my bookmark!


----------



## MrFishy

Came across this . . . http://www.star28.net/snow.html . . . thought it pretty cool. Enjoy!


----------



## franca

Get your own WordPress.com account in seconds


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> A really fast dictionary.


yea, I'm posting even faster now with your help!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> yea, I'm posting even faster now with your help!


Hi ya dotty....... any time !........


----------



## John Burns

franca said:


> A really fast dictionary.


It's really fast - but not too thorough - try the word "preposterous" - it can't seem to find it.


----------



## good grief

Small database then?


----------



## ferrija1

good grief said:


> Small database then?


It mostly text, only 1 image which loads once.


----------



## ggxpress

I like both! : )


----------



## clsxmas

good grief said:


> Small database then?


Find it frustratingly limited! :down:


----------



## ferrija1

clsxmas said:


> Find it frustratingly limited! :down:


What words didn't it find?


----------



## hewee

"hewee" is not in the dictionary


----------



## clsxmas

ferrija1 said:


> What words didn't it find?


Was using it to confirm word choices in the freerice.org on the thread games forum and found that it could not identify many of the words I selected so ended up using dictionary.com as the tried and true resource (BTW, check out the freerice.org game because it goes for a worthy cause):up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

clsxmas said:


> Was using it to confirm word choices in the freerice.org on the thread games forum and found that it could not identify many of the words I selected so ended up using dictionary.com as the tried and true resource (BTW, check out the freerice.org game because it goes for a worthy cause):up:


Awesome website.. check it out

www.cyriak.co.uk, Cyriak is too clever to make those clever animations... Wish i could meet him on one day


----------



## franca

Send Files of Unlimited Size Directly with PipeBytes


----------



## guitar

http://www.killerchops.tv/


----------



## RSM123

M.I.T Free Opencourse Study Materials

Get Started

What is available?

* Materials used in almost all MIT courses.
* May include syllabus, lecture notes, problem and answer sets, labs, readings and reading lists, videos, special features, more
* Read our site overview.

You can also access...

* Translations of selected MIT courses

Using OCW Materials

No registration, user ID, or password needed-just use it! But remember...

* You cannot get a degree or certificate from MIT or OCW
* You cannot get access to MIT faculty

Access courses online or download for offline use

Read our case studies (PDF) to learn how...

* Educators use OCW as a teaching resource
* Students and self-learners use it as a learning/reference resource

Learn about technical requirements

You have permission to reuse, modify, or redistribute OCW materials, provided that you:

* Attribute the materials (give credit) to MIT and to the course authors

* Do not sell the materials, charge money for their use, or use them for any commercial purpose

* Offer them under the same terms as they are offered to you (share alike)
* Abide by our terms of use.

http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/courses/courses/index.htm

======

Click 'View All 1800 Courses.'

Choose a subject.

Choose a particular lecture.

Click 'Download This Course.'


----------



## franca

Add Notes to YouTube Videos with Overstream


----------



## franca

Photos of Australian Tesla coil enthusiasts


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cool Site of the Day


----------



## franca

Free Virtualization with VMWare Server and Player


----------



## net_newsy

HYPERACTIVE

haha! cool!

I wonder what *video editor* he's using.?"?"?"


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

http://deuceofclubs.com/switcheroo/

The examples are hilarious.


----------



## franca

How about a game of golf?


----------



## MrFishy

http://www.magmypic.com/
Put your mug on the cover of popular magazines! Free fun.


----------



## Farmgirl22

OK, so it's kind of cheesy, but I found this site and thought it was really neat....for you non-Americans though, it's probably not going to be interesting at all....

INTERACTIVE CONSTITUTION


----------



## HalTrout

This is a free people search site I came across. Pretty easy to find lost friends and family.

http://www.neworleansg.com/


----------



## franca

Online Photo Editors


----------



## vreyens

Hi All,
This site could come in handy
look here.
Barry


----------



## clsxmas

MrFishy said:


> http://www.magmypic.com/
> Put your mug on the cover of popular magazines! Free fun.


Have had loads of fun creating famous friends with this one!


----------



## franca

clsxmas said:


> Have had loads of fun creating famous friends with this one!


----------



## vreyens

Periodic Table of the Criminal Elements
Barry


----------



## hewee

vreyens said:


> Periodic Table of the Criminal Elements
> Barry


----------



## ferrija1

vreyens said:


> Periodic Table of the Criminal Elements
> Barry


Good one.


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

http://codefromthe70s.org/desktopearth_dl.asp

This is the cooloest animated wallpaper I've seen yet. And it's free!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

www.junkmonkey.tv


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Dr. Chauncey said:


> http://codefromthe70s.org/desktopearth_dl.asp
> 
> This is the cooloest animated wallpaper I've seen yet. And it's free!


I'll try it home


----------



## into9rod

www.refdesk.com


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

www.download.com


----------



## DarklykraD

vreyens said:


> Periodic Table of the Criminal Elements
> Barry



lol


----------



## rameam

into9rod said:


> www.refdesk.com


Cool! Thanks


----------



## macannaster

A handful of sites that have tickled my fancy::up:

http://www.microheaven.com/IFGuide/IFGuide.pl?step=6&c=0
http://www.grahamhancock.com/news/index.php
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/esp_temas4.htm#Libros,Informes,Manuales
http://www.draculasriddle.co.uk/


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Those link do not work... I'll ask Moderator to edit the link

Look at first Http... there's 2 http on it

http://http://www.microheaven.com/IFGuide/IFGuide.pl?step=6&c=0


----------



## franca

Send an Anonymous Message at HadToSay.com


----------



## macannaster

thanks crazycomputerman, i edited the post, and here are the links again anyway:
interactive fiction, an interesting way to spend an hour or two:
http://www.microheaven.com/IFGuide/step2.html
I like to stop by here every so often, theres always something of interest:
http://www.grahamhancock.com/news/index.php
This is an archive of e-books, lots of cool stuff here, check it out. The titles alone are an interesting read.
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/esp_temas4.htm#Libros,Informes,Manuales
This will take you to the start of draculas riddle 1 & 2. The riddle will have you scouring the net, page source codes, downloading files and banging your nut off the walls to crack the riddles . . . great fun!
http://www.draculasriddle.co.uk/


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/dialing.html?

How to make a phone call to any country


----------



## franca

Freesaver


----------



## net_newsy

http://distrowatch.serve-you.net/

put the FUN back into computing!

.::


----------



## MrFishy

http://www.dvolver.com/live/moviemaker.html

Free and simple little distraction. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Chauncey

http://www.auldfart.co.uk/xptips2.htm

A few good XP tips and tricks.


----------



## franca

Search all Deals


----------



## net_newsy

Pete's QBasic/QuickBasic Site
http://www.petesqbsite.com/

...reminds me of my BASIC years!


----------



## Tildy

I usually just lurk and enjoy but today I found this and would like to share.....

http://www.flixxy.com/windows-music.htm

music by Windows XP and 98...watch to the end


----------



## MikeSwim07

Tildy said:


> I usually just lurk and enjoy but today I found this and would like to share.....
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/windows-music.htm
> 
> music by Windows XP and 98...watch to the end


Thats cool. :up:


----------



## franca

Start listening with Last.fm


----------



## franca

Get 5GB of Free Online Storage from SkyDrive


----------



## good grief

For the DIYers

http://lifehacker.com/359389/give-an-old-laptop-new-life-with-cheap-or-free-projects


----------



## ferrija1

good grief said:


> For the DIYers
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/359389/give-an-old-laptop-new-life-with-cheap-or-free-projects


That last tip, extending Wi-Fi, is great. :up:


----------



## Byteman

Hi,

*http://www.5min.com/*

[webquote=http://tech.msn.com/products/article.aspx?cp-documentid=6282098&page=2]Try this: Write directions for tying your shoes, or making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. It's not as easy as it seems; some things are best demonstrated, not written. That's what makes the 5min "videopedia" invaluable. It's a site featuring short videos that provide solutions or instructions for common and practical issues, like how to insulate your house or how to teach your dog to sit. None of the videos is longer than five minutes, and they're all user-generated, making 5min a kind of instructional video version of Wikipedia. [/webquote]

For example, there is a "Tech" category,which is divided up with these sections:

DIY 
Mobile 
Music 
Software 
Web 
Others

I think it's a pretty cool place! There are more top ten sites at the webquote link @msn


----------



## franca

Easy photo sharing


----------



## franca

Internet Explorer gets professional


----------



## John Burns

franca said:


> Internet Explorer gets professional


I agree with the site - however, it doesn't mention SPEED. I use both IE7 and Firefox on my pc here at home - and Firefox is definitely faster on my pc. Other than that (and less security) , I agree IE7 is much better now than it previously was.


----------



## kenpodad

Your free people search is not free.


----------



## ~Candy~

kenpodad said:


> Your free people search is not free.


----------



## ChuckE

kenpodad said:


> Your free people search is not free.


Evidently you are thinking that this thread is "owned" by one person. It isn't. It is a thread where many (many dozens, perhaps even hundreds of) people, since this thread already has way over 1000 messages already added to it.

If you have a remark to make, to a particular person, or even particular message, you should direct it to that person or even better quote a person's message and name.

A little information of what you are talking about may even be more useful than the message that got you stirred to make the inane comment.


----------



## hewee

AcaCandy said:


>





kenpodad said:


> Your free people search is not free.





HalTrout said:


> This is a free people search site I came across. Pretty easy to find lost friends and family.
> 
> http://www.neworleansg.com/


This does not even work right. I put in many names and it brings up a big list of name but never the one I typed in.
plus it takes you here to http://www.intelius.com/

No matter what name or state or having it sure all states I got the very same...
309 records found for that shows the very same names. 
Even on those names it list if you click on View Details you get nothing.
Plus they have "View Sample Report" because they don't show you anything. Got to pay to get anything or hope you get something for paying. 

Then if you do a seach and see that same list that is no good look up to the right and your see "Get A 24 Hour Pass!' and click it and your get this...
Your search has timed out and for security purposes, we deleted your current search. Please try your search again.

Search Again

Plus the link your at is https://www.intelius.com/purchase.php so they want you to pay.


----------



## ferrija1

A strangely fun game with falling sand.
http://enigmasand.com/xsand.html


----------



## charles7514

Darn good time waster, there went 5 minutes of my day. Thanks


----------



## franca

meebo.com

meebo.com is a website for instant messaging from absolutely anywhere. Whether youre at home, on campus, at work, or traveling foreign lands, hop over to meebo.com on any computer to access all of your buddies (on AIM, Yahoo!, MSN, Google Talk, ICQ and Jabber) and chat with them, no downloads or installs required, for free!


----------



## franca

Test your skills.


----------



## franca

wink.com

Wink is a people search engine that culls results from social-networking sites (MySpace, LinkedIn, Bebo, and more), followed by results from other sites where users keep public profiles, followed by results from the Web at large. You can craft your own Wink profile if you want to shape what others see when they search on your name, or you can just hunt for long-lost friends.


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> wink.com
> 
> Wink is a people search engine that culls results from social-networking sites (MySpace, LinkedIn, Bebo, and more), followed by results from other sites where users keep public profiles, followed by results from the Web at large. You can craft your own Wink profile if you want to shape what others see when they search on your name, or you can just hunt for long-lost friends.


I did a seach on hewee and I don't show up but others that use the hewee did.
Then on some there was a link on the right for "More information" and "Background check" and it tells you nothing because it takes you to http://www.intelius.com/ and they want money. See my above post on the site.
http://forums.techguy.org/5664465-post1103.html


----------



## KMW

seems to be heaps of helpful tips on this site, found it tonight

http://www.ehow.com/


----------



## Blackmirror

Incredimazing


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> Incredimazing


----------



## scorpioS72

http://musicovery.com/

You will really like it..


----------



## franca

Bebo


----------



## franca

Explore the Universe with Google Sky


----------



## Visionary2

Thanks for this one KMW...I signed up there, and may write some articles for them.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I dont like Bebo.. but i think this one might be better

Facebook

Techsupportguy.org Member group is there, there is link in my signture


----------



## scorpioS72

http://readthewords.com

Usefull stuff


----------



## bouasonemonty

Crazy...

http://damncoolpics.blogspot.com/2007/10/only-in-russia.html


----------



## net_newsy

http://tinypic.com/index.php


----------



## ferrija1

bouasonemonty said:


> Crazy...
> 
> http://damncoolpics.blogspot.com/2007/10/only-in-russia.html


:up::up:

I like this one, .


----------



## net_newsy

FreeBASIC GFX Demo Central

some demos...

1









2.









3.


----------



## John Burns

I posted this in the XP forum, as part of the solution - however, I feel it could be posted here as a tip. Anyone who is considering moving from an old pc to a new pc and wants a tutorial using the Windows Files and Setting Transfer Wizard, here is a link for one in Acrobat Reader which is very detailed and easy to follow.

URL did not work - sorry about that - see ChuckE's post below.


----------



## ChuckE

Working link for the File and Settings Transfer Wizard

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## John Burns

Sorry about that, ChuckE


----------



## RSM123

Non Line of Sight Artillery Game :

What's an NLOS cannon?

Artillery fire has been taking out targets over the horizon for well over a century, but the new Non-Line-of-Sight mobile artillery system can rain down lethal force with pinpoint accuracy up to a range of thirty miles.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/future-weapons/games/cannon/cannon.html


----------



## KMW

good waste of a few minutes RSM


----------



## RSM123

http://eaglelander3d.com/

Eagle Lander 3D (EL3D) is an authentic simulation of the Apollo lunar landings and includes accurate renditions of scenery, flight dynamics and the lunar module. Currently EL3D includes Apollo 11,12, 15, 17, a LM racing course and an orbital flight. Other missions 'plug-in'.

EL3D is designed to realistically render the physics and dynamics of the lunar module as well as the terrain of the lunar surface. EL3D uses the latest in graphical 3D technology to provide high resolution renditions of the LM, it's instruments, and the lunar surface in the region of the current landing site. All primary flight instruments work like the originals with many operating control panel switches too. The Apollo Guidance Computer has been modeled and works just like the original including the famous 1201 Alarm Code on Apollo 11!

--------

Seems to be a work in progress put together by one or more enthusiasts.


----------



## franca

The Complete Field Guide to Testing Firefox 3


----------



## Blackmirror

PALAOA - Transmitting live from the Ocean below the Antarctic Ice

http://www.awi.de/en/research/new_t...ems/ocean_acoustics/palaoa/palaoa_livestream/


----------



## franca

PopURLs.com

If youre an information hound, you probably spend lots of time jumping from Digg to Del.icio.us to YouTube to Fark to Google News to anything-dot-com. With PopURLs, you no longer need to waste time hopping around the Internet. An aggregator of all things informative, PopURLs features massive lists of headlines, videos, blogs, and content from all of those sites, as well as plenty of others.

One nice bonus is that you can search some of the sitesDel.icio.us, Flickr, and Wikipedia, among othersstraight from PopURLs. Its also easy to tweak the way PopURLs looks and works, too, including customizing the layout of the feeds so you can put the ones you view most regularly on top. The scrapbook is a particularly useful feature; just click the Add to Scrapbook button next to any headline, and PopURLs will save it (and up to 19 other favorite items).


----------



## clsxmas

franca said:


> PopURLs.comQUOTE]
> 
> A time saver!


----------



## franca

Surf anonymously


----------



## franca

AndreaMosaic
windows

AndreaMosaic is a freeware program you can create your own photographic mosaics made with your own pictures. A photographic mosaic is a mosaic where every tile is a photograph and not just a simple colored piece.

From The Lab website.


----------



## franca

PaperToys.com

Can't keep your kid's nose out of his Nintendo DS? You might tempt him to give the video games a rest with a paper model from Paper Toys. Most parents will have to stay involved in these projects, as they can get quite complicated (and require a certain level of manual dexterity), but there's enough here to choose from-everything from a T-Rex to the Taj Mahal-to keep your craft table humming for weekends to come. The models are provided as one-page letter-sized printouts on your home printer; the site suggests using a photocopier to enlarge.

From The Lab website.


----------



## Gigacore

ThemeBin.com  Oops sorry 

And btw, I found this site very useful: http://javascript.internet.com/


----------



## franca

Create a Comic
Amber MacArthur
New Media Specialist on The Lab With Leo.

Collecting comics is still one of the most popular geek pastimes, but now anyone can create a comic online. Oh, and dont worry, you dont need to know how to draw because these sites will do that for you with easy-to-use images that you drag and drop in place. The online comic creation world also just got better with many sites adding Web 2.0 tools that let you share your work-of-art with the world.

toondoo.com

pixton.com


----------



## net_newsy

*http://www.ubuntu.com/*

Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Released
http://lifehacker.com/383393/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-released


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cool site of day

www.techguy.org


----------



## ferrija1

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Cool site of day
> 
> www.techguy.org


Great find. :up:


----------



## RSM123

Just seen this mentioned on TV -

Transcripts of all trials at the famous London court The Old Bailey, dating back to 1674.

http://www.oldbaileyonline.org/

According to the report it has only just gone online, so may well suffer teething troubles for the first few days.


----------



## Tildy

All your Favs on One Website....in categories:up:

http://www.allmyfaves.com/


----------



## ferrija1

That's one crazy site, so many logos!


----------



## net_newsy

*Recent and Commercial Supported Linux Games*

http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/games-catalog/


----------



## ferrija1

Bored?http://www.helpineedhelp.com/bored/


----------



## DotHQ

net_newsy said:


> *Recent and Commercial Supported Linux Games*
> 
> http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/games-catalog/


Excellent Post. Good find!!!!!

My offering:
How about 'site gags' by Al Lowe:

http://www.allowe.com/Humor/sightgagbrowser.php?j=1210


----------



## franca

WorldWide Telescope Visualizes the Night Sky


----------



## rameam

http://www.atoptics.co.uk/


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

www.bubblebox.com


----------



## ferrija1

http://ilovetypography.com/


----------



## ferrija1

"Go Broke Saving Money"
http://dealmac.com/


----------



## new tech guy

dunno if it was dug up by you guys yet but check out www.radiotime.com (if running firefox its a good idea to run it with ietab as the site doesnt fully agree with ff)


----------



## franca

Fun, private, and easy-to-use photo sharing web site


----------



## mattus

This site is one of my favs. www.ebcak.com


----------



## ferrija1

Quizzes, Widgets, Gadgets and More!
http://www.oneplusyou.com/q


----------



## franca

Lift Magic


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Lift Magic


That's one wild tool. It didn't work for me, however.


----------



## hewee

ferrija1 said:


> That's one wild tool. It didn't work for me, however.


That is good to hear because it did not work for me either.


----------



## SIR****TMG

me either


----------



## Byteman

I have not tried any of the games shown here yet..... looks pretty interesting!

Games that can improve your brain function

http://www.lumosity.com/landing/cc_...c_trial=true&gclid=CK3y69HGoJQCFQQrFQod3Gvetg


----------



## ferrija1

*Learn to Talk Like Yoda with The Yoda Speak Generator*

http://www.yodaspeak.co.uk/


----------



## MikeSwim07

Thats cool


----------



## franca

Bubble-Joy


----------



## ferrija1

franca said:


> Bubble-Joy


Wow, great site. :up:


----------



## ferrija1

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows


----------



## franca

Birthday Calculator


----------



## new tech guy

www.howstuffworks.com


----------



## tony oh

That's just the site for me new tech guy ...I'm always asking how different things work it's like my mantra or something.

I'm sure how or why are my two most commonly used words


----------



## Sudo7

I visit these two sites often for coding and .net coding. Cool for me=)

http://www.programminghelp.com
http://www.ajaxatoms.com


----------



## RSM123

http://www.archive.org/details/millionbooks

Out of print / out of copyright.

Open source.

Download as djvu or pdf.


----------



## franca

Blackviper.


----------



## franca

Kyolo Adds No-Hassle Speech Bubbles to Digital Pics


----------



## Tildy

....don't use mouse while on page

http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/077/2/e/Animator_vs__Animation_by_alanbecker.swf


----------



## Tildy

franca said:


> Kyolo Adds No-Hassle Speech Bubbles to Digital Pics


I like that one ..easy to use
Thanks


----------



## ferrija1

http://freshairapps.com/


----------



## iltos

Tildy said:


> ....don't use mouse while on page
> 
> http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/077/2/e/Animator_vs__Animation_by_alanbecker.swf


that was entertaining :up:


----------



## franca

Scrap-It


----------



## rameam

franca said:


> Scrap-It


Only for British Columbia?


----------



## MikeSwim07

http://kukuklok.com/


----------



## MikeSwim07

Want firefox to look a certain way, but there isn't an extension for it?
http://techreviews.in/glassify-your-firefox-3/


----------



## MikeSwim07

LOL,

http://walter.no.sapo.pt/humor/2001-06-28/humor-044.gif


----------



## MikeSwim07

Big Search,

http://www.buttonall.com/


----------



## MikeSwim07

Cool Allusions,

http://www.ritsumei.ac.jp/~akitaoka/saishin-e.html


----------



## MikeSwim07

Nice picture,

http://www.seriouseats.com/required_eating/2008/07/photo-of-the-day-turtle-attacks-strawberry.html


----------



## MikeSwim07

Make money taking pictures, 
http://submit.shutterstock.com/


----------



## MikeSwim07

Need a maze?

http://www.math.com/students/puzzles/mazegen/mazegen.html


----------



## MikeSwim07

Float a Pin


----------



## MikeSwim07

Slogan Generator


----------



## MikeSwim07

How to View High Resolution YouTube Videos


----------



## rameam

MikeSwim07 said:


> Float a Pin


Thanks for all the posts. Try putting your links in one post. You're filling up our inboxes.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Sorry, I won't post anymore.


----------



## rameam

No, no. Please do!


----------



## clsxmas

MikeSwim07 said:


> http://kukuklok.com/


Mike, this is a cute one!! You are really busy posting new sites today


----------



## MikeSwim07

I just had a post of like 30 really cool sites then my comp goes into a freeze and I lost every one. Sorry guys.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Ip Address Info

Test your popup blocker!

Top free software

Speed up Vista

Funny Picture

Old Google

Search tons of websites on one website

Computer Stupidities

10 Things to do with an old computer

THE ANTI-VIRUS OR ANTI-MALWARE TEST FILE


----------



## MikeSwim07

First Atomic Clock Wristwatch

WindowsXp Tips


----------



## rameam

Good stuff, Mike.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Fun Facts

Xp Tweaks from Kelly's Korner

The Evolution of Man and Woman

NirSoft

File-Swap

Warning Sign Generator

Browser Speed Comparisons

Customize Windows


----------



## MikeSwim07

Aww, 
http://www.awwpix.com/_pics/Cute_Pictures_108/Cute_Pictures_1088.jpg


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Is there a Rubbish site of the day thread in here?  I want to mention one crappy forum.


----------



## MikeSwim07

What one?


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Is there a Rubbish site of the day thread in here?  I want to mention one crappy forum.


Not this 1 .......... I hope........


----------



## franca

Glary Utilities Optimizes Your Windows PC


----------



## Tildy

Franca - I wanted to download this and followed the links to CNET. On clicking their download link this is the warning I got....









Just wondered if anyone else had this experience.
I always felt CNET to be a reliable source for downloads.

Thanks


----------



## Blackmirror

no problems here


----------



## MikeSwim07

Same


----------



## franca

Tildy said:


> Franca - I wanted to download this and followed the links to CNET. On clicking their download link this is the warning I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else had this experience.
> I always felt CNET to be a reliable source for downloads.
> 
> Thanks


No problems here....

I hope U didn't klick on any of the tabs on the warning U got !..... it looks like a phisher 2 me.

Run your spyware program then try again and see if it does the same ..


----------



## Tildy

No I didn't click on it at all.
After I posted my query I ran both Spybot and SAS. Nothing nasty or unusual. Tried for a download again and got the same result. Opera has " Fraud Protection " in their security prefs which I have enabled.
I will visit the Opera forums to see if there are any discussions on this.

I did download with IE7 and everything seems to be normal with the download 

Thanks
Tildy


----------



## Blackmirror

http://thisissand.com/

Make a sand picture


----------



## MikeSwim07

Thats fun!


----------



## MikeSwim07

http://www.xs4all.nl/~jvdkuyp/flash/see.htm


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Glary Utilities Optimizes Your Windows PC


I've bin using it for quite some time now, it's a great programme, thanks for reminding me sweetie


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Blackmirror said:


> http://thisissand.com/
> 
> Make a sand picture


That's so cool!


----------



## franca

Blackmirror said:


> http://thisissand.com/
> 
> Make a sand picture


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> I've bin using it for quite some time now, it's a great programme, thanks for reminding me sweetie


Hi ya dotty.... your very welcome......


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

franca said:


> Not this 1 .......... I hope........


Not this thread! Other forum, I created one but one of Administrator told me off and deleted it.


----------



## franca

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Not this thread! Other forum, I created one but one of Administrator told me off and deleted it.


----------



## dotty999

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Not this thread! Other forum, I created one but one of Administrator told me off and deleted it.


so you've bin a naughty boy!


----------



## MikeSwim07

Mood Search


----------



## franca

Ex-Googlers launch rival search engine

Here


----------



## dr911

franca said:


> Ex-Googlers launch rival search engine
> 
> Here


Franca,

Your link don't work !! This is what link I got from you.
Link: http://ex-googlers launch rival search engine/


----------



## WhitPhil

The news item is everywhere

As for the Engine, it had rough first day and if they don't make it "unique" it won't be around long!


----------



## franca

dr911 said:


> Franca,
> 
> Your link don't work !! This is what link I got from you.
> Link: http://ex-googlers launch rival search engine/


Works for me ....

Try this....... http://www.cuil.com/


----------



## WhitPhil

*franca*

Your post had 2 links.

The first, as dr911 pointed out, was called "Ex-Googlers launch rival search engine" and linked to http://ex-googlers launch rival search engine/ and does not work and it is impossible that this worked for you!

The second said "here" and linked to www.cuil.com and obviously works fine.


----------



## Davec

Interesting. A search for cuil doesn't put them on the first page of results.


----------



## franca

WhitPhil said:


> *franca*
> 
> Your post had 2 links.
> 
> The first, as dr911 pointed out, was called "Ex-Googlers launch rival search engine" and linked to http://ex-googlers launch rival search engine/ and does not work and it is impossible that this worked for you!
> 
> The second said "here" and linked to www.cuil.com and obviously works fine.


No the one I posted as here was the one that I meant worked for me, I have no idea where the other one came from...


----------



## dr911

Ok, I was researching Search Engine like Cuil.com, reading the articles about this new Search Engine and came across a very interesting Search Engine called Search Me.

This I think is going to be 1 of the most interesting Search Engine created yet. I picked "Video" and up came a "screen shot" of the videos. It's like the I-Phone. Kind of like "stacking".check it out here: http://www.searchme.com/#


----------



## CTPhil

I won't be using Cuil any time soon. The layout is confusing and the photos with each entry often have nothing to do with the site in question. It may improve, but right now it's pretty rough.


----------



## franca

Cleepr Finds Music Videos


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

One forum that i have give up and decide to make up with forum and hate the other forum now! Because they banned my good mates that they done nothing wrong so i'm leaving it for my mates and their loss of members.

I'm in angry with one forum, that it....


----------



## Blackmirror

CCM you are still not angry
Please dont be 
Dont waste your energy 

Have a hug xxxxxx

Cool site for today is this one

Bush or Batman


----------



## franca

Send a virtual bouquet


----------



## MikeSwim07

That one is cool Franca.!


----------



## ferrija1

An amazingly simple yet amazingly simple speed reading utility.
http://www.spreeder.com/


----------



## ameliaa

Our beautiful planet.

http://www.greatdanepro.com/Blue Bueaty/index.htm


----------



## mattytun

very nice thanks i enjoyed that


----------



## thewonder

"GoogleBlack" an experimental add on for FireFox ala Mozilla.


----------



## ferrija1

FAIL Blog
http://failblog.org/
http://www.google.com/chrome?open


----------



## franca

xVideoServiceThief Downloads Video from Over 50 Sites

VideoService


----------



## mom2inky

cuil is good! but i was blown away using Ninja!! has anyone else tried it? http://www.ninja.com/


----------



## MikeSwim07

How is it "deadly accurate"?


----------



## ferrija1

MikeSwim07 said:


> How is it "deadly accurate"?


Because it's Google.


----------



## ferrija1

http://beta.tidaltv.com/?msrc=lucid_guide_728#17244


----------



## shannon08

Hey u have lot of funny jokes...
http://www.funtoosh.com/


----------



## franca

Fun with faces


----------



## mom2inky

well, hmmmmm on some searches it gives more sites to visit on some versus google not as much, so (oh under the search bar it has "deadly accurate" so....


----------



## franca

Fun crosswords


----------



## mom2inky

hi ya all!!! hope everyone has beautiful weather...it's fall in indiana. noticed in may 2007 i started a thread "books being read". recently i found this wonderful site http://www.goodreads.com/ where many, many people post books, synopsis, etc. it is a wow!


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.addictinggames.com/imperium.html


----------



## totamomo

Cool website to calculate value of any website

http://www.adminstool.com/domain-value/index.html


----------



## MikeSwim07

cool one ^


----------



## franca

Take a drive


----------



## dr911

totamomo said:


> Cool website to calculate value of any website
> 
> http://www.adminstool.com/domain-value/index.html


I check out TGF.......under http://www.techguy.org

$4,002,830..........sell it Mike !!!!


----------



## hewee

dr911 said:


> I check out TGF.......under http://www.techguy.org
> 
> $4,002,830..........sell it Mike !!!!


Why?

10 years from now the price will be even higher and 20 years even higher.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Too nice of a site to sell


----------



## ChuckE

Selling it does not necessarily make it any less "nice."

For $4M, and deposited into a saving account, drawing 4% interest (not unreasonable) gets you a nice and tidy $160,000 a year FOREVER, without touching the principal.

I could easily live on that - that's why.


----------



## franca

De-stress with fun games


----------



## franca

Stunning travel photos


----------



## DPage

Use all your widescreen resolution. Open two pages inside one site:

www.dualpage.com.br


----------



## sputnik365

http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/


----------



## hewee

DPage said:


> Use all your widescreen resolution. Open two pages inside one site:
> 
> www.dualpage.com.br


Hey cool I am replying from the 2nd window.


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> Hey cool I am replying from the 2nd window.


??? What's the surprise there? Windows is plural, as in Window*S*. I quite often have 5 to 10 windows open at the same time. No big deal.

*heewee*, you've been around for a long time, this should not be a "Hey cool ..." response from you.
Perhaps about 10, maybe 15 years ago (in the early days of the Internet) there used to be a "all4one" meta search engine that opened 4 windows for one search parameter. It would search (I think) Yahoo, AltaVista, Lycos, and AskJeeves, and opened one 4-part window with the results of each search engine (this was pre-Google time).

Way too often, people have their windows open to full-screen, so they see nothing of the other windows also opened. I can't work like that. That is a waste of screen-real-estate. Even to look at email, the full window width is tedious (all my screens are fairly large and most are wide screen). I was involved with electronic publishing, a long time ago, and studies were made to find what was the optimum line width for comfortable reading, and it was found that a line of about 10 words (+ or - two) was optimum (about 50 characters). Yet, I see so many people reading with widths so wide that 30 or 40 words would be on one line. You almost need a finger to hold on the screen to help read such long lines. But that is another subject, sorry.


----------



## hewee

ChuckE said:


> ??? What's the surprise there? Windows is plural, as in Window*S*. I quite often have 5 to 10 windows open at the same time. No big deal.
> 
> *heewee*, you've been around for a long time, this should not be a "Hey cool ..." response from you.
> Perhaps about 10, maybe 15 years ago (in the early days of the Internet) there used to be a "all4one" meta search engine that opened 4 windows for one search parameter. It would search (I think) Yahoo, AltaVista, Lycos, and AskJeeves, and opened one 4-part window with the results of each search engine (this was pre-Google time).
> 
> Way too often, people have their windows open to full-screen, so they see nothing of the other windows also opened. I can't work like that. That is a waste of screen-real-estate. Even to look at email, the full window width is tedious (all my screens are fairly large and most are wide screen). I was involved with electronic publishing, a long time ago, and studies were made to find what was the optimum line width for comfortable reading, and it was found that a line of about 10 words (+ or - two) was optimum (about 50 characters). Yet, I see so many people reading with widths so wide that 30 or 40 words would be on one line. You almost need a finger to hold on the screen to help read such long lines. But that is another subject, sorry.


Really it is not cool but I just tried it and said that. 
I did not like seeing the two smaller windows when I can see one large window or more then one window in tab or a new window that is more easy to read.


----------



## joe2cool

Bit creepy but able to send post cards of your pets talking (was shown on BBC1)

http://www.talkingpets.org/


----------



## DPage

ChuckE said:


> ??? What's the surprise there? Windows is plural, as in Window*S*. I quite often have 5 to 10 windows open at the same time. No big deal.
> 
> *heewee*, you've been around for a long time, this should not be a "Hey cool ..." response from you.
> Perhaps about 10, maybe 15 years ago (in the early days of the Internet) there used to be a "all4one" meta search engine that opened 4 windows for one search parameter. It would search (I think) Yahoo, AltaVista, Lycos, and AskJeeves, and opened one 4-part window with the results of each search engine (this was pre-Google time).
> 
> Way too often, people have their windows open to full-screen, so they see nothing of the other windows also opened. I can't work like that. That is a waste of screen-real-estate. Even to look at email, the full window width is tedious (all my screens are fairly large and most are wide screen). I was involved with electronic publishing, a long time ago, and studies were made to find what was the optimum line width for comfortable reading, and it was found that a line of about 10 words (+ or - two) was optimum (about 50 characters). Yet, I see so many people reading with widths so wide that 30 or 40 words would be on one line. You almost need a finger to hold on the screen to help read such long lines. But that is another subject, sorry.


But there's people who needs this funcion.

Like an investor, have to read and see his trades at the same time.


----------



## ChuckE

DPage said:


> But there's people who needs this funcion.
> 
> Like an investor, have to read and see his trades at the same time.


That is something two (or more) separate windows can easily accomplish. There are even widgets and other desktop tools that can view multiple trade sites at one time. And those widgets take up a lot less screen real-estate.


----------



## franca

How much to drive?


----------



## MikeSwim07

Cool one Franca


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> How much to drive?


Now that is better then Distance Check locates the distance and information about two US Zip Codes.
But you can move around on the maps at Distance Check.


----------



## ChuckE

Well the Cost to drive is interesting, however it assumes that you will fill up a complete tank on that first tank and then just get the rest at that (or those) next locations.

Filling up in California and then getting gas in Arizona (a cheaper place to buy gas) is not the way I would do it. I would get enough gas to ensure I could make it to AZ, then fill up there.

After trying the E2W and W2E (one direction calculates the fill up in the cheaper AZ) differences, I found an 8% difference.

But what really annoyed me was that there was no Hummer H2 selections. And so I could not actually find out what my costs might be.
But, thanks *Franca*, it was a "cool site."

HEY!, I also just found out that one point I calculated to, had me get gas at a city there was "$no data" and so they used $0 as a partial sum. That threw me off nearly a full tank-full price.


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> Now that is better then [sic] Distance Check locates the distance and information about two US Zip Codes.
> But you can move around on the maps at Distance Check.


DistanceCheck gave me a distance of "449.13 miles and 9.80 hours" to drive, whereas, Google Maps gave me "523 mi - about 7 hours 51 mins" for the same locations. I have driven this distance, and I have also used two different GPS units, and both agree with the Google estimates (within about 1%, distance and time) and I don't think I'll go to DistanceCheck again. Thanks anyway.

It looks like DistanceCheck does a "as the crow flies" distance approximation. (By the way, it has been found, and proved, that "as the crow flies" is anything but a straight line - but that is what it infers.


----------



## hewee

ChuckE said:


> DistanceCheck gave me a distance of "449.13 miles and 9.80 hours" to drive, whereas, Google Maps gave me "523 mi  about 7 hours 51 mins" for the same locations. I have driven this distance, and I have also used two different GPS units, and both agree with the Google estimates (within about 1%, distance and time) and I don't think I'll go to DistanceCheck again. Thanks anyway.
> 
> It looks like DistanceCheck does a "as the crow flies" distance approximation. (By the way, it has been found, and proved, that "as the crow flies" is anything but a straight line - but that is what it infers.


Well DistanceCheck still uses the google map but from what part of town does it come from and go to can add to the miles. They are great to use but if you know the town your driving in you also know other ways that are shorter and faster. Where I just moved from to where I am now over by my dads it use to have me go the other way to get on the freeway and drive all the way around to get over here and that is crazy. Now it does not show that but it takes just a couple roads to get over here. But I know another way where I take a short cut that is so much faster and at rush hour it's the only way to go but really any time it is better. But no maps like google will ever show you the best way but only the easy way with less turns and that is good if your driving some place you never been to.


----------



## franca

Discover new music


----------



## hewee

Listen to music.
http://www.cbsradio.com/index.html

I like this one here.
http://player.play.it/player/aolPlayer.html

http://player.play.it/


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> Well DistanceCheck still uses the google map but from what part of town does it come from and go to can add to the miles. They are great to use but if you know the town your driving in you also know other ways that are shorter and faster. Where I just moved from to where I am now over by my dads it use to have me go the other way to get on the freeway and drive all the way around to get over here and that is crazy. Now it does not show that but it takes just a couple roads to get over here. But I know another way where I take a short cut that is so much faster and at rush hour it's the only way to go but really any time it is better. But no maps like google will ever show you the best way but only the easy way with less turns and that is good if your driving some place you never been to.


Just because DistanceCheck shows GoogleMap endpoints, does not mean it used GoogleMaps to calculate a distance between two zipcodes.

GoogleMaps is not GoogleEarth. GoogleMaps calculates over roads. GoogleEarth shows satellite views, and its ruler is a straight line tool. (Not talking about the "Path - Ruler" tool of GoogleEarth, which can be used to measure via multiple points.)

Nope, sorry you've got to be wrong. I just used GoogleEarth and did a straight line from one location to the other and it came out to be 450 miles. That's within one half mile distance that your mentioned website, DistanceCheck, came up with. DistanceCheck MUST be using straight line miles, not road miles, at all.
Whereas GoogleMaps came up within 2 miles of the actual 453 road miles I really had traveled. Look, in just a "short" 450 trip, it is really unlikely that two different tools are going to come up 15% difference - if both are supposedly using the shortest path roads. Besides, it is very unlikely a road is ever going to be the same miles as a straight line when we're talking about a trip of several hundred miles.

On another try of DistanceCheck; I then entered my town, here in SoCal, and to a place I recently drove to in Pennsylvania. The actual road miles I drove was 2405 miles (according to my GPS), and also GoogleMaps came up within 5 miles of that (about 0.2% different). YET DistanceCheck came up with 2149 miles (about 10% different), and guess what the GoogleEarth straight line miles were? 2153 miles. Another straight line calculation.


----------



## joe2cool

hewee said:


> Listen to music.
> http://www.cbsradio.com/index.html
> 
> I like this one here.
> http://player.play.it/player/aolPlayer.html
> 
> http://player.play.it/


Nice Hewee love my music Cheers !!


----------



## hewee

Good info there Chuck.
I think DistanceCheck because it uses zip codes centers you in the zip code so yes it can be many mile off.


----------



## hewee

joe2cool said:


> Nice Hewee love my music Cheers !!


Rock on Joe and stay cool.


----------



## ChuckE

hewee said:


> Good info there Chuck.
> I think DistanceCheck because it uses zip codes centers you in the zip code so yes it can be many mile off.


But you can go to GoogleMaps and also use just the zip-codes to find the distance between locations. And then you will get road miles and approximate driving times, too.


----------



## hewee

Yes I see you can use the zip codes on google maps.
Plus you can adjust your route too so that is nice.
I went 3 ways from here to dads but all said 3.0 miles. But I bet that is right or very close because of how you get from here to there you have many side roads that can get you to one point.


----------



## franca

Monk E-Mail


----------



## dotty999

nice one Frank!


----------



## franca

What are your children saying?


----------



## franca

Learn Advanced Pumpkin Carving


----------



## joe2cool

The Top 100 Undiscovered Web Sites !!

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2327437,00.asp

Useful Fun sites


----------



## RSM123

New flash based physics learning game :

http://fantasticcontraption.com


----------



## Mumbodog

Totally mindless entertainment, but cool

http://www.maninthedark.com/


----------



## WhitPhil

Don't know if you found this, but if you double click in different places, rapidly, you get to create multiple men and then by dragging the cursor around, cause all the men to move/mingle.
(think I have the applet fairly swamped now. Moving vvveeeerrrry slowly!!


----------



## Mumbodog

Yeah, I did that, its processor intensive when you do.

Right click>Zoom In


----------



## joe2cool

http://www.bamkapow.com/g-i-joe-stop-motion-re-enacting-carpenter-s-the-thing--1644-p.html

G.I. Joe stop motion re-enacting Carpenter's The Thing!!


----------



## Mumbodog

Zombie Zombie, actually better than some of the stuff Holywood is producing these days!


----------



## franca

Vids for kids


----------



## franca

Classy evites


----------



## franca

Workplace 911.


----------



## joe2cool

http://www.musicovery.com/index2.php?ct=gb


----------



## franca

What's hot in your area?


----------



## joe2cool

Got this passed on


----------



## kaligt55

Just as a tip. I know there is a manual for everything on the internet. However wI have a large notebook with clear plastic inserts for paper. When I get something knew that has those stupid instructions not to mention serial numbers model and product numbers, I file them in this notebook. Come time to find it all I am looking for is that notebook which should be kept in one place. Hope this is added help. I have ADHD so I have to think up all this stuff to get by from day to day lol
kali


----------



## kaligt55

Pne other thing. I have had reason to use the internet for manuals before I began the system mentioned anpve. But you cab enter the serial number and a picture and manual may come up with many.


----------



## RSM123

Multi level riddles :

http://www.weffriddles.com/

The rules page is the first riddle. The answer is hidden somewhere on the page and needs to be copied the address bar of your browser.

==============

http://www.amnesya.com/


----------



## broadbanduk

yes it's true dear ........!!!!!!!


----------



## franca

Hand-Me-Downs is a Marketplace for Kid Gear


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello Frank, everyone. 

I came across this site today. It might be of interest to you.

Penny

http://www.stopbadware.org/


----------



## WhitPhil

http://www.theradio.com/


----------



## joe2cool

http://www.playauditorium.com/


----------



## franca

The antidote for Christmas spending


----------



## franca

A virtual book group


----------



## franca

Santa Welcomes You.


----------



## franca

Wheres Santa?


----------



## MikeSwim07

Cool sites Franca


----------



## franca

Time for fun and games


----------



## franca

Achieve your financial goals


----------



## franca

A fun science game


----------



## Byteman

Funny short videos "Which of us is better?"

Search Engine Rap Battle...

MSN vs. Google

MSN vs. Yahoo

Google vs. Yahoo

Note: There may be bad words, but they aren't clear enough for me to tell.


----------



## franca

Improve your reception


----------



## franca

Finding a sale


----------



## franca

Computer boot time survey


----------



## franca

Record your desktop


----------



## Fidelista

I aced it !! 
Well actually I lied! I missed 5 . Take your time .  >f

http://www.rethinkingschools.org/just_fun/games/mapgame.html


----------



## franca

Twitter


----------



## franca

Testing your network connection


----------



## Mumbodog

Nice link franca, thanks.


----------



## franca

Google Earth 5.0 Beta Released, Looks Incredible


----------



## franca

Organize photos locally and online


----------



## kaligt55

Hi,
Really neat sites you give to us. Thanks for the "time" and effort that many of us do not have. 
kal


----------



## rameam

Thanks for the connection test link, franca. Always wondered about my ISP. It did pass the test. Thanks again.


----------



## Mumbodog

https://suigintou.desudesudesu.org/4scrape/

click "Random"


----------



## dr911

Hey All,

Public Broadcasting System (PBS) television is so interesting. Here's a page in which you can watch videos of all the shows.

NERD TV: Some programs include:Avram Miller ,Co-founder Intel Capital.

Tim O'Reilly
Open Source Pioneer

Brewster Kahle
Internet Archive Founder

Max Levchin
Co-founder of PayPal

Very interesting concerning the internet & computers.

Link: http://www.pbs.org/cringely/nerdtv/shows/


----------



## vistajames

great







share dr911 :up:


----------



## 1002richards

Various tips tricks and links but not hacks, cracks or tweaks:

http://www.makeuseof.com/


----------



## rameam

1002richards said:


> Various tips tricks and links but not hacks, cracks or tweaks:
> 
> http://www.makeuseof.com/


Cool site! Thanks :up::up::up:


----------



## 1002richards

You're welcome.


----------



## mom2inky

since i slept since yesterday,might have posted this, but for all you avid readers..this site will blow your mind! http://zoomii.com/#home


----------



## clsxmas

mom2inky said:


> since i slept since yesterday,might have posted this, but for all you avid readers..this site will blow your mind! http://zoomii.com/#home


Thanks for the resource


----------



## franca

It's your birthday!


----------



## franca

Visit the library, virtually


----------



## 1002richards

Still recovering from my birthday and now loads to read ... thanks for the links!


----------



## franca

Blue whales


----------



## 1002richards

Thanks for the link. Brings back memories of whale watching off Cape Cod, and Monterey.


----------



## WhitPhil

franca said:


> Visit the library, virtually


You links to Kim Komando's site, is always to whatever is current. 
Thus, this link to the "Library" now shows the Blue Whales instead.

Somewhere on her site must be previously posted items. You should be linking to these instead.
(IMHO)


----------



## ChuckE

*WhitPhil*, that has been mentioned before, but some people refuse to learn. Or else they are more concerned about getting their post count up than they are to keeping their information relevant.

To keep these "Cool Sites" relevant, no matter when they are read, the links must be stable. Having a link to a moving target only confuses the reader. But, I'm sure that your insight as to the changing subject of the Komando link will be as ignored as mine was.


----------



## Mumbodog

Mr Mullet

http://www.adultswim.com/games/game/index.html?game=mrmullet


----------



## Mumbodog

http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/images-inside-human-body-images/8292


----------



## RootbeaR

Mumbodog said:


> http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/images-inside-human-body-images/8292


Those are cool pics.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Wow Mumbodog, those images are amazing.


----------



## Mumbodog

If you have the time

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=microscopic+images&aq=f&oq=


----------



## dr911

Mumbodog said:


> http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/images-inside-human-body-images/8292


Thanks.....I always wondered what my RBCs looked like :}


----------



## clsxmas

The Breast Cancer site is having trouble getting enough people to click on their site daily to meet their quota of donating at least one free mammogram a day to a woman who cannot afford it. It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on 'donating a mammogram' for free (pink window in the middle).

This doesn't cost you a thing. Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate mammogram in exchange for advertising.

Here's the web site! Pass it along to people you know.

http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/


----------



## franca

WhitPhil said:


> You links to Kim Komando's site, is always to whatever is current.
> Thus, this link to the "Library" now shows the Blue Whales instead.
> 
> Somewhere on her site must be previously posted items. You should be linking to these instead.
> (IMHO)


This will help..

When a link doesn't work If you go to the Kim Komando site and copy and paste it in the search box you will find the correct link...........Visit the library, virtually


----------



## MikeSwim07

clsxmas said:


> The Breast Cancer site is having trouble getting enough people to click on their site daily to meet their quota of donating at least one free mammogram a day to a woman who cannot afford it. It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on 'donating a mammogram' for free (pink window in the middle).
> 
> This doesn't cost you a thing. Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate mammogram in exchange for advertising.
> 
> Here's the web site! Pass it along to people you know.
> 
> http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/


That's a really nice site. I go there every day and also click for things like food and the rainforest too!


----------



## franca

It works now,,,

Visit the library, virtually


----------



## Mumbodog

Thrills, thrills, thrills

http://www.thrillarena.com/

http://sidecarpete.com/images/site/wall/2.jpg


----------



## franca

View Earth live from space....... HERE  &  HERE


----------



## name is guy

hey is there a site like this for car scamatics


----------



## Mumbodog

Possibly, but may not be free

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/re...771573277254CC23DFDF9F7DA892BC5.diyprod1-b2c2


----------



## ChuckE

name is guy said:


> hey is there a site like this for car scamatics


Just Google for it.
It might be useful if you actually spell it correctly, suggesting "schematics"

That is, unless you really meant "scamatics" ??
(Is that a transmission to get us the hell out of here? )


----------



## franca

Online disability community


----------



## name is guy

hay man i was a ld/bd/add and proud of it, i know i cant spell but im working on it , this blows im posting this same issue in do your self threads, need some kind great detailed info on how my car is built for free. Like that other guy said it cost some, so what is my version of ''scamatics'' again???


----------



## RootbeaR

name is guy said:


> hay man i was a ld/bd/add and proud of it, i know i cant spell but im working on it , this blows im posting this same issue in do your self threads, need some kind great detailed info on how my car is built for free. Like that other guy said it cost some, so what is my version of ''scamatics'' again???


Car dealers make money on service. Good luck finding it for free.

Web browsers, many of them any way, have this cool little thing called "spell check."

You should check it out for a spell.


----------



## ChuckE

Spell check would not have helped me in deciphering what was there.  
I don't have a clue what was said, intended, or even approximated. 

By the way, while there are some tools in some browsers that do some spell checking, I find that "tinySpell" is a really good spell checker, which also works in ANY field (webpages, documents, anything) that you can type into. A really good *free *tool. (Now, ... if there was only a free grammar checker (software, NOT an online service, which are around)... :up


----------



## franca

Update your desktop


----------



## dotty999

from that site you can choose a pic you would like as your desktop, below each image is a download link for each screen size and that's it!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> from that site you can choose a pic you would like as your desktop, below each image is a download link for each screen size and that's it!


U have 2 click on the wallpaper link @ the top right dotty...the pic will load then U choose what size U want U can select more from the dropdown menu on the left hope that helps....


----------



## dotty999

yea I got it!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> yea I got it!


Who's a clever girl !.......:up:


----------



## dotty999

it's a gift


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> it's a gift


I know !..


----------



## dotty999

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## name is guy

''WTF''... ,what's up with everyone and there pets...


----------



## mom2inky

hey all...is ever going to be WARM here in indiana? well it is indiana! hope everyone is doing good. not sure how many cool sites i can put here, so will put only three now. 
from this great site, a link from them (duckduckgo) http://www.fastcompany.com/
http://duckduckgo.com/
new one also http://www.pcworld.com/article/158049/10_web_sites_that_will_matter_in_2009.html
http://www.weirdfacts.com/


----------



## ChuckE

I see a lot of "Cool sites" but seldom do I see one so cool to really recommend. Here is an exception, for me:
http://users.telenet.be/kixx/


----------



## dr911

ChuckE said:


> I see a lot of "Cool sites" but seldom do I see one so cool to really recommend. Here is an exception, for me:
> http://users.telenet.be/kixx/


CheckE,

That is too cool. Thanks for the link !!!!


----------



## name is guy

reminded me allot of the three stooges but new age ,very cool.


----------



## franca

Stunning design


----------



## franca

Edit your photos online.

You can work with layers, apply effects and so much more. Its Image Editor provides all the tools an intermediate user needs.

Now, there is something to be said for simplicity. Maybe you just want to resize images or make minor corrections.

Advanced options often get in the way of simple tasks. So, for those times, check out pixlr's Photo Express. It provides basic tools for quick editing!

HERE


----------



## mom2inky

i'm probably not doing this right...like it should be a "new thread" let me know. ran into this site:
http://www.indiaonrent.com/
and was blown away! from the home page if you click on any item on the list to the left, at the bottom is a section random entries and below that random images. if you click on any random entry and/or random images, it takes to you a new page and below is again new random entries/random images. WOW! you could be on that site for days!!


----------



## franca

Absolutely Amazing


----------



## WhitPhil

http://bumptop.com/


----------



## musikman1

Usermanual site from Kim Komando.

I love her. I want to bear her children.

NOW, if we can just find a repository for SERVICE manuals!!!

I have a Panasonic 4-line cordless phone system with base unit and eight extensions. With a little help from the service manual, I was able to pull up the mw rating of the transmitter a tad, and then splice in an outdoor 6dbi gain dipole antenna, so now I can use it all over the 1 acre yard, even in my workroom back on the "south 40.."

Rick


----------



## ChuckE

Is there supposed to be a link there? If you are only informing us that Kim's site has a "Cool Sites" page, that is only available to her subscriber's, IE: "_To read this article you must be a Kim's Club Member_", well thanks, but not too useful.

You could just go to that link, for us, see whatever link she (or actually her staff) is suggesting, and then tell us that, and where it is.

Now you might say that is illegal, but it isn't. It might be a bit shady, but whatever websites anyone uncovers, discovers, or creates on the Internet is fair game. We all have access to to it. It would be up to the owner of the website to either permit or restrict access. In most cases the website owner is going to appreciate the extra traffic being driven.


----------



## musikman1

Heya Chuck!

I'm so sorry. My reply was to the original poster of message #1, which contained a site for finding consumer manuals online. The site was:

http://www.usersmanualguide.com/

and it was credited to Kim Commando.

I was replying to that original poster, not noticing that several hundred messages had passed by in the mean time..

As long as I have to apologize and do my penance for not quoting, I might as well offer a similar site to the above, in case they don't have the manual you're lookiing for..!

http://www.devicemanuals.com/

All my best, and please accept my "mea culpa!"

Rick



ChuckE said:


> Is there supposed to be a link there? If you are only informing us that Kim's site has a "Cool Sites" page, that is only available to her subscriber's, IE: "_To read this article you must be a Kim's Club Member_", well thanks, but not too useful.
> 
> You could just go to that link, for us, see whatever link she (or actually her staff) is suggesting, and then tell us that, and where it is.
> 
> Now you might say that is illegal, but it isn't. It might be a bit shady, but whatever websites anyone uncovers, discovers, or creates on the Internet is fair game. We all have access to to it. It would be up to the owner of the website to either permit or restrict access. In most cases the website owner is going to appreciate the extra traffic being driven.


----------



## hewee

musikman1 said:


> Usermanual site from Kim Komando.
> 
> I love her. I want to bear her children.
> 
> NOW, if we can just find a repository for SERVICE manuals!!!
> 
> I have a Panasonic 4-line cordless phone system with base unit and eight extensions. With a little help from the service manual, I was able to pull up the mw rating of the transmitter a tad, and then splice in an outdoor 6dbi gain dipole antenna, so now I can use it all over the 1 acre yard, even in my workroom back on the "south 40.."
> 
> Rick


http://www.usersmanualguide.com/

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search

http://owneriq.net/


----------



## musikman1

User manual sites:

http://www.usersmanualguide.com/

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search

http://owneriq.net/

Hey, those are great, kudos!

Rick


----------



## hewee

Your welcome


----------



## franca

These photos were taken through microscopes. And talk about getting a close-up view!

You can see scales on moths, spider claws, grains of salt and so much more. I'm a big fan of macro photography. But these photos take it to the next level!

Here


----------



## franca

Have you tried Bing?


----------



## dotty999

nice one Frank! I found more catz


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> nice one Frank! I found more catz


You did !.......wohooooooooo..:up:


----------



## mom2inky

is this forum really closed? hope there is somewhere we can post helpful/fun/interesting sites! please let me know! thanks


----------



## LauraMJ

Hi,

We have no forum titled: Cool Site of the Day.


----------



## mom2inky

maybe i mistook this as a forum..? just wondered where we could post "cool sites"
http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=128885


----------



## LauraMJ

The link you gave took me to "search results." A list of threads for search words you entered.

Here are our list of forums:

http://forums.techguy.org/


----------



## LauraMJ

> just wondered where we could post "cool sites"


I think there is a thread around somewhere about "cool sites," but I don't remember where right off hand. Maybe check the Random forum?


----------



## stantley

Yes, it's in Tech Tips & Tricks. http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/488423-cool-site-day-93.html


----------



## JohnWill

Merged and reopened original thread.


----------



## Gizzy

JohnWill said:


> Merged and reopened original thread.


Did you also mean to move it to "Site Comments & Suggestions"?


----------



## Jason08

I'm trying to figure out why it's here, too.


----------



## Cookiegal

Looks like John did the merge in the wrong direction. I've put it back in Tech Tips & Tricks now.


----------



## dr911

Hey All,

I got this cute little site:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Help

Now here's the trick: Take out the "Help" word & put any word or phrase it it's place.

Example:http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Techguy+forums.

Have fun


----------



## mom2inky

this is AWESOME!!! at the end of the "entry" is Other Posts. then if you click on one of the "other posts" at the end of that page are more "other posts" love it, love it, love it!!
http://www.crookedbrains.net/


----------



## mom2inky

everytime i think of, play again, i smile and laugh!
http://www.theevolutionofdance.com/


----------



## dotty999

mom2inky said:


> everytime i think of, play again, i smile and laugh!
> http://www.theevolutionofdance.com/


that was brilliant! so funny that guy so has rhythm which is very refreshing as most seem to have 2 left feet!

I remember doing some of those dances years ago!


----------



## franca

Rentoni. This free site helps you track items you've lent or borrowed.

Once you sign up, add items. Enter a description and set a date by which the item should be returned.

Two days before the date, you'll receive a reminder about the item. You can also choose to send a reminder to someone else.

Rentoni is a great way to track your belongings. You'll never have to worry about lending an item to friends!

Rentoni


----------



## franca

s4ve.as (that's pronounced "save as") can help! It is a free site that lets you share files of any size!

The site is simple to use. Just select your file and then click Open to upload. The upload can take a while, depending on the file size.

You're given a link that you can share with others. Your file will be available for 24 hours.

You may have multiple files you want to share. Fortunately, you don't need to upload them separately. Just ZIP them and upload the single ZIP file!

Here


----------



## franca

Google has launched a new way to view the news on its site: fast flip. It presents you with screen shots from news sites.

So, you don't just see headlines and blurbs. You'll get a quick glimpse of the site. Beneath it, you'll see the headline.

Click on a screen shot to get a closer look. Then, use the arrows at either side to flip through different stories.

Want to read an entire story? Simply click on the screen shot when you're in flip view. You'll be taken to the site. It makes online news much more enjoyable!

HERE


----------



## hewee

I like the fast flip.


----------



## RSM123

Online photo editing solution :

http://www.pixlr.com/editor/


----------



## dr911

Hey All,

Ever wonder "How do I clean the INSIDE of my computer screen ??

Check here: http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## franca

dr911 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Ever wonder "How do I clean the INSIDE of my computer screen ??
> 
> Check here: http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


Good one.......:up:


----------



## franca

Everything Hubble


----------



## franca

Coin Jar Calculator


----------



## dotty999

fun with alphabet letters


----------



## franca

Was that e-mail read?


----------



## franca

The site doesn't use image names or metadata to find matches. Rather, it uses image identification technology for more accuracy.

Of course, you don't need to be a photographer to use TinEye. Use it to find a higher resolution copy of an image. Or, see how others have modified images. Check its Cool Searches page for fun ideas.

TinEye has more than one billion images indexed. It adds more each week. Still, it won't catch every image online.

TinEye

From Kim Komando site..


----------



## franca

Enjoy the fall weather


----------



## franca

Pick colors with ease


----------



## franca

Find your phone


----------



## franca

Fun for kids


----------



## franca

Humble pumpkin carvings


----------



## franca

Get your cute fix


----------



## HalTrout

on route sixty six


----------



## franca

AMBER Alerts on your phone


----------



## franca

HalTrout said:


> on route sixty six


----------



## Fidelista

http://www.malevole.com/mv/misc/toast/
 >f


----------



## franca

Fidelista said:


> http://www.malevole.com/mv/misc/toast/
> >f


Cool..pardon the pun...


----------



## franca

Get the lowdown on food safety


----------



## Fidelista

franca said:


> Cool..pardon the pun...


I am not over toast !  >f
http://www.messybeast.com/baragami/baragami.htm


----------



## franca

Never forget anything again


----------



## dotty999

who are you?


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> who are you?


I'm whoever U want me to be.....


----------



## mom2inky

just found this site...it's postings are simple, yet profound. it's conveyance of a thought, statement is profound. you will experience a gambit of emotions! The statement above, per wake up tiger should not be that but: If I were not myself, I would like to be somebody like myself. http://wakeuptiger.blogspot.com/

_{Editing was done by a Moderator to remove a very small comment that should not appear in our forums- see the Rules}_


----------



## franca

Brainy games


----------



## franca

Get more from your browser's address bar..

futz.me


----------



## franca

Find your favorite shows


----------



## franca

Convert PDF files to Word documents


----------



## franca

A fun diversion


----------



## *aussie_blondie

franca said:


> The recent release of AOL subscribers' search history should be a warning. Our searches often are archived.
> 
> Unfortunately, these searches could be tracked back to us. They could reveal glimpses of our private lives.
> 
> Which brings us to Google. This popular search site uses cookies. An ID number can link the searches you make over any period of time. But, you can do something about it.
> 
> Download G-Zapper. It will show you if you have a Google cookie on your machine. I did. But I was able to remove it and block future Google cookies.
> 
> When you visit the site, just click the download link. This will install the basic version of G-Zapper. There's also a Professional Edition that requires a payment; it will look for cookies from other search sites. It works on Windows 95 or later running Internet Explorer 5.0 or higher, or Firefox 1.5 or higher.
> 
> http://www.dummysoftware.com/
> 
> From Kim Komando...


The programme found a nasty for me. Who would have thought? Thank you very, very much, Kim.


----------



## *aussie_blondie

http://www.stumbleupon.com

*Info. from stumbleupon site**: StumbleUpon helps you discover and share great websites. As you click Stumble!, we deliver high-quality pages matched to your personal preferences. These pages have been explicitly recommended by your friends or one of 8 million+ other websurfers with interests similar to you. Rating these sites you like () automatically shares them with like-minded people  and helps you discover great sites your friends recommend.*


----------



## *aussie_blondie

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/herocomplex/2009/11/usc-professor-creates-alien-language-for-avatar.html

I clicked on this url which has an article about the creation of a whole new language for the

alens in the movie "Avatar". Five hours later I was still there clicking on links, especially the

ones from "random silliness.'

One more that I _must_ tell you'all about is http://www.giveawayoftheday.com Every day there's a new

free programme to download. The free offer lasts for 24 hours. And some of them are really worth having on

your computer. The people there will even email you every day to let you know what that day's give away is. Cool.


----------



## *aussie_blondie

Just one more. http://www.dictionary.com

This site is not just an on-line dictionary. If you mis-spell a word it will suggest

alternatives. There is also a good thesaurus and an encyclopedia and a translator which I

haven't checked out yet.It's the site I always go to for a spell-check, if I can remember

how to spell 'dictionary' that is. 

Btw, are we allowed to post links to tasteful adult pix sites and adult humour sites here

please?


----------



## paisanol69

*aussie_blondie said:


> Just one m ore. http://www.dictionary.com
> 
> This site is not just an on-line dictionary. If you mis-spell a word it will suggest
> 
> alternatives. There is also a good thesaurus and an encyclopedia and a translator which I
> 
> haven't checked out yet.It's the site I always go to for a spell-check, if I can remember
> 
> how to spell 'dictionary' that is.
> 
> Btw, are we allowed to post links to tasteful adult pix sites and adult humour sites here
> 
> please?


to that would be no, for at least 2 reasons that I can think of...

1. This is a child friendly web site, and any link you post has the potential of being seen/viewed by young children...not a good idea, IMO

2. If you only posted the links you are asking about in a thread/reply and nothing else, it would be considered as a spam attempt, also not a good idea, IMO


----------



## *aussie_blondie

Fur enough. Thank you for your answer.


----------



## franca

Track flights the easy way


----------



## franca

casttv's Channel


----------



## franca

Interactive editable maps


----------



## hewee

Wow I can see my truck in the drive way.


----------



## franca

Create a work of art


----------



## franca

Add custom frames to your photos


----------



## franca

Snow!


----------



## franca

Dancing with the elves


----------



## franca

TuneChecker


----------



## franca

OpenGeoscience


----------



## franca

Put your personality to the test


----------



## franca

Explore Santa's workshop


----------



## franca

a2z WordFinder Makes You a Better Scrabble


----------



## new tech guy

Cool site for making and listening to music playlists, Cool if you want music at the office or somthing where your home music collection cannot be accessed, why not do it online?
http://www.playlist.com/


----------



## franca

Kick back in front of the fire


----------



## franca

new tech guy said:


> Cool site for making and listening to music playlists, Cool if you want music at the office or somthing where your home music collection cannot be accessed, why not do it online?
> http://www.playlist.com/


Cool!.:up:


----------



## telecom69

new tech guy said:


> Cool site for making and listening to music playlists, Cool if you want music at the office or somthing where your home music collection cannot be accessed, why not do it online?
> http://www.playlist.com/


Good site :up: but had to export the playlists to Windows Media player so they will play


----------



## new tech guy

Hm, that is odd telecom, mine played just fine straight from the web browser. Maybe somthing wrong with flash? I beleive that is the engine the site uses.


----------



## telecom69

Hi new tech guy, :up: I just tried again and this time it worked as it should,from the browser,must have missed something first time round  but at least I found out it works by exporting as well


----------



## franca

Dont forget the gift tags


----------



## franca

Following Santa


----------



## franca

Record your computer screen the easy way

ScreenToaster will help you record your computer screen. You can make a quick video showing how to do something on the computer.

With ScreenToaster, there is nothing to install on your machine. That's convenient! Just visit ScreenToaster's site, register and start using the service.

Your videos will be stored on ScreenToaster's site. You can also upload them to YouTube. You can make your video public or private. You can also download it to your computer!.......from Kim komando site.

ScreenToaster


----------



## Fidelista

:up::up::up: >f

http://www.franklinairshow.com/Video...2010 Net.WMV


----------



## telecom69

Fidelista said:


> :up::up::up: >f
> 
> http://www.franklinairshow.com/Video...2010 Net.WMV


Just tried that link,it says it has been removed ....


----------



## hewee

telecom69 said:


> Just tried that link,it says it has been removed ....


Bet the link was shorten and the text of the link you see was copied because you see the ... in the link.

But maybe this is it.

http://www.franklinairshow.com/Video/2010 FFC Net.WMV

From: http://www.franklinairshow.com/


----------



## telecom69

That was it Harry, :up: thank you so much and Happy New Year to you


----------



## hewee

You're welcome telecom69. I guess I even got the right video too.


----------



## Fidelista

hewee said:


> Bet the link was shorten and the text of the link you see was copied because you see the ... in the link.
> 
> But maybe this is it.
> 
> http://www.franklinairshow.com/Video/2010 FFC Net.WMV
> 
> From: http://www.franklinairshow.com/


Thank you hewee , I did not know problem with link .
Hope it was enjoyed !  >f


----------



## telecom69

This link wouldnt display http://www.franklinairshow.com/Video...0FFC Net.WMV
but the other one did ....


----------



## hewee

Sites rename links to keep what you see at a set size so really long ones that can make it so you have to scroll side ways to see the link.

But you're always see the ... added. 
So alway highlight the link and your see in the "Status Bar" the whole link.
Or always use the "copy location" so it copies the whole link and never use just copy because that only copies the part of the link you can see.

I use a Firefox add-on that also makes it east to copy renamed links.

Copy Link Text (CoLT)
http://www.borngeek.com/firefox/colt/
or 
CoLT

Use the BBCode one that works almost every where.

Makes it so easy to not only copy the link but if it's renamed you can copy that part also and do it all very easy.

If your using Firefox then your love using it.


----------



## franca

Funky Lunch..


----------



## franca

Get your to-do list under control


----------



## franca

Instapaper is a great way to save articles for later reading. It's much more convenient than e-mailing links to yourself!...from Kim Komando site.


----------



## franca

Watch live TV from around the world

There's never anything on TV. You can channel surf all day and never find a good show. There must be a better alternative.

Well, how about channel surfing around the world? You could watch music videos from Japan. Or you could catch the local news out of Baghdad.

Livestation lets you do that and more. This program lets you stream live TV from around the world. .............The service has a partnership with several high profile stations. These include the BBC, Aljazeera English and France 24. Many channels on Livestation are news outlets. It's interesting to see current events from a different point of view.

There are also user-created streams. These are real channels from a number of countries. These channels cover everything from music to nature. You can even stream radio broadcasts from other countries.

It's eye opening to see what others watch every day. And you just might find a new favorite channel.

Cost: Free..........from Kim Komando site

HERE


----------



## paisanol69

franca said:


> Watch live TV from around the world
> 
> Theres never anything on TV. You can channel surf all day and never find a good show. There must be a better alternative.
> 
> Well, how about channel surfing around the world? You could watch music videos from Japan. Or you could catch the local news out of Baghdad.
> 
> Livestation lets you do that and more. This program lets you stream live TV from around the world. .............The service has a partnership with several high profile stations. These include the BBC, Aljazeera English and France 24. Many channels on Livestation are news outlets. Its interesting to see current events from a different point of view.
> 
> There are also user-created streams. These are real channels from a number of countries. These channels cover everything from music to nature. You can even stream radio broadcasts from other countries.
> 
> Its eye opening to see what others watch every day. And you just might find a new favorite channel.
> 
> Cost: Free..........from Kim Komando site
> 
> HERE


....however, after visiting your link, I discovered that it's not all free, there is a subscription fee for some of the channels. It got a bit confusing as to which were really free, so I didn't bother to download the software.

I don't trust sites that cant seem to get it together wrt to the accuracy of what they are advertising on their site, so I wont risk the chance of getting spyware, or malware on my computer. I will wait for someone else to be the guinea pig!


----------



## franca

YouTube has its own music discovery tool. Just visit the site and enter an artist's name. It will create a video playlist for you.

The playlist will include songs by the band you specified. It will also include music from similar artists.

You can remove songs you don't like from the playlist. Or, use the tools to add other songs and artists that you like. When you're done, you can save your playlist for later!

HERE  From Kim Komando site..


----------



## franca

Impressive new video technology.

As the video is playing, you can zoom in to get a closer look. You can also click and drag to pan around.

You'll get a full 360-degree view of the situation in Haiti. The zooming and panning is seamless; you won't notice any hiccups in the video.

The technology certainly is impressive. And, these videos show how the technology can be put to good use!

From Kim Komando site...................HERE

And don't forget that you can still give to recovery efforts in Haiti....HERE


----------



## Freemorrison

That truly is amazing - thank you Franca.

This one is really just silly>

"New Technique to Clean the Inside of Your Monitor"

"Spring is almost here - it's easy to clean the outside of your monitor - this link will clean the inside as well - get an early start on spring cleaning, click the link below to see the high tech device go to work'.

http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## hrlow2

Silly,but cute.


----------



## franca

Freemorrison said:


> That truly is amazing - thank you Franca.
> 
> This one is really just silly>
> 
> "New Technique to Clean the Inside of Your Monitor"
> 
> "Spring is almost here - it's easy to clean the outside of your monitor - this link will clean the inside as well - get an early start on spring cleaning, click the link below to see the high tech device go to work'.
> 
> http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


Nice one....:up: I like it.....


----------



## Castle_Rock

A site I like is the "Make a Police Sketch, you can create some neat faces.

Link HERE


----------



## franca

Castle_Rock said:


> A site I like is the "Make a Police Sketch, you can create some neat faces.
> 
> Link HERE


:up:


----------



## franca

A simple music-maker


----------



## Freemorrison

Click and Create
http://www.creaktif.com/


----------



## fytsg

*Networktools.nl*

NetworkTools is a website that offers FREE webmaster tools including:

Whois Records
Ping Hosts
DNS Records
Trace Hosts
Display Host Information
Domains on IP
Reverse IP Checker
Check Spam Blacklists
RBL Checker

Enjoy


----------



## Duckman69

I know a lot of people are against these type of sites, but I love these guys - only thing is you have to log in every 6 months or your account will get deleted, but I have about 100 different accounts online with about 50 different passwords, I dont believe in reusing the same passwords & I sure as heck cant remember most of them when sometimes 2-3 months goes by before logging in again... anyway this site stores all your user names & passwords in an encrypted online storage area accessible from anywhere 

http://www.passpack.com/en/home/


----------



## franca

Watch free classic movies online


----------



## franca

St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Fidelista

A old cold warrior >f

http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2010/03/12/ekranoplan/


----------



## rameam

http://www.flippity.com/alpha/

Map local ebay listings


----------



## franca

Create fun, flame-inspired drawings


----------



## hewee

Cool and there is this one too called Fluid Painter.
http://www.escapemotions.com/experiments/fluid_painter/index.html


----------



## shqiuolopopo

My top 5 great sites:
http://customize.org/firefox
http://www.mil-shield.com
http://www.apple.com/
http://www.stalker-game.com/
http://www.stalker-game.com/

My top 1200 bad sites:
http://www.java.com
www.historianofthefuture.com.....there are tons....


----------



## *aussie_blondie

Thanks, Franca, and the others who posted. I've had hours of fun at those urls.

The whole rathergood site is okay for an hours browsing. I especially like http://www.rathergood.com/punk_kittens and http://www.rathergood.com/lolcats


----------



## franca

*aussie_blondie said:


> Thanks, Franca, and the others who posted. I've had hours of fun at those urls.
> 
> The whole rathergood site is okay for an hours browsing. I especially like http://www.rathergood.com/punk_kittens and http://www.rathergood.com/lolcats


Your welcome, good to see you back again..


----------



## franca

A tool for repairing seriously infected PCs


----------



## BigEarthquake

www.pictures.com rocks


----------



## hrlow2

to BigEarthquake.

Link doesn't work as you have it.


----------



## hewee

http://www.pictures.com


----------



## Freemorrison

Thanks hewee
I believer that is better than Goggle Image Ripper
http://dearcomputer.nl/gir/


----------



## franca

Watch the Masters Tournament online... HERE & HERE


----------



## franca

Find pet-friendly vacation spots


----------



## franca

Hundreds of certificate templates for free


----------



## franca

Air combat from the old days


----------



## franca

Help for solving tricky crossword puzzles


----------



## franca

Compare the world's tallest buildings


----------



## franca

Turn your photos & videos into pure amazing beautifully orchestrated, completely unique 
video pieces from your photos, video clips and music. animoto


----------



## franca

Tons of information about World War II


----------



## franca

A free virtual drummer


----------



## Skyholder

franca said:


> You can send yourself text messages as reminders. And you can schedule them for any time in the future. Know someone who's forgetful? You can schedule a reminder for them, too.
> 
> http://www.ohdontforget.com/
> 
> From Kim Komando...


Thank you!
Very cool.
Skyholder


----------



## RichardGibson

A great site for finding bargains on ebay (combines a few different searches):

www.baycrazy.com


----------



## ChuckE

An interesting Text-To-Speak website, click here.

It has modifiers for gender, speed, pitch, echo, even nationality (it does not translate).


----------



## ntlgnce

bearbottoms said:


> Not sure if this has been put up. Take pictures walking around an object, send it to this site and they make a 3D out of it:
> 
> http://www.picturecloud.com/


This is an ad site.


----------



## Mr. Newton

Here is a cool site,
http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=ea7544b086a8473bd90e4c1e3&id=6a424f26b1&e=cc1958cd78#


----------



## Mr. Newton

Another cool site
http://www.webbyawards.com/


----------



## Ragtube

I wanted to add my site....http://www.m.ragtube.com (iphone link) which is my indie music site... still want to add more things to it. My next add-on will be a preview of the MP3s before purchase. So tell me what you guys think. The site is designed to play MP4 not flash... so looking @ it from the desktop truly is a waste... you have to look at it from your mobile (iphone)


----------



## itsmevader

_*Content Edited*_

itsmevader, 
I've removed the link you posted. Be advised that any further links posted of this nature will result in your account being permanently banned.


----------



## funguy123us

of course I love the site in my signature


----------



## franca

Welcome to CafeMom


----------



## nodeposit

http://www.wolframalpha.com/

*Computational* search engine. Closest thing to beating Google.


----------



## franca

How I get smart using YouTube - Video Tip


----------



## itsmevader

*edited*


----------



## LauraMJ

itsmevader,

This is the second time you've been warned about posting links to inappropriate sites. Hopefully, a week off from TSG will make it clear that we will not tolerate those sites. If there is a next time, your account will be permanently disabled.


----------



## franca

Fourth of July is Independence Day


----------



## franca

amazing storm images


----------



## franca

The suspicious Website will be checked by 19 Web scanner services. That provides a lot of scanning redundancy. You will get a compiled verdict about the Website's safety.

You can also check reports from each scanner. That's useful if only one scanner reports a problem. You can check to see what the scanner found.

Scan Websites for viruses

From Kim Komando web-site..


----------



## Fidelista

http://www.lov2xlr8.no/broch1.html
 >f


----------



## franca

Find out what's wrong with your plants


----------



## franca

Read picture information online


----------



## franca

Virtually arrange your house


----------



## franca

See a picture of where you grew up (This is GREAT!)

THIS IS REALLY AMAZING. YOU MUST CHECK OUT YOUR OLD NEIGHBORHOOD.

See a picture of where 
you grew up

This is really amazing....Check out some of your old "haunts."

When you enter an address you will see a picture of that place. There's a little map with a little man on it - you can move the little man up and down the block if you need to. I just looked at my childhood home! Really nice 
website!

http://www.vpike.com/


----------



## mom2inky

good morn all! hey franca, when i clicked on http://tempalias.com/#/ it indicated
502 bad gateway. hmmm


----------



## hrlow2

Worked for me.


----------



## franca

mom2inky said:


> good morn all! hey franca, when i clicked on http://tempalias.com/#/ it indicated
> 502 bad gateway. hmmm


Strange it works for me..Try it again,.....HERE


----------



## franca

Celebrate the art of Norman Rockwell


----------



## Tildy

franca said:


> Celebrate the art of Norman Rockwell


Marvelous collection..thanks for posting


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Celebrate the art of Norman Rockwell


That was great to see.


----------



## d8xter

70 Billion Pixels Budapest. The largest photo on Earth 
Requires Silverlight to view in Windows, and Moonlight in the case of Ubuntu.


----------



## franca

Amazing photos & history in our National Archives


----------



## Mr. Newton

A Canadian archive website:
http://info.wlu.ca/~wwwhist/faculty/sneylan/musha.html


----------



## franca

See the Titanic like never before


----------



## franca

Draw and have fun with flowers

Click and drag your mouse cursor around the screen. Flower-like groups of Bezier curves are created in your mouse's wake. You can also click on the page to create single flowers.

There are a few limited controls. You can set the variability of sizes, shapes and colors. Each setting slider has two ends you can move.

You can click Clear to start over. Or click Save to finalize the image. Then right-click on it and select Save Image As.

From Kim Komando site..


----------



## franca

Football fan? You'll love this site

This site gives you the answer. Select the game you recorded. Then select a point variance for one or both teams. For example, your team lost by 20 points.

The site tells you if you should watch the game or not. But it doesn't give you the final score-unless you ask. So you'll know it's a good game to watch without it being ruined.

You can also set up e-mail and text alerts for certain teams. You will get a notification after every game. It will tell you if the game was worth watching or not. The Web site covers NFL, NHL, NBA and MLB.

From Kim Komando site..


----------



## franca

See Fall's colors wherever you live


----------



## hrlow2

For the jokers or the repairmen that wants to drum up some repeat business.

http://rjlpranks.com/pranks/


----------



## hewee

hrlow2 said:


> For the jokers or the repairmen that wants to drum up some repeat business.
> 
> http://rjlpranks.com/pranks/


I have played with all or most of them.
Standalone programs that are fun.


----------



## franca

Free language translations


----------



## Fidelista

hewee said:


> I have played with all or most of them.
> Standalone programs that are fun.


Are these safe to play with ? >f


----------



## hewee

Fidelista said:


> Are these safe to play with ? >f


Well I did not have fun playing with something not safe. 

Yes I played with them back years ago on my old 95a and 98SE computer and the worse thing is on a couple you just have to let it play tru and stop on it's own. Most you can stop hitting the Esc key.
Everyone tells you how it works and how to stop it. 
The "Blue Screen of Death" did not work right or my AV or something went off but I forget now.

I see one is missing. It was a message one and they had the free and a paid one and it was cool because even the paid one worked without paying. But you could set it up and have a pop up come up on anything and then add options that you could do. Alerts, reminders etc so was or could be a lot more then a joke.

So if anything bad is in them then they made changes over the years to them.

OK I found that other software. 
http://rjlsoftware.com/software.shtml

Looks like they added the splash screen you got to see after you close the program. (nag to buy)

But it is the Message Manager Deluxe and Create Message Pro I was talking about.

Now there are a couple programs you install but they tell you that.

Any program your looking at you have more links on that program in the upper left, history, screenshots, info, etc.


----------



## hrlow2

Thank you for the link to the Message Creator, hewee.
Will be seeing if I can get this one persistent Porn viewing "friend when his machine gets infected" customer to open his eyes.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome. 
The Create Message Pro your want to keep in it's own folder because the program makes new files to remember things and or save things so you can keep all of it in one folder or a folder and sub folder.

But get him with some pop-up message to scare him.


----------



## hrlow2

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## hewee

Go for it hrlow2.


----------



## hrlow2

Something along the lines of:

"Windows has determined that your machine has been infected by the "hard"est porn virus known to our database.
For shame. Think of your family.
What would your friends think?"


----------



## hewee

hrlow2 said:


> Something along the lines of:
> 
> "Windows has determined that your machine has been infected by the "hard"est porn virus known to our database.
> For shame. Think of your family.
> What would your friends think?"


Yea and pick the right buttons or no button so he can not even cancel or close the pop-up. 
Not sure but then you can do that and you would have to do a CAD to close the pop-up.
That should shake him up so get ready for him to call you for help.


----------



## hrlow2

How about:

The only solution found is to take a Vow of Celibacy and joining the nearest Monastery.


----------



## hewee

Good but seem more like a joke and that will not bother him.

How about some legal codes about crime.

http://www.prevent-abuse-now.com/law3.htm

http://www.sexlaws.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Sex_laws

This is for phones.
http://im.about.com/od/sexting/United_States_Sexting_Laws.htm

So with codes it may scare him more. (hope he is not seeing our post so he does not know)

If he is looking at minors then just call the cops and let them stop him.


----------



## hrlow2

Definitely not minors.
Checked some of the bookmarks.
And a sure thing he isn't reading this with us. Not a techie.
(Why they call on me.)


----------



## hewee

OK you know him so make the pop-up look like it is from the Government.


----------



## franca

A must for busy sports fans


----------



## bettylovelife

thanks for this great info, it is very useful.


----------



## sepala

wow...What a good resource! Thank you everyone!!


----------



## modeldiettricks

Really want to thank everyone for all the helpful tips and info. 
Great stuff!


----------



## franca

An amazing collection of bird sounds


----------



## franca

Dancing with the elves

Your picture will appear in a blank elf head. Use the controls to make sure your face is correctly placed. Then you can pick your favorite dance style. They're very fun to watch.

You can also e-mail your creation to friends. Or share it on Facebook or Twitter. It is even downloadable-if you pay. Oh what fun you'll have as a dancing digital elf!

From Kim Komando site


----------



## franca

Know how much your gear is worth


----------



## franca

The best way to publish and share your files


----------



## franca

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## franca

Link removed.


----------



## pspuria81

www.theinformativemonkeysblog.tk < blog site with comments, info, videos 
www.theinformativemonkey.tk < how to sites


----------



## franca

MailStore Home Is the Easiest Email Backup Tool We've Seen


----------



## wonderkid

Fine information

http://www.usermanualguideonline.com/


----------



## dotty999

franca said:


> Link removed


doncha know by now I don't network?


----------



## sepala

franca said:


> Link removed


Hi, please stay out of this site. The WOT reputation is red.


----------



## dotty999

the site is fine


----------



## Mr. Newton

This is a handy site,the old version of....
http://www.oldversion.com/


----------



## sepala

dotty999 said:


> the site is fine


oh..I don't know and I don't believe that. The site is flagged as "Not Trust Worthy". Anyway, it is totally up to you


----------



## Cookiegal

franca,

I've removed the link as the site tuppy.com does have a dubious reputation:

http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=tuppy.com

I urge everyone to check sites to make sure they are safe both before posting links and before clicking on them.


----------



## sepala

Cookiegal said:


> franca,
> 
> I've removed the link as the site tuppy.com does have a dubious reputation:
> 
> http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=tuppy.com
> 
> I urge everyone to check sites to make sure they are safe both before posting links and before clicking on them.


Thanks cookiegal, you gave me the answer for this 
http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/986800-safe-web-communities.html

If you have time, please post that link there for the knowledge of every one


----------



## Cookiegal

sepala said:


> Thanks cookiegal, you gave me the answer for this
> http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/986800-safe-web-communities.html
> 
> If you have time, please post that link there for the knowledge of every one


You're welcome. Done.


----------



## franca

Cookiegal said:


> franca,
> 
> I've removed the link as the site tuppy.com does have a dubious reputation:
> 
> http://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=tuppy.com
> 
> I urge everyone to check sites to make sure they are safe both before posting links and before clicking on them.


OK ! thanks for the heads up....


----------



## franca

Internet Explorer 9 Screenshot Tour: The Best New Features in IE9


----------



## Techtatane

:up:it can be very helpfull


----------



## Coastal

Cookiegal said:


> You're welcome. Done.


Cookiegal:

Do you know about ClipX a free download for storing extra info on a clipboard?
It is for XP or Vista.


----------



## Cookiegal

Coastal said:


> Cookiegal:
> 
> Do you know about ClipX a free download for storing extra info on a clipboard?
> It is for XP or Vista.


Unfortunately no. I would not have any need for such a thing. The clipboard can handle quite a bit which is sufficient for me. I'm not a fan of adding Third Party programs to do what Windows (or in this case Office) can already do.


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w

http://www.fastcustomer.com/demo


----------



## franca

A powerful online to-do list


----------



## Coastal

Cookiegal said:


> Unfortunately no. I would not have any need for such a thing. The clipboard can handle quite a bit which is sufficient for me. I'm not a fan of adding Third Party programs to do what Windows (or in this case Office) can already do.


I am looking for a program that will allow multiples on a clipboard. I have Microsoft Works and Open Office. Only the last info copied to the clip board is what I can paste. I do a lot of genealogy work so I would like to have multiple entries stored on a clip board. Thank U for the reply. Coastal


----------



## rameam

Coastal said:


> I am looking for a program that will allow multiples on a clipboard. I have Microsoft Works and Open Office. Only the last info copied to the clip board is what I can paste. I do a lot of genealogy work so I would like to have multiple entries stored on a clip board. Thank U for the reply. Coastal


http://www.yankee-clipper.net/


----------



## Cookiegal

Coastal said:


> I am looking for a program that will allow multiples on a clipboard. I have Microsoft Works and Open Office. Only the last info copied to the clip board is what I can paste. I do a lot of genealogy work so I would like to have multiple entries stored on a clip board. Thank U for the reply. Coastal


Sorry, I didn't know you were using those programs and I have no idea how they work since I use MS Office.


----------



## hrlow2

This might work for Coastal.

http://www.gersic.com/zulupad/zulupad.html


----------



## Coastal

hrlow2 said:


> This might work for Coastal.
> 
> http://www.gersic.com/zulupad/zulupad.html


Thank U so much for this site. Sorry for the slow return response. Our friend's husband is gravely ill (agent orange related cancer) trying to help out any way we can~


----------



## Sharma7

LOL this is all I could think of:

http://ipchicken.com/ <--- find out your IP Address
http://speedtest.net/ <--- find out your download/upload speeds as well as ping
http://pingtest.net/ <--- find out your ping

Sorry if these have been mentioned before, as I said before, I don't have many ideas, but this is a nice thread.


----------



## sepala

Sharma7 said:


> LOL this is all I could think of:
> 
> http://ipchicken.com/ <--- find out your IP Address
> http://speedtest.net/
> 
> Sorry if these have been mentioned before, as I said before, I don't have many ideas, but this is a nice thread.


Please do not visit this site. This is rated as a malware site in WOT and black listed in malwaredomains.com


----------



## Sharma7

@ sepala
I don't think so, all it tells me is my IP Address. If it does have malware, which I doubt it does, go to this website:
http://whatismyip.com/
Sorry for posting the website ipchicken.


----------



## sepala

Sharma7 said:


> @ sepala
> I don't think so, all it tells me is my IP Address. If it does have malware, which I doubt it does, go to this website:
> http://whatismyip.com/
> Sorry for posting the website ipchicken.


This domain is clean :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

sepala said:


> Please do not visit this site. This is rated as a malware site in WOT and black listed in malwaredomains.com


From what I could find out, it appears that it was only on that list in 2008 because of an iframe injection exploit. All that means is that the site was the victim of malicious code in their URL and this happens to many legitimate sites. It's not currently blacklisted on malwaredomains.com.


----------



## Cookiegal

sepala said:


> Please do not visit this site. This is rated as a malware site in WOT and black listed in malwaredomains.com


In the future sepala, please simply report these matters rather than posting on the boards and leave it to the moderators to verify the links. Thanks.


----------



## Coastal

Sepala-
Thank U for this info. I am unsure about what tips to take and what tips to let fall by the wayside. I appreciate your heads up on this one. Coastal


----------



## sepala

Coastal said:


> Sepala-
> Thank U for this info. I am unsure about what tips to take and what tips to let fall by the wayside. I appreciate your heads up on this one. Coastal


You are welcome coastal


----------



## sepala

Cookiegal said:


> In the future sepala, please simply report these matters rather than posting on the boards and leave it to the moderators to verify the links. Thanks.


I have already become a daily reporter of spams, thread close requests, thread move request, etc. Are you sure that you need to add these also to the list of reports of mine?..I don't mind, but I am sure your inbox will come full


----------



## dotty999

do as you're told or the boss will rap your knuckles with a big stick!


----------



## sepala

dotty999 said:


> do as you're told or the boss will rap your knuckles with a big stick!


nonononoooooooooooo


----------



## Frank4d

I tought I would share this site in case you need to buy a new copy of Windows 98 or Windows NT:
http://www.retrosoftware.com/

I recently needed to buy Windows NT and Visual Studio version 6, and this place had them new in the original factory shrink-wrapped retail packages.


----------



## Cookiegal

sepala said:


> I have already become a daily reporter of spams, thread close requests, thread move request, etc. Are you sure that you need to add these also to the list of reports of mine?..I don't mind, but I am sure your inbox will come full


We'd rather have bad links reported so we can verify them. Things are not always as they seem.


----------



## Mr. Newton

Cookiegal said:


> From what I could find out, it appears that it was only on that list in 2008 because of an iframe injection exploit. All that means is that the site was the victim of malicious code in their URL and this happens to many legitimate sites. It's not currently blacklisted on malwaredomains.com.


Thank you for that info


----------



## Cookiegal

Mr. Newton said:


> Thank you for that info


You're welcome.


----------



## fytsg

ThunderFeeds gathers news from different types of sources and delivers it instantly to you.

http://thunderfeeds.com


----------



## mom2inky

hi yas, haven't been here in forever! really great sites/information! found this site in one of my favorite blogs and it is the most uplifting, heartbreaking, funny, thought provoking site i have EVER run across!! also checked out the book...i am brain dead, sorry so i can't remember the name, will try to find out. my six word memoir is "His blood healed my wretched soul" we should start a "six word memoir" section on this great site hmmmm? Everyone PLEASE check this site out!!!


----------



## mom2inky

duh site...see brain dead...
http://www.smithmag.net/sixwords/


----------



## dotty999

Virtual choir

more about it here http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_whitacre_a_virtual_choir_2_000_voices_strong.html


----------



## dotty999

interesting UK history http://www.iln.org.uk/


----------



## franca

Make extra money by recycling


----------



## franca

Go to this link and I promise, even if 
you're not a golfer, you won't be able to stop.

Watch Out for #18......


----------



## franca

Powerful weather checking


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Powerful weather checking


Wow that was full of info and a history going back before I was born. Goes back to 1950 for where I am now but other places are not the same. Can only go back to 2000 or 1980 on others places.


----------



## mom2inky

such a pretty, wonderful day here in indiana; yesterday we had to wear a jacket, the day before the humidity was so high we could hardly breathe...welcome to indiana!! lol do hope everyone is doing peachy! not sure if i posted this site before. http://howsecureismypassword.net/ but was just checking in "tips & tricks" and it had an entry on strong passwords. and let me tell you all, check this site out! it is THE BEST! have a good day and week all! hugs!


----------



## franca

Duck Duck Go: Silly Name, Interesting Search Engine

The search engine market is obviously dominated by a small number of big players, but that doesn't mean that small companies with interesting ideas can't still get at least a small slice of this market. One of these services is Duck Duck Go, which has a rather silly name, but turns out to be a pretty interesting search engine. Duck Duck Go aims to get its users to their desired destinations in as few clicks as possible. Instead of long lists of results, Duck Duck Go simply tries to return the most relevant links about a given topic.


----------



## dotty999

nice one Frank!


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> nice one Frank!


----------



## franca

THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!!!

JUST THINK OF A FAMOUS PERSON ANSWER THE QUESTIONS AND IT WILL FIND WHO UR THINKING OF !
---------
Think of a famous person and answer the questions. CLICK HERE


----------



## dotty999

he found mine in 18 guesses but I could see how it was able to filter out the replies, I saw my answer coming, I should try and find an obscure person and see how that goes


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> he found mine in 18 guesses but I could see how it was able to filter out the replies, I saw my answer coming, I should try and find an obscure person and see how that goes


I tried that, it still got it..........Aggggggggggggggggg!!


----------



## franca

I beat it with Chris Farlowe........Ha !!!


----------



## dotty999

cooooool!!

that means... I gotta put my thinkin' cap on


----------



## franca

dotty999 said:


> cooooool!!
> 
> that means... I gotta put my thinkin' cap on


Wanna bora myn.....


----------



## hpulsever

www.olpot.com

Over 20 search engines:

1. www.google.com search Google
2. www.yahoo.com  search Yahoo
3. www.bing.com search Bing
4. www.altavista.com search Altavista
5. www.cuil.com search Cuil
6. www.go.com search Go
7. www.alltheweb.com search All The Web
8. www.dmoz.com search Dmoz
9. www.search.aol.com search AOL
10. www.live.com search MSN LIVE
11. www.alexa.com search Alexa
12. www.baidu.com search Baidu
13. www.yandex.ru search Yandex
14. www.ask.com search ASK
15. http://www.dogpile.com/ search Dog pile
16. http://www.excite.com/ search Excite
17. http://www.lycos.com/search search lycos
18. http://www.wikipedia.org/ search Wikipedia
19. http://blekko.com/ search Blekko
20. http://www.youdao.com/ search Youdao
21. www.facebook.com Go To Facebook
22. http://www.truveo.com/ search videos on Truveo 
23. http://search.twitter.com/  search Twitter
24. http://www.guruji.com/ search Guruji 
25. http://www.answers.com/ search Answers
26. http://www.ehow.com/ search Ehow
27. http://shop.ebay.com/ search Ebay
28. http://www.teoma.com/ search Teoma
29. http://www.searchenginegenie.com/seo-tools.htm WebMaster Tools


comming soon....


----------



## fytsg

http://domarate.com

Domarate rates your domain name according to criteria such as length, dictionary words and top-level domain.


----------



## fytsg

http://portally.com

Portally - Your daily news portal. The latest top stories, weather, sports, business, entertainment, politics, and more.


----------



## sepala

www.*novirusthanks*.org
 
Scan a web site more than 15 scanners at one time. Scan your downloads via several scan engines. Lot of computer security stuffs too


----------



## bicycle bill

I had a long list of passwords and needed a way to alphabatize them. I stumbled across this site. You don't have to download or install anything.

http://www.textfixer.com/tools/alphabetize-text-words.php


----------



## hewee

Thanks Bill.


----------



## fytsg

http://rssjournaal.nl (Dutch News Website).


----------



## fytsg

http://pageintel.com

PageIntel is a perfect tool that helps you to gather website intelligence. Get complete website information, our unique algorithm will calculate and estimate the website daily income, daily visitors, pagerank, traffic details. Just enter the URL and you'll get an instant overview of the value of the site and other important statistics including Alexa Rank, BackLinks, PageRank, Meta Description, Rank Graphs and DMOZ listing.


----------



## franca

Watch live TV from around the world


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Watch live TV from around the world


Is it free?


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Is it free?


Yes I think so H.. see HERE


----------



## hewee

Thank you franca.


----------



## fytsg

define.ly or definely.com 

Definely is an online dictionary to quickly lookup English words. It defines words with high accuracy and also allows you to listen to audio pronunciations.


----------



## hewee

Thanks


----------



## franca

Today's Cool Site is a virtual clearinghouse for rules of thumb. You'll find thousands that will help with educated guesses.

From Kim Komando web-site.


----------



## franca

Get quick calculations and information


----------



## dotty999

nice one Frank, bookmarked!


----------



## Davec

dotty999 said:


> nice one Frank, bookmarked!


I don't see a Brit to English converter.

P.S. I hope Honey and staff are well away from the unpleasantness I see on the news.


----------



## sepala

dotty999 said:


> nice one Frank, bookmarked!


Too many bookmarks dotty


----------



## dotty999

Davec said:


> I don't see a Brit to English converter.
> 
> P.S. I hope Honey and staff are well away from the unpleasantness I see on the news.


only a few miles away actually.. tis pretty scary..



sepala said:


> Too many bookmarks dotty


you can never have enough!


----------



## sepala

dotty999 said:


> only a few miles away actually.. tis pretty scary..


Don't worry dotty, everything will be fine


----------



## franca

'' Experience, The Panama Canal."


----------



## dotty999

sepala said:


> Don't worry dotty, everything will be fine


I hope so though it's still ongoing..


----------



## challapradyumna

Let Me Google That For You -lmgtfy.com


----------



## fytsg

http://trendypicture.com

Combines trends on the web with images.


----------



## franca

A fun diversion


----------



## pcatrocity

Here's a good clipboard program for multiple copies. 
http://m8software.com/clipboards/freeclip/freeclip.htm

Free version saves up to 25 at a time but can save them by moving from yellow page to a white page.


----------



## franca

Fine tune your photos online


----------



## hewee

Thank franca, I like that program. 
You can do so cool things and it's all easy. Then the HDR you have also that I like. Lots of cool effects. 
Plus you can save and it does not close the image your working on so you can just keep doing things and saving them.

Before










After










or
http://ipiccy.com/pic/imgjaqa3z.jpg


----------



## markaherlan

Thank you so much, you have no idea how much time this is going to save me!


----------



## franca

Flight search from Google


----------



## franca

Free online college courses


----------



## franca

A daily dose of cute animals


----------



## challapradyumna

franca said:


> Free online college courses


Thank you. this is one of the most valuable sites i have visited.


----------



## franca

challapradyumna said:


> Thank you. this is one of the most valuable sites i have visited.


Thanx...:up:


----------



## franca

Share your journey with animated maps


----------



## franca

Well, now with digital messages, it can be accomplished in the real world. Just visit the aptly named ThisMessageWillSelfDestruct. You can create an encrypted message on the site.

The site automatically generates a link. Simply e-mail the link to your intended recipient. They can view the message once and then it is destroyed. No copy of the message is retained anywhere. For even more security than Tom Cruise's character ever experienced, you can add password protection.

Send a secure message

From Kim Komando Web-Site


----------



## aacm

Thanks so muchhhhchchch... I need this... Franca.. thanks


----------



## Phoenix Rising

This site has it all from cool ideas, recipes awesome photos....you name it it's probably there. Check it out I recommend it highly.
Phoenix Rising.
http://pinterest.com/


----------



## franca

Find local events to attend


----------



## franca

A more private alternative to Facebook

Wouldn't it be great if you could quickly set up a family network that's completely safe, secure and private? You can with Chattertree.

It lets you organize the family by rooms. You and your spouse could have a private room, for example, and another room could include everyone else in the immediately family. Chattertree also makes it easy to video chat and share photos and videos.

From Kim Komando Web-Site..


----------



## franca

Catalog your home library

GuruLib makes organizing your collection a snap. It's an online catalog for your home library that can keep track of all your media.

You might think getting your information into GuruLib would take forever. Well, it has a few cool tricks that make the process easier. You can hook in a barcode scanner, for example, to scan in the codes from your media.

Don't have a scanner? A webcam or cellphone picture also works. GuruLib is also tied into online stores and more than 530 libraries. So, just typing in the title of a book or movie should get you the right result fast.

GuruLib lets you arrange your media on virtual shelves, write and submit reviews to other users, get recommendations and track check-ins and checkouts. It even lets you create wish lists and price watches for things you don't have yet. Best of all, it's free.

From The Kim Komando web-site..


----------



## zyngachip

eventful is the best, thanks franca


----------



## franca

zyngachip said:


> eventful is the best, thanks franca


Thanks....:up:


----------



## franca

Fun online jigsaw puzzles


----------



## hewee

Thanks Franca

Here is another jigsaw site that is filled with them and has other options to change to number of piece and how they are cut. From 20 piece to 500 piece. Can click to go full screen and a lot more.
http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> Thanks Franca
> 
> Here is another jigsaw site that is filled with them and has other options to change to number of piece and how they are cut. From 20 piece to 500 piece. Can click to go full screen and a lot more.
> http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com


Nice one H.:up:..thanks


----------



## hewee

franca said:


> Nice one H.:up:..thanks


It's a good one so enjoy

There is another one but I forget where so will post if I can find it. There are standalone jigsaws you can download a play.
Also is a standalone or maybe you need to install the jigsaw builder that will also play the standalone jigsaws. Nice because it lets you use your own images and also you can add music.

But for now look here at these I just found.

*Best Free Jigsaw Puzzle and Creator*

http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/best-free-jigsaw-puzzle-and-creator.htm

Darn the first "Feature limited freeware" [email protected] Puzzle 2 listed is the one I was think from looking at it. I know it did a lot but it was limited unless you paid but you still can do a lot and not run out of time because your not limited to 30 days. 
http://www.tibosoftware.com
http://www.tibosoftware.com/products.htm
I would of hand the older [email protected] Puzzle that is still at the site.

Looks like your want the older version to make your own because [email protected] Puzzle 2 does not let you or you need to add or buy to do more. 
Older version you do need to install but then you can make standalone ones. Does a lot more. I could not get it to install in limited user profile. Then use run-as to install with admin rights but then like some other programs the program only shows up in the start, programs menu under a admin account. Not many programs do that but some do so your have to go make shortcuts.

http://www.tibosoftware.com/download.htm


----------



## franca

hewee said:


> It's a good one so enjoy
> 
> There is another one but I forget where so will post if I can find it. There are standalone jigsaws you can download a play.
> Also is a standalone or maybe you need to install the jigsaw builder that will also play the standalone jigsaws. Nice because it lets you use your own images and also you can add music.
> 
> But for now look here at these I just found.
> 
> *Best Free Jigsaw Puzzle and Creator*
> 
> http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/best-free-jigsaw-puzzle-and-creator.htm
> 
> Darn the first "Feature limited freeware" [email protected] Puzzle 2 listed is the one I was think from looking at it. I know it did a lot but it was limited unless you paid but you still can do a lot and not run out of time because your not limited to 30 days.
> http://www.tibosoftware.com
> http://www.tibosoftware.com/products.htm
> I would of hand the older [email protected] Puzzle that is still at the site.
> 
> Looks like your want the older version to make your own because [email protected] Puzzle 2 does not let you or you need to add or buy to do more.
> Older version you do need to install but then you can make standalone ones. Does a lot more. I could not get it to install in limited user profile. Then use run-as to install with admin rights but then like some other programs the program only shows up in the start, programs menu under a admin account. Not many programs do that but some do so your have to go make shortcuts.
> 
> http://www.tibosoftware.com/download.htm


WOW !!!!  I'll have no time to do anything else with all these.....


----------



## hewee

Way to many for sure.


----------



## franca

Take the hassle out of flight planning
When you're trying to travel at Christmas by air, you want the lowest price balanced with a reasonable departure time and flight duration. Wouldn't it be great if you could quickly and easily pick the least agonizing flight? You can with this helpful site.


----------



## 1002richards

Thanks franca, I like the "sort by agony" option!!


----------



## halenzhau

thanks for share~~


----------



## franca

Hundreds of coloring pages for kids

From the Kim Komando website...


----------



## franca

Spread Christmas joy with Santa Claus.


----------



## franca

Your Dish Review Guide
Helping you find and share the best dishes and restaurants in your area. Write restaurant reviews today!


----------



## franca

Christmas cards that support charity

You can browse the catalog by card design or charitable organization. That makes it easy to find exactly what you want. You can even suggest charities for future display.

Money made from card sales goes to help others. It could go to cancer research, supporting children or funding a food bank. You can support a specific organization or just buy cards that you like.

There is a breakdown of where you money goes. You can see the percentage that goes to the charity. Some cards are tax deductible. But above all, you'll be helping others. And isn't that one of the best parts of the season?

From The Kim-Komando Web-Site..


----------



## franca

Make a Difference..


----------



## franca

Free Shipping Day


----------



## franca

Easy special effects for your photos


----------



## franca

Dancing with the elves


----------



## dotty999

love it Frank!


----------



## 1002richards

Don't forget to get kids (of all ages!!) to track Santa .....

http://www.noradsanta.org/en/


----------



## franca

Read books with email


----------



## franca

A free, easy alternative to pricey Photoshop


----------



## john77

thank you very much for sharing this sites


----------



## franca

Share videos privately


----------



## franca

Tidy up your bookmarks

Bookmarks are great for keeping track of your favorite sites. However, they can really pile up and become disorganized if you aren't careful.

Tidy Favorites allows you to organize your bookmarks visually. Bookmarks are sent to a separate browser tab and the bookmarks are shown with thumbnail images. You can find the site you want at a glance.

From Kim Komando Website...


----------

